# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee's Spooky Competition 2016

## spellbee2

*The competition begins on Friday, October 14th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)**
The competition will end on Sunday, November 6th, at 8 PM.*

*Track the competition score LIVE, and see your personal stats here: Live Scoresheet* (For some reason doesn't work in Firefox)
_Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs._

*Rules:*
• Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
• Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
• Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
• Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
• If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.


*TEAMS*



*Vampires

Expert
*dolphin
obfusc8

*Intermediate*
Elaineylane
Cookino
JadeGreen
OccipitalRed
Saizaphod

*Beginner*
StaySharp
Snehk
Sozu
Nazrax
Yukita


* Skeletons

Expert
*RelaxAndDream
ginsan

*Intermediate*
Nebulus
cooleymd
spellbee2
FryingMan

*Beginner*
Elaol
oneironautics
DeDromer
KingCobra
Gusto
louislouis7978


*Werewolves

Expert
*Sensei
sivason

*Intermediate*
DreamSwimmer
AndresLD
OneUp
Raipat
Nfri

*Beginner*
tblanco
AURON
Lichi
Zoob
ExothermReacton





*IMPORTANT!* If you have not posted in this thread at all after the first 7 nights of the competition, you will be dropped from the competition. Even if you aren’t scoring any points, please post it in the thread so I know you are participating, as failure to do so will result in your ejection from the competition.

In light of this, at the half-way mark of the competition, if the lack of participation of some competitors has significantly thrown off the balance of the competition, *I reserve the right to restructure the teams to restore a fair balance*. This will only occur if the discrepancy is due to lack of participation, and any changes will be made at random, uninfluenced by individual/team scores at the time, and (as much as possible) performed with permission of the individuals affected.


*POINTS*

*Induction and Recall*
_In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

• First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

• First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

• Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points* (Max. 10 points)
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD_

• WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

*NEW - IMPORTANT!* - As discussed in the signup thread, points no longer stack for completing a single task that falls in multiple categories (i.e. Normal Dream Control, Task of the Month/Year, Personal Goal, etc.). Instead, it counts for the highest-scoring category. If you complete the same task multiple times, then it can count for the additional categories, but each category can only be scored once per task per night. For example, if you complete the weekly challenge of "Transform into your team's creature", it only counts for the 20 points for the Weekly Challenge, and not an additional 10 for the advanced control task of full transformation. However, if you were to complete the transformation a second time in the same dream, you would then score those 10 points. Note that this new rule does not apply to 3-Step Tasks, as those have always been purposely stackable.

Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

• Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

• Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points* 

• Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points*

• Ask for Advice _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

• Eat/Drink Something - *5 points*

• Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

• Fly - *5 points*

• Telekinesis - *5 points*

• Super Strength - *5 points*

• Super Speed - *5 points*

• Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

• Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

• Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

• Partial Transformation - *5 points*

• Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

• Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

• Teleport - *10 points*

• Element Manipulation - *10 points* 

• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

• Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

• Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

• Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

• Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

• Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

• Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

• Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*

Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition. Since this competition extends across two months, you can complete a max of 10 TOTMs and 7 TOTYs. Keep in mind, however, that each month's tasks must be completed in their particular month (you can't score October's Tasks in November or vice versa).
You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
Tasks include:

• Task of the Month - *15 points/task*
October 2016
November 2016 - Coming Soon

• Task of the Year (2016) - *20 points/task*


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week. Each task must be completed during the assigned week.
The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1. 
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

• *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points* - Expires October 22nd 8PM

*Beginner:* Go trick-or-treating, and eat the first piece of candy you're given.

*Intermediate:* Fully transform into your team's creature (Vampires - Just fangs would be too easy, so you'll also need something else with it to sell the part - pale skin, a dark cloak, bat wings, etc.).

*Expert:* Become the ghost of a haunted house and scare at least one person inside.

• *Week 2/3 Challenge - 20 points*

*Beginner:*Visit a graveyard and read one of the tombstones.

*Intermediate:*Put on a halloween costume and gain the powers/abilities of the costume.

*Expert:*Resurrect a horde of zombies and reenact Michael Jackson's Thriller. 


*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*Beginner:* Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Expert:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

• Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

• Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

• Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply. In addition, if you complete all 3 tasks during Week 2, you may pick 3 more tasks for Week 3.


*Team Tasks*
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional teammate in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*


*Enemy Tasks*
_Note: "Enemy" refers to a member of the competition on a different team than you._
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Fight an enemy* - *10 points*

• Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points*

• Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

• Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream. 
Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

• Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

• Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*Tier Bonus*
The top scorers in the Intermediate and Beginner leagues earn a bonus for their team based on their position.

• 1st - *50 points*
• 2nd - *30 points*
• 3rd - *15 points*


*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for the following:*
- Three-Step Tasks
- Personal Goals

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D: 

*Edits (all times Eastern)*:
10/14 11:01p - Added obfusc8 to the comp, and fixed some small errors.
10/15 3:22p/4:37p - Added a couple more latecomers.
10/15 9:57p - Added the scoresheet link. Also added pretty pictures. Everybody say "ooh, ahh."
10/22 2:35a - Updated week 2 tasks and competitors.
10/29 9:34p - Added details for Week 3 of the competition.

----------


## DreamSwimmer

oh yes this is going to be fun!

----------


## Saizaphod

*Three-Step Tasks*
Telekinesis
Teleport
Full Transformation

*New Personal Goals*
Meet Saitama
Visit a jungle / magical forest
Have a goofy adventure with a celebrity

Lets go *vampires**!*  :vampire:

----------


## DreamSwimmer

*Three-Step Tasks*

1) Superspeed

2) Fully phase through a wall

3) Elemental manipulation-hurl a fireball at something

*New Personal Goals*

1) Spawn a Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold

2) Turn a random DC into a dinosaur

3) Shoot the troublesome dinosaur with the Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold.

----------


## Rockefeller

I would like to see which teams will win haha.

----------


## FryingMan

Let's rock this thing!

Three step tasks:
1. hand through solid object
2. multiply single object into multiple copies
3. make normal size object huge

Old personal goal:
+ Do a dream yoga exercise 

New personal goal:
+ fly to/off/around the top of a tower of the Golden Gate bridge
+ travel through an Amber trump
+ visit Amber
+ walk through shadow
+ take off flying, fly for a bit, land, maintaining lucidity in new location
+ Meet Merlin, King of Chaos
+ visit the Courts of Chaos
+ invoke the Logrus
+ invoke the pattern
+ walk a portion of the pattern
+ visit Tir-na Nog'th
+ summon a pizza via the Logrus
+ summon a spikard, put it on, perform magic through it
+ meet my dream guide
+ meet my dream pimp and have him "hook me up"
+ visit my Lucid Lab
+ meet woblybil and have him introduce me to some of his dream girls  :smiley: 
+ visit the school for wizards on Roke in Earthsea, say hi to Zoob there!
+ play live-action Angband
+ visit Candyland

----------


## tblanco

3 step task

RC
Fly
Teleport

Personal goals

new
Eat a hamburger
Ask a dream character about their inner life
Shoot fire from my hands

Old
take a drug to increase lucidity
create a portal to another universe

----------


## Zoob

Alright!

*##3-Steps##*

1. Flying
2. Practice a Waking Life Hobby 
3. Basic Summoning 

*##Personal Goals##*
_//Unclaimed//_

• Turn into a dragon.
• Paint using the view before me as a canvas.
• Take part of the hero in a heroic myth-epos adventure.
• Visit Earthsea
• Speak to Ged-Sparrowhawk while being in Earthsea
• Speak to Orm Embar while being in Earthsea
• Visit the wizard school while being in Earthsea
• Ride on dragon's back
• Drink from the Mnemosyne spring (the spring of memory)
• Find a broken object and restore it back to normal
• Be swallowed by a large creature
• Bring dead back to life
• Change my size
• Visit Fantasia (from the Neverending Story)
• Enter a painting
• Make music material
• Meet and then take lessons or advice from historic artists
• Witness nuclear explosion
• Experience intense pleasure on wish
• Make contact with one of Carl Jung's archetypes
• Make a hub-location

I think that's about it for now.

Let's roll.

----------


## dolphin

3 step tasks
-Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
-Element Manipulation
-Advanced Summoning

New Personal Goals
-Go trick or treating
-Attend a Halloween costume party
-jump out of the ocean as a dolphin

----------


## Lichi

Three Steps Task:

- Element Manipulation
- Fly
- Invulnerability

Personal goals:

- Practice a meditation at the top of a mountain, preferably at the level of clouds.
- Have a teacher to give me instructions for "dream meditation".
- Recall how long have i slept, but before that try to make the dream time pass slower by at least a 30%-40%. (This could be reliable if i did a WBTB or woke up before and checked time).
- Go to another planet, meet a steel titan or something like that and punch him at least 50 meters to show off my super strength (he won't get damaged  :wink2: ).

----------


## cooleymd

Well balance isn't everything, how dolphin alone can hold his own against either pair of other experts I can't imagine
But those Vampire Intermediates will no doubt make for one heck of a blood letting

I predict I can manage at least 2 lucids hopefully 5  :smiley: 
my next up will be my 100th intentional lucid and 6 more would make 100Lucids since joining Dream Views
Like spellbee stress crushes down upon me.

In any case

Step 1: eat something
Step 2: minor summonation (or major if I get lucky)
Step 3: Fully Phase


If I encounter any Male Vampires or Bats I will assume they are Saizaphod
any Female Vampires I will assume it's Elaineylane

Any Warewolf / Wolfs / or unfriendly dogs will be assumed to be Raipat

I will engage any such creatures/DC with hostile intent (in hopes of 5 + 10)
(usually I don't go for team point tasks, but its just to easy to imagine these enemies, tis highly motivational)


Meanwhile in keeping with current news I think I'll set a new 
new task:
"Face Down a Killer Clown" (Also good if I just beat down Ronald on his way to a kids birthday) 


Update with more goals by 8PM Kalifornia time tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

I'm so excited for this!!!

*Three Step Goals:*
- Teleport
- Advanced Summoning
- Time Control

*Personal Goals:*
- Meet the Z fighters (new)
- Train with Goku (new)
- Transform into Fierce Deity (old)
- Explore Kokiri Forest (new) 
- Talk to the Kokiri (new)
- Go inside the Deku Tree (new)
- Visit an old nightmare of mine
- Change the outcome (new)
- Go flying with either of my dogs (new)
- Witness the birth of the Universe (new)

----------


## Elaol

*Three-step task*

1. Use voice commands for dream control
2. Fly
3. Basic summoning

*Personal goals*
1. Talk to animals
2. Find my dream guide
3. Have LD sex
4. Control elements
5. Open a Gateway using Saidin (Wheel of time series)
6. Summon a dragon using Dragonlord voice  (Merlin series)
7. Fly with Toothless (How to train your dragon)
8. Discover the source of my anxiety
9. Talk with my deceased father

----------


## FryingMan

> Alright!
> 
> *##3-Steps##*
> 
> 1. Flying
> 2. Practice a Waking Life Hobby 
> 3. Basic Summoning 
> 
> *##Personal Goals##*
> ...



Welcome to the comp!    Ahh, how could I forget about Earthsea!  I must visit Roke and the School for Wizards!   I could maybe play a trick on Jasper  :smiley: .

----------


## oneironautics

Three step tasks  
Basic summoning
Ask for Advice from DC
Eat Something

Personal goals
Find closet
find Skeleton in closet
change outfit 
become witch
find wand  
cast spells
Find Varosha Ghost Town
Open/Work in Bar , serve drinks in skull mugs
Find grave
go to gym 
draw a skeleton tattoo
make a necklace out of teeth 
summon Army of the Dead from Lord of Rings

----------


## obfusc8

Being cheeky and posting here before Spellbee's had a chance to add me in...  :smiley: 

3 Step 
-Fully Phase
-Element Manipulation
-Advanced Flying

Old Goals
-Go to "Talis" again - a planet with telepathically-controlled pod-racers
-Freefall from somewhere high

New Goals
-Pilot a spaceship, in space!
-Become tiny green toy plastic soldier. 
-Use "Aard sign" (Witcher 3 - telekinetic blast) to knock down an enemy.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yay i am excited how i will do this comp.
i am also lets say curious about how teambalance will work out. we will see^^





> NEW - IMPORTANT! - As discussed in the signup thread, points no longer stack for completing a single task that falls in multiple categories (i.e. Normal Dream Control, Task of the Month/Year, Personal Goal, etc.). Instead, it counts for the highest-scoring category. If you complete the same task multiple times, then it can count for the additional categories, but each category can only be scored once per task per night. For example, if you complete the weekly challenge of "Transform into your team's creature", it only counts for the 20 points for the Weekly Challenge, and not an additional 10 for the advanced control task of full transformation. However, if you were to complete the transformation a second time in the same dream, you would then score those 10 points. Note that this new rule does not apply to 3-Step Tasks, as those have always been purposely stackable.



i understand why this new rule got introduced but i find it a little sad. i had tons of fun thinking and incubating some dreamgoals that stacked a lot of points. now this is over :/
but when i get it right i can do one dreamcontrol now several times in one dream? 
personal goal: change one balls color to purple and let it levitate
three step task telekinesis 
--> now when i do my personal goal i only get this one counted because its 15 points but later in a dream when i make a coke can fly around i would get another 5 + 5 points for telekinesis (5 tele and 5 personal task)?? or would three step task alrdy count first time?
or something similar with flying: fly to moon. so when i fly around land : 5 points for flying and then same dream start flying again and get to the moon another 15/10 for personal?





> Let's rock this thing!
> 
> Three step tasks:
> 1. hand through solid object
> 2. multiply single object into multiple copies
> 3. make normal size object huge
> 
> Old personal goal:
> + Do a dream yoga exercise



so you would get personal + one/several three step tasks done when you do a three step right?






> New personal goal:
> + meet my dream pimp and have him "hook me up"
> + meet woblybil and have him introduce me to some of his dream girls



 ::lol::   ::chuckle::   :Shades wink: 






> *New Personal Goals*
> 
> 1) Spawn a Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold
> 
> 2) Turn a random DC into a dinosaur
> 
> 3) Shoot the troublesome dinosaur with the Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold.



just saying: you only can do one personal goal/dream --> but your personal goals stack so if you do all in one you would done them all but still just get 15 points  :wink2: 






> Personal goals
> Find closet
> find Skeleton in closet



same here



i will edit this post later when there are maybe some answers to my questions and will add my tasks  :smiley: 

Edit:

*Three-Step Tasks*
-Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
-Element Manipulation
-Mass Telekinesis 

*Personal Goals*

*NEW* Enter a picture/TV
*NEW* Shrink/enlarge myself
*NEW* Play rock-paper-scissors with a DC
*NEW* Find my dream guide
*NEW* Transform part of my clothes while looking at them
*NEW* Change an apple into a banana without looking away
*NEW* Smoke a joint consciously in a lucid
*NEW* Make it rain


new competition ....nice!!  :Rock out:  good luck everybody  :wink2:

----------


## Saizaphod

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization.





> 3 step task
> *RC*
> Fly
> Teleport







> Three step tasks  
> *RC /stabilisation*
> Ask for Advice from DC
> Eat Something







> Three step tasks:
> *RC*
> Fly
> Element manipulation



Change your first Three-Step tasks guys  :smiley:

----------


## Yukita

I like to join too!! And I changed the 3 step tasksxD
3 step tasks:
Interact with a dream character
Fly
Element Manipulation

Personal tasks:
Summon my favorite anime characters
Turn into my original character
Talk to animals
Visit the anime world

----------


## Sensei

Woah, definitely fought and captured a werewolf in my last lucid. Gonna have to get that thing back from my dream sis. 

Three step
Teleport
Time control
Adv flying

New personal goals
Hatch egg (keep forgetting to hatch this baby)
Get my werewolf and train him to fight for me.
Hyperbolic time chamber from dbz
Go to anywhere from any HP lovecraft book
Meet anyone from HP lovecraft book

Old personal goal
Confirm Zodra in any way possible.
Meet one of the Z fighters "Zodra" elite
Meet man with glasses
Meet android again
Meet the guy that can control awareness

----------


## Ginsan

My 3 step tasks:

1) element manipulation
2) advanced summoning (I just started reading the Harry Potter novels so I can summon Hagrid maybe xD  He's like quadruple human size. If that doesn't work... Dragons are pretty big ^^)
3) full transformation (no idea how I'll do this LOL)

New personal goal
Make a friend by taking him or her on a cool adventure (in a lucid dream)
Ride a hoverboard

Old personal goal:
Sing
Cuddle with a nice girl! : D  (id call this spamming cuz its too easy for 15 points so i wont count it but its a personal goal still)

I'll update this for personal goals before I go to bed tonight.

----------


## Cookino

Yay my first competition! Let's go vampires!

*Three Step Tasks:*
Partial TransformationSuper StrengthTime Control
*New Personal Goals*:
Find my dream guide.Enter a fictional world (videogame, cartoon, movie etc) and interact with the characters.Ask a DC to hang out and have them take me somewhere.Ask a DC to give me a task/quest and try to complete it.Find a mirror, ask my dream to take me somewhere interesting and then enter it.
*Old Personal Goals:*
Find and pilot a mech (giant robot suit).
I'm totally hyped for this!

----------


## Ginsan

@Cookino, you don't have to add details to the 3 step tasks, so if you get a tail or a third arm as a partial transform, you'll have it completed  :smiley:  Same goes for time control. I wonder what it would feel like to have a robot arm...

----------


## Cookino

> @Cookino, you don't have to add details to the 3 step tasks, so if you get a tail or a third arm as a partial transform, you'll have it completed  Same goes for time control. I wonder what it would feel like to have a robot arm...



I guess so, I'm going to edit it and remove the specifications, I'll still be trying to get a robot arm tough, maybe with some cool functions like missiles or laser beams  :smiley:

----------


## Nazrax

Three step tasks:
* RC
* Use an electronic device
* Fly

Personal goals:
* Breathe underwater
* Drive a flying car

----------


## Snehk

Three step tasks:
 push your hand through solid object,
 fully phase through big object,
 full transformation,

Personal goals:
 meet Count Dracula,
 swim to bottom of ocean just to punch Cthulhu,
 trick Grim Reaper into giving me it's scythe or cloak,

----------


## cooleymd

Here is my current full list for tasks including most of my old ones and the newest 'face down a clown'

*NEW GOALS*
Draw a Light Saber
Face down a Killer Clown
Smack a DC with my Flashlight
Flip a Coin and land it on Edge
Find self in Void and believe that I'm a Dragon'back and emerge from 'between' Pern-Style
Make it rain 'Cats' and 'Dogs' literally
Use Phone Screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
Breath Underwater
Use 'Lucizon.com' by any means to summon a Drone containing my wanted/needed item (from my suggested Future Montly Task)

*OLD GOALS*
Pistol whip dream-cop with their own weapon
Find self in Void and punch my way out of it minecraft-style
Transform into a giant and stomp/smash stuff
Transfigure the color of bird/animal into different color
Duplicate DC (make additional copy/copies of them)
Enter the TARDIS
Kiss 10+ random DC
Use hand as musical wind instrument (added)






> ...i understand why this new rule got introduced but i find it a little sad. i had tons of fun thinking and incubating some dreamgoals that stacked a lot of points. now this is over :/
> but when i get it right i can do one dreamcontrol now several times in one dream?...




Here is how I think the need to repeat part of task skill to claim skill works

Lets say I'm in a dream and become lucid, I see a corner/woods, and know a killer clown is on the way, he arrives (beginning second new task above) I then decide as he approaches to draw a light saber and take him down.  
I think I would get + 5 for summon object (not explicitly part of the face down killer clown goal) and 15 for the new goal itself (but the catch would be that I would then have to demote my Light Saber goal for future dreams to an old task since I would then have done it already)

Suppose instead I was in a town and became lucid, and decided to make myself into a giant and then stomp/smash stuff. _ I would not get +5 for minor transformation since its part of my task,_ but would get +10 for old goal.  However with repetition allowed after I smashed some stuff what if I then transformed back to normal size, I think then I could get the +5 for the second minor transformation.
(but shrinking myself back down might seem so lame I might not claim it)

But some things seem tricky, suppose I become lucid and then rapidly destabilize and enter the void, but think to stabilize and survive and emerge a Dragon'back Pern-Style.  I then see a handy village and merge myself into the dragon becoming him, and roast and toast the town.  Do I get to claim my Personal Goal and the Dragon task of the year.  I think I should becuase I did the new personal task then the task of the year.  And so Should get +15 & then +20,  _however I couldn't also claim that I used (unspecified)Posession or transformation to become the dragon becuase it is an explicit part of the Dragon Task._

----------


## JadeGreen

3 Step Task: Exactly the same as the last comp, cause I never did it.

1.Practice Waking Life Hobby. Specifically I'm looking at doing Taekwondo in a dream. I've done it before, but never just for practice. It's always because theres some prick DC who wants to fight and I have to. But any other hobby. (Video Games, Running, Art will qualify, so long as I'm lucid.)
2.Object/DC Changing (Basic)
3.Time Control. (Advanced) I think I did this once, a really long time ago. I want a challenge.

Personal Goals (Some leftovers incomplete from old comps. I really need to start working on these on my own time.)

NEW:
-Teach DG how to fight/defend herself. I will count teaching a single move or just a few seconds of instruction a success.
-Earthbend. (Reasonable scale, a boulder that couldn't be lifted in waking life. I still have not done this.)
-Watch Dream TV. Gotta be lucid when I do it. Gotta remember what I saw. Just a few seconds will do.
-Alternatively, Play a Dream Video Game while lucid. Mega self-bonus points (not comp bonus points) for playing with another dream character.
-Build a sand castle, while lucid.
-Use a healing ability on myself or another dream character.
-A new planet was discovered around Proxima Centarui, the nearest star other than our own. I should try and fly to proxima B and see what is there.
OLD:
-Waterbend.
-Dream Music. Gotta be lucid when I do it. Gotta remember what I heard.
-Rotate the sky like a planetarium to change the time to day or the positions of celestial bodies. So fun. So cool.
-Have a 3 lucid dream chain. (Can I do these kind of goals?) I used to be really good at doing 3-dream chains.
-Meditate in a lucid dream. I've done this a couple times since the last comp.

----------


## KingCobra

Three step tasks:
-Fly
-Interact with a dream character
-Push hand through solid object

New Personal Goals
-Juggle 
-Drive a car
-See a cobra snake
-Be a clown

----------


## spellbee2

Hey everyone, sorry for not being able to get around to this today, it's been one heck of a day. If I haven't replied to your PMs, I'll get to those right after this.






> i understand why this new rule got introduced but i find it a little sad. i had tons of fun thinking and incubating some dreamgoals that stacked a lot of points. now this is over :/
> but when i get it right i can do one dreamcontrol now several times in one dream? 
> personal goal: change one balls color to purple and let it levitate
> three step task telekinesis 
> --> now when i do my personal goal i only get this one counted because its 15 points but later in a dream when i make a coke can fly around i would get another 5 + 5 points for telekinesis (5 tele and 5 personal task)?? or would three step task alrdy count first time?
> or something similar with flying: fly to moon. so when i fly around land : 5 points for flying and then same dream start flying again and get to the moon another 15/10 for personal?
> 
> 
> so you would get personal + one/several three step tasks done when you do a three step right?



There's a lot of questions there, you kinda lost me. It's probably just best to explain with an example. Say one of my personal tasks was to fly to the top of a building. If I managed to do that in a dream, instead of getting 20 points (15 personal + 5 basic control) immediately like in the old method, I would get just the 15 for the personal. However, once I landed on the top of the building, I could easily fly away to somewhere else, and get those other 5 points for _that_ flight, though flying a third time in the same dream wouldn't be worth any more points. So in most cases, you'll still easily be able to make up the points you would've gotten from stacking just by repeating your actions. So in essence, you're just working a little harder to actually earn those couple extra points, instead of instantly raking in 40 or 50 points from doing something fairly simple once. And beside, if you can do something once in a dream, you can do it again, right? Right, subconscious? Please say yes.

As for the 3-steps, those apply as bonuses when you complete any task in that specific category. So in the previous scenario, say my 1st step was flight. I would then earn 20 points (15 personal + 5 1st step) for getting to the top of the building, regardless of whether or not I ever did the second flight. Of course, I would still get 5 for the second flight as before.

I do understand the criticism, however. This was kind of sprung on suddenly, and I have a couple concerns that might just have to be handled on a case-by-case basis (for example, what happens if you have a personal task that covers more than one control category). But I think it'll help out with some of the balance issues, and hopefully make points rely more on control skill as opposed to who can make the system work to their advantage the most. And if it turns out it's more trouble than it's worth, we can always switch back next comp.






> I like to join too!! And I changed the 3 step tasksxD
> 3 step tasks:
> Interact with a dream character
> Fly
> Element Manipulation
> 
> Personal tasks:
> Summon my favorite anime characters
> Turn into my original character
> ...



Hey Yukita, it's totally fine for you to join, but I need to know what league you want to be in so I can add you a team.  :Cheeky: 






> 3 step task
> 
> RC
> Fly
> Teleport







> Three step tasks:
> * RC
> * Use an electronic device
> * Fly



Hey guys, like Saizaphod mentioned, you'll have to pick something else instead of RC/Stabilization.





> *Three-Step Tasks*
> 
> Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, *excluding RC/Stabilization*. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.




About to head to bed, so I should probably put my stuff up here too.

3-step:
1. Flight
2. Basic Summoning
3. Element Manipulation

Personal Tasks:

*NEW* Do anything to get struck by lightning and describe the sensation
*NEW* Pilot a spaceship through space
*NEW* Transform into a bee
*NEW* Become a ghost and possess a DC's body
*NEW* Create a sword made of fire
*NEW* Summon a giant robot to fight for me
Breathe underwater

I'll actually get that first post cleaned up tomorrow, as well as start working on fixing up the scoresheet for your viewing pleasure.

----------


## Elaineylane

3 Step Goal:
Super Speed 
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing 
Time Control 

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

----------


## FryingMan

> i can do one dreamcontrol now several times in one dream? 
> personal goal: change one balls color to purple and let it levitate
> three step task telekinesis 
> --> now when i do my personal goal i only get this one counted because its 15 points but later in a dream when i make a coke can fly around i would get another 5 + 5 points for telekinesis (5 tele and 5 personal task)?? or would three step task alrdy count first time?
> or something similar with flying: fly to moon. so when i fly around land : 5 points for flying and then same dream start flying again and get to the moon another 15/10 for personal?
> 
> 
> so you would get personal + one/several three step tasks done when you do a three step right?



One category per action (with the exception of 3-step tasks to preserve the fun of stacking planning without having it go crazy, so 3-step tasks still stack)
And no, one action still per dream, and one personal goal scored per night, and each individual goal scored only once per competition.

So in your example: new/old personal goal=15/10, 3-step TK counts (since 3-steps stack) from the one action, then a separate action of TK later earns 5 for TK since TK has not yet been scored.  No extra +5 for personal since personal is scored once per night.   No more TK can be scored in that dream/chain, but more TK in different dream/chains will count 5 again.





> I do understand the criticism, however. This was kind of sprung on suddenly, and I have a couple concerns that might just have to be handled on a case-by-case basis (for example, what happens if you have a personal task that covers more than one control category). But I think it'll help out with some of the balance issues, and hopefully *make points rely more on control skill as opposed to who can make the system work to their advantage the most*. And if it turns out it's more trouble than it's worth, we can always switch back next comp.



This is precisely the point.   It's about dreaming, not about spamming.   The 3-tasks are still there for the stack lovers, up to 6 instances per competition (first week 3-step, second week 3-step)

For a personal task with multiple categories, you either score the goal, or you score the categories.   It's not advantageous to make goals contain too many separate, specific categories, or you can't score it as a goal unless you do them all. 

I think it makes scoring more straightforward and keeps the emphasis on the control, not the scoring.

----------


## FryingMan

(yes, double post, but I want to keep the discussion post separate from the scoring post)

Very excited about the first night, sure I was going to get lucid.   Hard getting to sleep from excitement and waking life thoughts, plans for points.   took 1mg melatonin and worked on full body relaxation scan.
Long dreaming night with some really excellent dreams and with some decent girly action  :smiley: .   Woke up a bunch.

8 non-lucids: 8
2 fragments: 1
night total: 9

new competition total: 9

DJ entry

Woohoo, first scoring post, barely, Snehk almost snuck in there before final edit!

----------


## Snehk

Starting low, but things may change later.

*First night

Recalled three non lucid dreams: 3 points*



[15-10-2016] #1st competition entry - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Saizaphod

Starting the competition with a brief lucid! 

*Night 1*:tropicalboxer:
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1.5 Points
*WBTB (success):* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Interact with a DC:* 2 Points
*Partial transformation:* 5 Points

*Competition Total:* *23.5 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid Dream_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid in a some sort of a locker room area and I'm with two or three other guys. We talk briefly. I forget to perform Cookino's finger technique of Stop-Remember-Dream goal, so I end up doing something that I did not intend to do. I want a battle suit. I spread my arms and legs like I always do when trying to transform, and right after I can begin to feel metallic substance wrapping around my whole body. The suit fits perfectly at my hands and legs and it feels comfortable and really secure. I open and close my fists taking the texture and weight of the armor in. It feels like I'm wearing metallic runner's shoes when I move my focus on my legs. I look down and and only my legs and arms up to my shoulders and knees have transformed, and I can't quite get a hold of what I'm watching. The dream has bad quality to it now as I forget to stabilize and everything. The other guys have semi-armor now as well and we go outside to fight one or two big creatures.

----------


## Elaol

Night 1:
1 full non-lucid
1 fragment

Total points: 1.5

----------


## oneironautics

night 1
remember full non lucid 1 point
dild 10 point
stabilizatition 1 point 

total 12 points

----------


## Sozu

0,5p
Had Fragment dream last night (15th Oct maybe 4am) (reminder to myself, freeloader request on couchsurfing Fragment). 
((I'm back home in ~33 hours from now and will then write down my personal goals etc.))

----------


## AndresLD

Updated Personal Goals:
- Meet the Z fighters (new)
- Train with Goku (new)
- Transform into Fierce Deity (old)
- Pull out my double helix sword (old)
- Explore Kokiri Forest (new) 
- Talk to the Kokiri (new)
- Go inside the Deku Tree (new)
- Beat Gohma (new)
- Visit an old nightmare of mine (new)
- Change the outcome of the nightmare (new)
- Go flying with either of my dogs (new)
- Witness the birth of the Universe (new)

----------


## Sensei

Dreams = 5 points
First WILD = 10 points
WBTB = 2 points
TOTM = 15 points

Basic summoning = 5 points
basic changing = 5 points

1st Night Total = 42 points


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I am trying to sleep during a nap. Some girl starts talking to me, I start getting close to thinking that it is a dream, but then I wake because of my wife next to me. I don't know if that was a real dream or not, I then WILD into my living room. I put my hands into my pocket and get a pen out. SMH. No expectations left me with nothing fun in my pocket. Try again. Nothing. Decide to use some expectation and get my egg out. Time to hatch this baby. I put some energy in and it starts to crack, there is a flash of light, and then I wake up. :/ Egg is almost hatched. Will get it next time.

----------


## AndresLD

Nice job Sensei and Saizaphod! I'm on my WBTB right now, trying to incubate my dream  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 1*

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point
WBTB - 2 points


First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points


*Night Total - 15,5 points
Competition Total - 15,5 points* 


*Spoiler* for _short lucid_: 



i find myself at an apartment. i feel the need to visit a toilet and so i start searching one. i feel like beeing at the apartment of a friend of mine and i "remember" where to find the toilet. i am on my way and pass several beds and thinking to myself "ah a lot of people could sleep here" i enter the bath and pee. [jump in recall] i am outside by a car with someone [my brother?] i say "hey i need to piss again. but i was on the toilet just some moments before. ah this is a dream and my waking life body probably needs to pee... [i somehow feel that i already had the thought of beeing in a dream shortly before and now "remebering" again that this is STILL a dream]. with this fact and now lucid [very low awareness] i approach a girl standing there and without asking start kissing her. [no further recall... wakup? FA? --> remember a FA where i stand up and go naked to the toilet. my roommate and his gf seem to want to go to the toilet too and are also naked because they just peak with their heads if the toilet is free] 

after wbtb had a FA where i tried to fall asleep to lucid dream but suddenly had the thought "yesterday my mum died and i forgot to tell my dad/brother. a lot of feelings/whining followed... interesting dream but no lucid trigger...





@cooleymd 




> But some things seem tricky, suppose I become lucid and then rapidly destabilize and enter the void, but think to stabilize and survive and emerge a Dragon'back Pern-Style.



googled "Dragon'back Pern" and ordered "Dragonsong"  :smiley: 







> and hopefully make points rely more on control skill as opposed to who can make the system work to their advantage the most.







> This is precisely the point. It's about dreaming, not about spamming.



*g* i love to make some nice points/using the system for me  :wink2:  but no problem, just a little shift in focus. i will incubate me a nice scenario  :smiley:

----------


## Yukita

First day, non-lucid dream:
Me, a boy and the goldfish - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
It is a dream I fully can remember :smiley:  I became the opposite genderxD
anyways, is it ok if I join the vampire team? And I want to be a beginner!
I look forward to it! Enjoy everyone who is joining! ::D:

----------


## KingCobra

A really great start to the competition! A short lucid dream the first night! Even though the only thing I was able to do was RC/stabilization, it is still an awesome start for me.

*Competition Night 1*
2 non-lucid Fragments - 1 point
1 non-lucid - 1 point
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points

*Night Total: 15 points
Competition Total: 15 points*

----------


## dolphin

I haven't recalled a non-lucid dream for the past few days. I'm lucky was able to get lucid due to some random in-dream RCs.

Spellbees Comp Night 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
RC-1 point
Phase through bit solid object-10 points
1st of 3 step-5 points
flying-5 points

DILD-5 points
RC-1 point

competition total-37 points

----------


## AndresLD

Well, this was an amazing start for me. Hands down one of the longest lucid dreams I've had. It all started with a WBTB that went... a bit longer than expected haha. Judging from the last time I checked the time, and the time I woke up at, this dream was about 40 minutes long (one MILD, then chained to a DEILD, which was then followed by many DEILDs and/or FAs). For simplicity, I have included all the chains/FAs in one dream, but I assume I do get points for each chain (feel free to weigh in on this). If it seems like I have counted incorrectly, or accidentally stacked points, please do let me know.

- Remembered 3 Fragments (on WBTB): 1.5 points
-WBTB (Successful): 2 points

*Dream 1: What do these clouds mean?*
- First DILD of the night: 10 points
- Fly: 5 points

*Dream 2: Festival at Kokiri Forest*
- Chain a lucid dream x 4: 8 points
- Reality Check/Stabilization: 1 point
- Interact with a DC: 2 points
- Ask for advice: 5 points
- Basic Summoning (Short blade): 5 points
- Change gravity (running up the wall): 5 points
- Unspecified Dream Control (created a portal/expanding orb of light with my hands): 5 points
- Teleport: 10 points
- Fully phase through big solid object (my room's door, eyes open): 10 points
- Advanced flying: 10 points
- Advanced summoning (ocarina): 10 points
- Time control: 10 points
*Three Step goals*
- Step 1 - Teleport: 5 points
- Step 2 - Advanced Summoning: 10 points
- Step 3 - Time Control: 15 points
*Personal Goals*
- Explore Kokiri Forest (new): 15 points
*Total points of the night/competition: 144.5 points* 

Super excited with the start of the competition. I hope to keep good LDs like these coming!!

----------


## Raipat

1st night (14->15.10.): 2 pre-lucid dreams: 2pts

Three-Step:
1. DC interaction
2. Teleport
3. Time control

New personal goals:
- have Manowar play a private concert for me debuting a new never-heard album
- make pumpkin soup and taste it
- send a letter to another dreamer
- receive a letter from another dreamer

Old personal goals:
- take dancing lessons

Disclosure: today I finally received the Lucid Catcher (luciding tACS thing)  ::D: 
I will try that thing out. So I will be "cheating" bei EILD usage. Hope this is ok (supplements and tech were OK for last competition), otherwise feel free to disqualify me  :smiley:

----------


## Lichi

Night #1

Remember 2 non lucid dreams: 2 points.
Remember dream fragment: 1/2 point.

Night total: *2 1/2 points*.

DJ Entry

----------


## tblanco

1 non lucid dream recalled.  1 point

----------


## Sivason

Sorry guys. This time slot is the worst for me. I am going on my 10th anniversary vacation. I have trouble picturing how well I will do, but I will report what lucids come naturally.

Three step 1) teleport 2) adv summon 3) advanced banish

Personal goals: Transform into ferret: summon giant ferret (at least large cat size): scuba dive: change sky to unnatural (say bright red, purple etc.. or something scifi)

Past personal: Grow vegetable from seed or nothing: grow crystals: transform into sea turtle: stand on top of pyramid

Night 1: 2 non lucid dreams=* 2 points*

----------


## OneUp

*3 Step Tasks:*
Basic Summoning
Telekinesis
Time Control

*New Personal Tasks:*
Create a persistent World
Enter the "Oneironaut Program"
Listen to chillstep and have it echo across the entire dream world
*
Old Personal Tasks*
Spend a day with her
Talk to my dream guide(the astronaut)

----------


## Gusto

Late, but here I am for the rest of the competition.
I missed the first day, so no points.

Three-Step Tasks :
- Fly
- Eat or drink something
- Use and electronic device

Personal Goals :
- Making music in a dream (of any sort, any instrument/device)
- Meet my dreamguide / psychic guide, for spiritual guidance
- Transform into a lizard (aka reptilian brain)

----------


## Zoob

Nothing here. 

Someone please share with me info on how to fall asleep faster. Like faster than an hour.

----------


## spellbee2

Rockin' first night. Don't think I've ever had as good of a start as this.

1 Fragment - 0.5
3 NLD - 3
WBTB - 2
DILD - 10
Fly + 1st step - 5 + 5 = 10
Mind Control - 5
Element Manipulation - 10
Invulnerability - 5
2nd DILD - 5
Meet an enemy - 5

Night 1 Total - 55.5 pts

DJ Entry


Also, just added a couple new people. This is the official cut-off though - anyone wanting to join after this will have to wait until the halfway point on Saturday, October 22nd.

Also, I don't usually take requests to be on a certain team, but it looked like Yukita lucked out on the randomizer.

Capture2.jpg

----------


## AndresLD

> Rockin' first night. Don't think I've ever had as good of a start as this.
> 
> Night 1 Total - 55.5 pts
> 
> DJ Entry coming soon
> 
> 
> Capture2.jpg



Glad to see you're participating after all  ::D: !! Congrats on the lucids

----------


## FryingMan

> Nothing here. 
> 
> Someone please share with me info on how to fall asleep faster. Like faster than an hour.



Meditate, and research and practice different forms of relaxation, until you find one that works consistently for you.

Here are my dream recall tips

Pay attention to all life experiences, including waking life experiences, reflect upon those experiences while you're having them, and recall and reflect upon them more later on.   Attention, reflection, recall/memory are the fundamentals to lucid dreaming.   Add in some intent to get lucid and repeat, and over time your dreaming and lucidity will increase.  Be patient and give it time to work.  Enjoy all your dreams (and life experiences, including waking!)  Enjoy the journey!

----------


## Saizaphod

> Someone please share with me info on how to fall asleep faster. Like faster than an hour.



Some basic methods that really work:
Don't use TV, computer nor cellphone for 45-60min before going to sleep.
Do vigorous activities like exercising or running during the day.
Don't drink coffee or other caffeine products on the late hours of the day.
Write down next days worries on notes for tomorrow. They will be waiting for you later, you don't need to think about them during the night. The night is all for sleeping.
Don't _try_ to fall asleep. Relax. Let your body take it's natural course. Soak yourself to the relaxation.
Go to sleep earlier and create a consistent sleep pattern.
Meditate.

You can try searching the internet for all kinds of relaxation techniques or ambient music - tracks too to aid you fall asleep. Though seriously, the vigorous physical activity ( like hitting a gym for over an hour ) part almost guarantees that you will fall asleep in under 45minutes at least if you stick to it. You'll be so much more tired. 

Ps. I think you had 1 Point for 1 Dream recalled?  :smiley:  You should count it I think, every point matters.  :;-):

----------


## Ginsan

LD: 10 points
Flying: 5 points
Interact with dream character: 2 points (kissing, that counts right?)

Dream remembered: 1 point

So I have 18 points now.

Link to my journalino

----------


## Nfri

3 step task:
- basic summoning
- telekinesis
- teleport

My goal: 
- change dream scenery in any way possible

----------


## ExothermReacton

Three step tasks:

-Super speed
-Element manipulation
-Mass telekinesis

Personal goals:

-Get struck by a lightning on purpose
-Mixing random chemicals and see what happens
-Explore an abandoned place and look out for secrets/treasures

----------


## Elaineylane

A big flat nothing. Grandkids crawled all over me & woke me up over & over. I'm exhausted. They leave tomorrow so I'm just hoping for the best tonight, lol. 

3 Step Goal: 
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - 10 points
Super Speed - 5 points
Time Control - 10 points

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

----------


## Cookino

*Night 1:*

*2 Non-lucid dreams*: 2 points
*1 dream fragment:* 0.5 point

*Night 1 total*: 2.5 points.

DJ link.

Starting pretty slow. I always do at least one WBTB every night since I wake up naturally, altough since I went to sleep later today and I'm not home, I didn't wake up. Once I get home things should start picking up tough!

----------


## spellbee2

Just a quick update to let everyone know that the scoresheet is now live (don't judge if it looks eerily similar to last competition's). I'll be putting everyone's scores so far in there. If you notice any errors, PM me to let me know.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1
14th-15th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid Dreams

10:20p shopping / buying candy / exit / ditching carts 
12:45a wasteland / two guys buy the lake / dirty washing bowl / large squawking creature
3:00a family car / pet horse / restaurant / strange candy / caramel grinder / research center / lasers / centrifuging coffee / balcony - grabbing snow from cloud / virtual flash drive cloud upload
4:20a bus / won huge bag of candy / restaurant / angry drivers / cops / rioters running / candy was now stale cheese / descending spiral stair case
9:30a bus coworkers / church objects / moving from multiple houses / tiny parts / saving plants / junk everywhere / dvds / bad relationships / woman attacking girl / butcher knife attack in vineyard
4:20p park like area / river edge / train like tracks / bike and train / many rocks / talk of dredging gold
5:20p tracks again / giant tree at rails end

+10 First DILD 6:05a (It's Take Down Mime)
+15 New Task (Take Down a Killer Clown)

TakeDownMime.JPG


*Spoiler* for _It's Take Down Mime_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid

I was in a small square tent like structure that could be used to fly, it zipped around you and was mostly window so you could see out the sides, not sure how it was controlled but you could make it move thru the sky by leaning this way and that, and just sort of thinking a direction (expectation controlled perhaps) I was flying thru downtown Sacramento and trying to see cool buildings and decide which one was tallest, then I landed and some kid said 'is that one of those things that fly', and I said 'yes' I walked around with it unzipped and folded up for a bit.  Then I came to a tree filled area, and thought I want to fly over the river (which I knew to be near by) so I zipped it around me thinking if that kid new about these things many people must have them, why don't they all fly around with them, then I remembered that the possibly helium filled devices cause aneurysms and kill people with an average time to death of like 59 minutes.  [At the risk of this having been a nightmare I'll describe the next segment apparently I have a schema in my brain that links aneurysms to Hillary] so suddenly I am in a scene with Hillary and an ice sculpture guy he keeps trying to put his hands on Hillary but she keeps backing away, suddenly he turns to a wall of ice now and starts sculpting first some circles and then the out line of a head then out stretched arms and then mid-riff I realize it is a nude sculpture, I turn and see Hillary fully nude [fortunately she looks more like during the Bill years maybe 45] do I become lucid? no I think to myself 'This woman will do anything to get elected', as I realize this sculpting is a publicity stunt.  Next I find myself walking along a scene that is part crazy lanes where cars drive at ridiculous speeds and honk at you and zip past rather than yield.  I make it thru this frogger like intersection and come to a sort of diner, I am sitting at a table where a television is playing commercials up on the wall, I keep pressing a fast forward key on a keyboard to fast play the current commercial and any lame ones that follow stopping briefly to see if one or another is interesting, I hear two men at a near by table saying the TV is on the Fritz again they should get it fixed.  I apologize and explain that it's me and press and lift my finger as it advances and plays, I say anyone could do it just press the key.  The bar maid comes to take the thing from me but doesn't, as she was about to I said 'or you could just bring your remote from home or by a generic controller', and mentioned if only these commercials weren't so lame we might know if one was on sale.  At this point a very slightly deformed male kid with a defective hand said it wasn't fair he couldn't do it, I said 'you can, you just press the key', he showed his hand and said he couldn't press keys and threw a fit and left.  Then a very deformed girl with a purplish face held up a hand with some missing fingers and purple fingers and said 'I have the same disease and I could do it' many arguments ensued as she stood next to her also purplish deformed mother.  Next a sheep wandered up to my table I petted the sheep but then noticed it has a bit of purplishness in its slightly puffy face, as a patron told me I wouldn't do that, but said it was because that sheep just wants scraps.  There was much noise and arguing so I left the building and went towards a store.  As I walked out I see a woman with a lot of makeup and think If only this was a dream  I think 'this is a dream' and I jump on the woman but at close range I can see that her makeup is clown makeup.  I am on top of her with my legs wrapped around her midsection and both my hands on her throat and both of her hands are on mine trying to get my hands off, as she glares at me from white makeup with exaggerated black lines on her face  
I wake up. After waking up I realize her make up was a like a Mimes so she was actually a killer clown mime
Total Lucid time maybe < 10 seconds



Night Total 34 Points

Competition Total 34 Points

Best Non-lucid Moment: jumping up on the balcony and grabbing snow from a piece of a cloud / snowball fight
Dumbest Moment: petting a diseased sheep as it looks sheepishly right at me
Stupidest Lucid Miss: at the edge of the lake in barren wasteland and thinking hey giant squawking creature 'shut up already'
Scariest Moment: nude Hillary

----------


## spellbee2

Alright, everything in the scoresheet's up to date now, which gave me a chance to check all your tasks/goals in detail. Surprisingly, on a couple minor corrections I have to make.






> *Three-step task*
> 
> 1. Use voice commands for dream control



That's not really one of the categories for the 3-step task. Do you mean *Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control*?






> *Personal goals*
> 4. Control elements



That's too close to *Element Manipulation* (actually, it's pretty much the definition of element manipulation). So you'll have to be more specific (e.g. Control water/fire/air, etc).


Also, final reminder to everyone that *RC/Stabilization can not be used for a 3-step task*. I'd hate to have to discredit you completing your 2nd and 3rd tasks just because your 1st is invalid. So let me know what replacements you want ASAP.


And with that, I'm off to bed for a chance at more points. I've literally spent all day on comp-related stuff, so I'll be incredibly disappointed if I don't get lucid.

----------


## Sensei

Dreams = 9 points
WBTB = 2 points
first three step (teleport) = 5 points
second three step (time control) = 10 points
personal goal (hatch egg) = 15 points
semi total = 41

DILD = 10 points
Flying = 5 points
super strength = 5 points
interact with a DC = 2 points
time control = 10 points
electronic device = 5 points
ADV TK = 10 points
element control (electricity, lightning) = 10 points
semi total = 57

*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I realize I am dreaming. I am in the middle of the air, flying against spaceships in a dogfight. I am not in a ship though. I run into one and slam it all the way to the ground. I then watch as the fight is mostly over. I land and talk to my dad (dream dad). He goes and buys a boat and a pool. He overpays for them and I have to cover for the rest with real dream bucks. Not worth it. I leave him and turn back time to before the battle (I don’t want anyone in Zödra to know I can use time control, since I am the only one I have ever seen use it). I turn back time to the beginning of the fight, I am teleported to the hangar (not going to count as teleport since it is just a different time in the dream and where I was at. I dunno). I jump in a skiff and start flying. I end the battle rather quickly, but notice that there is a flash of light in the enemy hangar (both hangars are just like airplane hangars) and after that no ships come out. I land and still overpay for the pool and boat. I reverse time, but this time I stay where I was at. I run to the other hangar where the enemy is departing. They have a huge cannon right inside the hangar that can be put on a bigger vessel or installed into the base for protection. I tear it off of the base with my tk and it lands pointing up. I send electricity through it and it sends out a flash of white upwards and this causes all of the ships to short out and my allies jump in and destroy the rest with their ships since the enemy had no defenses. I look for my dad and find him. He says that he already bought the boat and is going to get the pool. He got a great deal on the boat. While at the pool, my kids are suddenly there and he decides that he should buy something more kid friendly since he has so many small grandkids. I didn’t spend any dream money!!




WILD = 10 points
teleport = 10 points
basic summon = 5 points
unspecified control (switch from third to first person) = 5 points
element control fire = 10 points
time control = 10 points
adv summon (second hatching doesn't count as personal goal) = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points
semi total = 62

*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I know that this is gonna be the last sleep of the night, gotta try some goals. I am starting to fall asleep, so I readjust so that I am in a good WILD position. I imagine my egg on a table and then go up some stairs. I head down the stairs thinking that I will be in a dream as soon as I hit the bottom, where my egg is at. I head down and it speeds up and speeds up until it is a blur and then everything goes black. I am in the void. I teleport back to the stairs and notice that I can’t feel anything. Only sight working. I keep switching to 3rd person and then I switch to 1st and then it switches back. I focus my energy on keeping it in 1st. I head down the stairs and enter a grey room and a couple of grey tables. One table with a lot of stuff on it and one without. Instead of looking for my egg, I look away and “grab my egg from the table” (cluster summon) and then I set it on the other table, it lays sideways. I step back and notice that I still don’t have any feeling. I use some energy and start to feel that. I turn it into fire and send it at the egg. It cracks open and a blinding white light comes out of it. Then I hit it with more fire and the light goes across the whole room. Looking like a crack in space time from Dr. Who. I step in it and wake up. Not sure if I really wake up here, or not, but I DEILD right back. I try to make sure that the portal will send me somewhere cool, but it literally does nothing. I walk right through it, like when you step through a wall when a video game is glitching. The camera angle gets all off and I can’t even tell where I am at. I step back and am sick of this idea… a portal in an egg. I reverse time. I set the egg back down on the table and put some energy into it, life energy. I then put a small flame on the egg and it starts to hatch. A flash of light and there is a pretty blue dragon that appears. About 10 feet long. It flies in a circle and touches my nose with its nose. Then a kid wakes me.




Night 2 Total = 62 + 57 + 41 = 160 points

Comp total = 160 + 42 = 202

let me know if there is any confusion or overlap. I tried to make sure that I didn't break the new rule.  :tongue2:  I don't know if everything that I do to hatch the egg should be taken off or just the hatching of it. I used summon to get it and fire to incubate it. So I dunno. :/

----------


## OneUp

*Night #1*
DILD: 10 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Partial Transformation: 5 points

Competition Total:* 17 points*

Great start to the comp, lets win this werewolves.

Reigniting Orion Jay - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Snehk

*Night 2*

*Recalled three fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB attempt: 2 points

Competition total: 6.5 points*

[16-10-2016] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Damned full moon...

----------


## Saizaphod

Dang, missed WBTB

*Night 2*
*1 Dream*: 1 Point

*Competition Total: 23.5 + 1 = 24.5 Points*

----------


## Nfri

1d = 1p

night total = 1p
comp total = 1p

----------


## DreamSwimmer

WILD: 10 points
NLD: 1 point
Eating food and drink: 5 point
Reality Check: 1 point

Dream journal

17 points

----------


## Elaol

OK, guys, here is my daily stats:

6 non-lucids: 6 points
2 non-lucid fragments: 1 point
First DILD of the night: 10 points
WBTB (this was natural waking, but I stayed up for 5 minutes, then did induction technique, so IDK if it counts): 2 points
Stabilization (does this count only if I succeeded?): 1 point

*So my total points are 20 
Competition total: 21.5*

----------


## Sensei

New personal goals
Find a way to easily summon my new dragon
Find a name for my dragon
Ride my dragon

----------


## AndresLD

Nicely done Sensei, Cooley, OneUp, and DreamSwimmer! WBTB and Dream Incubation Time for me right now  ::meditate::

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 2*
4 non-lucids - 4 points
WBTB - 2 points

*Night Total: 6 points
Competition Total: 21 points*

----------


## obfusc8

Night 1
6 dream fragments - 3
wbtb - 2 

night total - 5
sub total - 5

Night 2
2nd - 2
3 frags - 1.5
wbtb - 2
1st dild: 10
ordinary object dream control (car) - 5
fully phase (me+car through horses) - 10
3 step part 1 - 5
element manipulation (lightning) - 10
3 step part 2 - 10
advanced flying - 10
3 step part 3 - 15
interact with dc - 2
super strength (kicking tree trunks up mountain) - 5
super speed (running) - 5

night total 92.5
sub total - 97.5

Link for the Long LD - Set Phasers to Stun

----------


## FryingMan

night #2

3 non-lucid dreams: 3
2 frags: 1

night total: 4

competition total: 9 + 4 = 13

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

Spellbees Comp Night 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
flying-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
element manipulation-10 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points

night total-49 points
competition total-86 points

----------


## Cookino

*Night 2:*

WBTB: 2 points
Non-lucid fragment: 0.5 point
*
Night total:* 2.5

*Comp total:* 5

Still going pretty slow but at least I attempted 3 WBTBs tonight (altough I was really lazy and didn't do that much, I should've tried visualization or repeating my mantra). I had a weird dream fragment where I remember singing for some mermaids. It was a funny song but I forgot it by the time I was going to record it. Tonight I'm gonna step it up by setting some reminders for me to be more aware during the WBTB.

----------


## AndresLD

Nothing exciting today. Again had a hard time falling asleep after my WBTB, but no lucids.

- WBTB: 2 points
- 2 non-lucids: 2 points
- 2 Fragments: 1 point
Total of the night: 5 points
*Competition Total: 149.5 points*

----------


## Lichi

Night 2:

4 full non lucid dreams: 4 points
1 WBTB (failure): 2 points

Total night: 6 points
Total competition: 8 1/2 points

DJ Entry

----------


## ExothermReacton

I had a fairly lucky start for the competition.

Remembered 1 non-lucid: 1 point

WBTB: 2 points

DILD: 10 points

Total: 12 points

The lucid consisted only of me getting spontaneously lucid because of a certain feeling. For some reason dreams have a different atmosphere that can be noticed and you don't even have to find something particular strange. Sadly, all I could do was taking a few steps along a street and trying to keep the state up. It was fairly exhausting and things got fuzzy pretty quickyl. Guess my brain has to get used to the lucid state again. Still, I am fairly happy.

Oh, and the non-lucid was about a lucid dreaming game that I pretty much liked. Maybe I am going to set it up after the competition has finished.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 2
15th-16th 8:00pm to 4:00pm

+2 WBTB
+1 Various Multiple Fragments
+8 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:10a roommates / processing error / glitchy display / black and white mode 
2:10a bad checks / too many bus pass / pastor is driver / metal objects from wound
3:10a two female roommates / case from ticket / photo of girl / room make injured / moving
4:45a class notes / library rules / security / funny money / pilot vs alien walker ship / squirrel and monkey
5:50a school kids / baseballs thru open window / old roommate / rearranging furniture / cat-rat-albino squirrel / two mice caught / mice reenter / mice die
7:40a vehicle / yard / drone vs circular boomerang toy
12:25p testing horse riding simulator / watching ocean swim simulator / waiting for store to open / returning item
2:20p arranging report / raining inside / protect computer / walk in rain

Night Total 11 Points

Competition Total 45

Best Non-Lucid Moment: one of the mice I tossed out into the bushes runs back jumps up hits the glass then bangs his tiny angry fist on the glass (before squeezing thru a crack in frame)
Dumbest Moment: it's a cat, no it's a rat, no it's a miniature albino squirrel 
Stupidest Lucid Miss: raining inside (guess I better move stuff around)

----------


## Sensei

> I had a fairly lucky start for the competition.
> 
> Remembered 1 non-lucid: 1 point
> 
> WBTB: 2 points
> 
> DILD: 10 points
> 
> Total: 12 points
> ...



luck is when preparation meets opportunity.  :wink2:

----------


## Sivason

night 2 

2 non lucids=2
1 DEILD= 10 Neon Line Drawings - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
night total = 12 

*total=14*

----------


## spellbee2

Nothing remembered last night, mainly because I was only set up for 6 hours of sleep and took a 30-minute WBTB anyway.

WBTB - 2

Night 2 Total - 2 pts
Competition Total - 57.5 pts

----------


## Elaineylane

1 Pt for a full non-lucid: Night 2 of Spellbee's Spooky Comp 2016 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _long_: 



 I was at a Lake House some where. There were many families there congregating. I wasn't familiar w/ most of the ppl. The cops came & took all of the children & escorted all of us in cars to a detention center of some kind. We were being processed there. We were all trying to keep custody of our children. It was some bizarre martial law type of scenario. 



*Spoiler* for _long_: 





My grandkids wore me out! I'm exhausted. I even put up the Christmas tree so I am all too happy for sleep to come tonight, knowing that tomorrow will be quiet. 


Side Notes for me personally

3 Step Goal: 
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - 10 points
Super Speed - 5 points
Time Control - 10 points

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country



1st WEEKLY TASK:
Fully transform into your team's creature (Vampires)

----------


## tblanco

Ight 2
Wbtb 2 points
3 dreams non l 3 points

----------


## Snehk

*Third night*

Recalled two non lucid dreams: 2 points
WBTB attempt: 2 points

Competition total: 10.5

----------


## FryingMan

Night #3 (00:00 Mon 2016-10-17):

Fewer dreams, but better sleep and 2 long, fairly epic non-lucids, very vivid & present, with a lot of detail & dialogue (not to mention a nice quick bit of kissing), so I'm not complaining:

2 frags: 1
+ "stop playing with the wires inside the computer, you'll short it out!"
+ playing ping pong

4 non-lucids: 4
+ family/church camp, initiation, clipping the salad plant (long, vivid)
+ computer / health camp, observing jogging group, in bike ride on loop, Leader tells of Obi-Wan Kenobi cleaning up garbage  (long, vivid)
+ the demo guys have a laugh, as the demo program comes up and "barfs" ("bleah!") on the user
+ kissing the oracle booth girl, she doesn't know where the guy I'm asking about is, her face changes after the first question

night total: 5

competition total: 13 + 5 = 18

DJ entry

----------


## oneironautics

night 2+3
full dream points 1
fragments points 2

= 3

Comp total = 15

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams = 2 points
Wbtb = 2 points

Only got like 4 hours of sleep.  :/ broke my old streak.  

Comp total = 206

Saizaphod. That is a lot of "donts" smh.  :p

----------


## DeDromer

It's going to be tough to report everything...
Anyway I wrote in my DJ.
I really don't have the time to calculate the points myself so I'm afraid i have to leave the competition. Too bad  :Sad:  I had two lucid dreams tonight (reported in my DJ), one last night. I guess I'm improving a lot to be a very beginner.

----------


## Elaol

7 dreams-7 points
WBTB-2 points

*Total=30.5*

----------


## Saizaphod

> Saizaphod. That is a lot of "donts" smh.  :p



Haha yeah, okay:  don't -> avoid  :smiley: 

Missed WBTB again 

*Night 3*
*2 Fragments*: 1 Point

*Competition Total: 25.5 Points*

Nice recall Elaol!

----------


## DreamSwimmer

- WBTB: 2 points
- 2 non-lucids: 2 points
- 2 dream fragments: 1 point
Total: 5 points

No lucids last night.

----------


## StaySharp

I'm starting into this competition strong with 3 whopping fragments, aka 1,5 points.

As for my tasks and goals they'll stay the same as last competition.

3ST:
1. Full Transformation
2. Fly
3. Elemental Manipulation

Personal Goals:
Old: Fly as Ryuuko
New: Actively turn into Ryuuko, breathe fire as Ryuuko, see Ryuuko from the outside and get at least the largest part of the details right, use Ryuuko's back appendages (tentacle-like limbs) to grab/manipulate something

----------


## DeDromer

Ok I'm giving it a try.
Night 1: 2 dreams and one non lucid fragment= 2.5 points. One lucid (though supershort): 10 points. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dedr...akening-78005/
Night 2: 2 lucid dreams: 15 points. 2 Stabilizations: 2 points. Entire body through mirror (I guess counts as hand in a object): 5 points. EDIT: apparently it is an advanced task.. 10 points. Plus this thing teleported myself. other 10 points, . Superspeed (I could run very fast): 5 points. Basic flying: 5 points. transforming a DC (from alive to dead through my will not to be hurted by him): 5 points.
Wake back to bed: 2 points. Chain lucid dream: 2 points. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dedr...ams-wow-78012/
Competition total: 68,5.

----------


## Gusto

Nights 2 & 3 = 20 points
DJ entry : SSC2016 - Nights 2 and 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 2*

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
Remember 5 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2½ point
WBTB - 2 points

*Night Total - 5,5 points*


*Night 3*

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1 point
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points


First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Super Strength - 5 points
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points
Unspecified Dream Control: Use DC to turn on music - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
6 DJ entries - 2 points

*Night Total - 58 points*

*
Competition Total - 79 points*

DJ-entry ...

the fuck!? i was 100% sure summoning an animal was a personal goal i seem to forget to add it.... atleast i incubated it for some days now DAMN!!

----------


## obfusc8

Night 3 
6 fragments (dammit what happened to my recall?!) - 3 
Forgotten lucid somehow involving Drax the destroyer? - 0 points ARGH!!  ::damnit:: 
wbtb - 2
1st dild: 10
totm (what has it got in it's pocketssess?  :smiley:  ) - 15
eat food (duck spring rolls found as result of totm) - 5
fully phase (through side of train) - 10
random bit of parkour - 0?

night total - 45
comp total - 142.5


You've Got Blue on You

----------


## Nfri

1d = 1p
wbtbt = 2p

night total = 3p
*comp total = 4p*

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 3*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
1 non-lucid - 1 point
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a dream character - 2 points
*
Night Total: 14.5 points
Competition Total: 35.5 points*

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-89 points

----------


## Ginsan

Yesterday I only remembered a fragment.
Today:
First LD: 10 points
Flying: 5 points

Second LD: 5 points
DC interaction: 2 points

dj link: Red is her name - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total: 40.5 points

----------


## Cookino

*Night 3:*

Non-lucid dream: 1 point
DILD: 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization: 1 point
Time control: 10 points (I'm assuming speeding up sunrise like I did counts as time control, if not feel free to correct me)
Eletronic Device (TV): 5 points
Push your hands through a solid object: 5 points
Super Strength: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points

DJ link.
*Night total:* 39 points

Competition total: 44 points.

I tought this night would suck since I took so long to sleep but I had one of my most lucid dreams ever. I even did the super strenght task (when I used my power, I remembered it was one of the competition tasks) but forgot I had to do it in order. On the next dream I'm aiming for the arm transformation and I think I'll shift focus from finding my DG, I've already had a few frustrating fails with that.

----------


## Lichi

Night 3:

1 full non lucid dream: 1 point.

*Night total*: 1 point.
Competition total: 9 1/2 points.

DJ Entry

----------


## Yukita

-Day 3-
I only had a fragment I could remember from a non-lucid dream!
Day 3, a non lucid dream fragment:

I found one scratch ticket in a trashcan, and somehow it said I one $10... But I couldn't remember that I did anything with a scratch ticket, but I could femember, I had 1

$10 in my pocket out of nowherexD

Then, there stood that I could have a trip, anywhere I want. So I chose for japan :smiley: 

I arrived in Japan, Tokyo. And stood together with my mom on a parking place. There were people waiting for us to arrive, because they would be the people who shared a room for to  sleep..

I was so excited! I always wanted to go to japan. I couldn't speak Japanese very well, but could say some things in Japanese. I also talked to a little boy who drew on paper. I sat next to him, and praised his artwork. He also let me see various things he drew. It was fantastic, such young talent. 

There it was that I woke up sadly enough.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Collected not that much points this night but small stuff adds up as well, right?

Night 2:

Remembered 3 non-lucids: 3 points

WBTB: 2 points

Night 2 total: 5 points

Comp total: 17 points

----------


## KingCobra

Last night I was lucid and tried to complete my first task which was Flying in which I wasn't successful. My 2nd task was Interact with a DC, but that wasn't counted for the 3 step tasks points because I had to complete Flying before it (in which I wasn't successful so I wasn't able to knock out any of the 3 step tasks during the LD). So now I realized that Interacting with a DC is easier for me than flying. So I'm mixing up the order of my 3 step tasks (allowed). (It wouldn't allow me to edit my old post of the 3 step tasks, so I had to create this new post). Also I'm kinda changing up my personal goals.

3 step tasks:
-Interact with a dream character
-Push hand through solid object
-Fly

New Personal Goals:
Meet her
Be a clown
Meet her also

Old Personal Goals
Convince a DC he/she is in a dream

----------


## tblanco

wb2b - 2 points
1 dream recalled 1 point

total

9 points

----------


## Nazrax

I hope it's OK that I'm posting 3 days at the same time - I don't usually sit down at a computer for any length of time over the weekend.

10/15:
Journal: 7 NLDs + 1 fragment = 7.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 9.5 points

10/16:
Journal: 4 NLDs + 1 fragment = 4.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 6.5

10/17:
Journal: 4 NLDs + 1 fragment = 4.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 6.5 points

New 3-step tasks:
- Summon object
- Use electronic device
- Unsummon object

Personal goals:
- Breath underwater
- Fly above the treetops
- Drive a flying car

----------


## AndresLD

Odd night for me. I somehow slept through my WBTB alarm, woke up 40 minutes after I intended to for WBTB. I decided to just do a quick trip to the bathroom and went back to bed (which usually means falling asleep right away for me), but instead my brain was wide awake. I ended up falling asleep about an hour later, no lucids.

WBTB: 2 points
2 non-LDreams: 2 points
Night Total: 4 points
*Competition Total: 153.5 points*

I am currently on mid-terms week and my dog is really sick, on the verge of having to put him down... so a lot of stress built up and don't really expect to have much success in the next few days, sorry team.

----------


## AURON

No homo - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

One dream. RC....no lucidity.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 3

3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night 3 Total - 5 pts
Competition Total - 62.5 pts






> It's going to be tough to report everything...
> Anyway I wrote in my DJ.
> I really don't have the time to calculate the points myself so I'm afraid i have to leave the competition. Too bad  I had two lucid dreams tonight (reported in my DJ), one last night. I guess I'm improving a lot to be a very beginner.



If you not being able to score your points is the only thing that's making you leave the competition, I'd be fine with counting your points for you. Just post your DJ link here and I'll add the points to it. If not, I understand.

It looks like you did a pretty good job of it yourself though. Only thing I would change is the lucid chain - that only counts for DEILDs (aka shortly waking up from one lucid and going straight into another).






> -Day 3-
> I only had a fragment I could remember from a non-lucid dream!
> Day 3, a non lucid dream fragment:
> 
> I found one scratch ticket in a trashcan, and somehow it said I one $10... But I couldn't remember that I did anything with a scratch ticket, but I could femember, I had 1
> 
> $10 in my pocket out of nowherexD
> 
> Then, there stood that I could have a trip, anywhere I want. So I chose for japan
> ...



Heck, that sounds like a lot more than just a fragment. Give yourself some credit, that's at least 1 whole dream.

----------


## OneUp

*Nights #2 and #3*

1 Non-Lucid Dream: 1 point
WBTB attempt: 2 points

Competition Total: *20 points*

I didn't get good sleep the 2nd night, and was on the verge of lucidity multiple times the 3rd night.

Distracted - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Elaineylane

2 pts- non-lucid
2 pts- wbtb
10 pts- wild
1 pt- reality check
2 pts- interact w/ dream character
5 pts- super speed
10 points- Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing
5 pts- my character was from a tv show(she was the warden on Wentworth)
5 pts-  Super Speed
10 pts- Time Control 
= 52 pts total
Spellbee's Spooky comp night 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

D1: Dream recall was too fuzzy
Did wbtb
D2: Dream recall was yet again fuzzy
Did wbtb
D3: Mike & I were staying in a nice hotel. We were there w/ a group of ppl who were family members. I'm wanting to leave & go talk to my mom w/o Mike knowing. I gather some of my stuff & sneak off down the hall to my parents room. We are on a cruise ship. My mom tells me to stay & hang out w/ her but she  no sooner said that than Mike came to the door w/ my dad & sister Kayla. We all are now in the hallway. I need to the bathroom & find what looks like a small sitz bath. I poop in it & am very embarrassed when others find out. Now we are fishing off the deck & laughing about how funny we find that the beds don't move on the ship. I'm talking about the kids on the deck & how it makes me nervous that they will fall over board.
My alarm went off for my next wbtb.
D4: I was in a prison that looked like the set of Wentworth. It's Australia's version of Orange is the New Black. So some of the characters were from that show. Something happened & the prison malfunctions & the prisoners, me included were trying to escape & stay away from the guards & other violent prisoners. I get stuck in some stupid revolving door. It seemed to go on forever. I was mad at Mike for not being here to help me get out. We were all hiding stuff like prisoners do & going back & retrieving them strategically to help us escape. It looked like everyone had escaped except me. A guard told me that I may never get out. I told him that I didn't need to get out because I was trying to clear my name & not have a record. 
My alarm went off for my next wbtb.
D5: I was back into the same dream. But now some of the scene has changed. I'm excited because I'm now lucid. My brain is doing cartwheels because of the chain & lucidity. I know my first tasks is to do a reality check. Check. My scene is changing & I'm outside in a bog or swamp like place but there are still guards everywhere. There is a woman laying in a swamp & she is dangerous but she tells me she helped me escape, which was in the previous dream but I forgot to write it down. We worked together for a while. But then I didn't want anything to do w/ her & remembered my first task of my 3 step goals. I banished her & the bog/swamp/water that she was in. Great, now she's gone & so is the water. Step 2 superspeed. I start running from the guards like I was Speedy Gonzalas. I was darting everywhere & laughing. When I finally stop I remember step 3 is time control. I kept freezing them & slowing them down & speeding them up. I lost lucidity trying to remember the whole "I'm a vampire" thing. But all in all a good night.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 3
16th-17th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+6 Non-Lucid Dreams

10:20p flight commercials / planes
11:35p bathroom / coworkers / vacation memory swap / female kick-fight
1:20a form analysis / shared office / car argument / Mexican buffet
3:05a driveways in yard / crane / truck girl / lights out / bad bathroom
4:50a university library / knocked over display / gaps in level / water
7:40p grandparents / maternal g'paw vs father / parents dating

Night Total 8 Points

Competition Total 53 points

Best Non Lucid Moment of night: use some sort of magic to switch coworkers vacation memories
Dumbest Moment: can't find a clean tray in Mexican buffet but the floor is made of trays
Stupidest Lucid Miss: tons of dream signs in 3:05a dream

----------


## DeDromer

Night 3
Very dull dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Two dreams, a dream fragment. 2,5.
Comp total: 71

----------


## DreamSwimmer

Day 3

No lucids tonight. Woke up at 1am and couldn't get back to sleep.

2 non lucid dreams-2
wbtb-2

Total-4

Competition Total-26

----------


## StaySharp

1 full dream and 2 fragments. Makes 2,5 points so far.

----------


## Elaol

3 dream-3 points

*Total for today: 3
Total: 33.5*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 3*
*1 Dream*: 1 Point
*1 Fragment*: 0.5 Points
*WBTB*: 2 Points

*Competition Total: 25.5 + 3.5 = 29 Points*

----------


## oneironautics

LOVING this 3 Lucids in one week WOOHOO

 non lucid dreams 2 points 
wake back to bed 2 points
dild 10
reality check 1 point
interact with dc 2 points 
personal goal 15 points 
total points 32 
COMP TOTAL 47

finished a task asking for advice unfortunately not in the right order .,, even met a WEREWOLF, but non Lucid , who wants to take points for that  :;-):

----------


## Zoob

Three dreams recalled gives me points three.

----------


## Sozu

_Ok sorry for lacking in the competition, today I happen to catch a cold so I'll only be going to grocery store today I believe, then I shall meditate and perhaps take it easy today._

*Three step tasks:*
Reality Check / StabilizationTeleportSuper strength

*Personal goals:*
Find my dream guideVisit a beachGet swole like being on steroids

*SCORE to add:*
*+1 dream* (today)
*+1 fragment/false awaking*(short) (2 days ago)

----------


## Yukita

Night 4:
Artists, me, the student, and a teacher. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
That was a cool dreamxD My dreams become more and more vivid, and memorable :smiley:  I am happy I am participating this challenge, although I stll haven't gotten a LDxD I hope to^^

@Spellbee, oh I didn't knewxD I thought I could just only remember that and nothing else, but lol^^

----------


## oneironautics

revising goals

3 tasks
practice hobby
basic summoning
eat something

personal
enjoy a view from really high up- not flying 
lie down on ground and look up at sky
check out outfit 
change outfit
dance with dc 

and from totm i realize its not personal goal but will add to make my list longer 
put 2 hands in pocket and pull something out
visit art gallery

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams = 2 points 
Wbtb = 2 points
Total for night = 4 points
Total for comp.  = 210

----------


## Snehk

*Fourth night

Recalled two non lucid fragments: 1 point
Recalled one book lucid dream: 1 point
WBTB attempt: 2 points

Night total: 4 points
Competition total: 14.5*

[18-10-2016] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nazrax

Night 4:
Journal: 1 NLD + 3 fragments = 2.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 4.5 points
Competition total: 27 points

----------


## spellbee2

Had a lucid nightmare that kept me up for a while last night. Still managed to score a couple points, though I'm freaking exhausted this morning.

Night 4

DILD - 10
Super Strength - 5
Fully phase through ceiling - 10
WBTB - 2
1 Fragment - 0.5
1 NLD - 1

Night 4 Total - 28.5 pts
Competition Total - 91 pts

DJ Entry






> 2 pts- non-lucid
> 2 pts- wbtb
> 10 pts- wild
> 1 pt- reality check
> 2 pts- interact w/ dream character
> 5 pts- super speed
> 10 points- Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing
> 5 pts- my character was from a tv show(she was the warden on Wentworth)
> 5 pts-  Super Speed
> ...



You counted super speed twice for the same dream. Also, the bonus 5 points for fictional character is for summoning and transforming, but not for banishing (since that would be mainly luck if you just happened to come across a fictional character). However, you also forgot to count the bonus points for finishing all of your 3-step tasks, giving you a total of *72 points* for the night.






> _Ok sorry for lacking in the competition, today I happen to catch a cold so I'll only be going to grocery store today I believe, then I shall meditate and perhaps take it easy today._
> 
> *Three step tasks:*
> *Reality Check / Stabilization*TeleportSuper strength

----------


## tblanco

wbtb + 2 NLD

13 points total

----------


## ExothermReacton

> 



The RC/Stabilization three-step-task is becoming a classic in this competition. Not sure if that is a good thing though. xd

Night 3:

3 non-lucids (once again): 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

Night 3 total: 5 points

Competition total: 22 points

----------


## Nebulus

4 non-lucids = 4 points

escape - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Cookino

*Night 4:*

2 Non-lucid dreams: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

Total: 4
*
Competition total**:* 48

Pretty meh night... did a short wbtb to try WILD with an anchor. Laid there, started counting in my head and every time I stopped counting or forgot what number I was on, I would start counting from 1 again. Ended up falling asleep tough.

----------


## Sivason

I will just post the next time I have a lucid with a total of all the unproductive days at that point.

----------


## Lichi

Night 4:

1 non-lucid: 1 point.
*Night total* 1 point.
Competition total 10 1/2 points.

DJ Entry

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 4*

Remember 3 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points
Remember 5 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2,5 points
WBTB - 2 points


First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Task of the Month - 15 points/task
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points 

*Night Total - 50,5 points*
*Competition Total - 129,5 points*


DJ Entry

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 4*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
3 non-lucids - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 5.5 points
Competition Total: 41 points*

----------


## AndresLD

Nada  ::shakehead2:: 

*Competition Total: 153.5 Points*

I have one more midterm on Thursday, after that things should be back to normal

----------


## dolphin

Stupid DCs were distracting me. I guess I'm afraid that if I don't appease them, they will follow me around everywhere. Next time I'll try to do what I want rather than what the DCs want. I could use some better banishing skills. Something to work on! 

2 NLDs-2 points

Spellbee Comp night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
flying-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
RC-1 point

night total-37 points
competition total-126 points

----------


## Sensei

I'm in a wbtb.  Gonna add a personal goal in case I wild here:
Find the silver key

----------


## JadeGreen

Nights 1 and 2 are void of any dreams, lucid or not. lost cause.

Night 3, after retracing some memories, 4 nlds. I feel kinda dirty calling them 4 dreams since they shared plot threads and it was more like one really long nonlucid with just a bit of semi-lucidity, but Nights 1 and 2 were ruined due to being exhausted from a family holiday, so I'm way behind. Hopefully nobody will mind me taking 3 extra points...  :tongue2: 

Night 4.

DILD x2 = 15
RC =1
WBTB =2
Fly/Super Strength/Super Speed (I launched myself, it was really like a big jump. Spell can decide Exactly what that was.) = 5

Spell's Fall Comp Nights 1-4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Occipitalred

Okay wow, I am coming in late. I was so busy, the intent I set before sleeping for the few hours available was to just have dreamless quality sleep... Not the best for this competition...  :tongue2: 

3 steps:
1. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
2. Practice a Waking Life Hobby
3. Advanced Summoning

Personal Goals:
New. Visit one of my mind places (places where I go in my mind during waking life either to induce a certain feeling or to remember, for example, my memory temple for dreams).
New. Meet the "Dream pirate" and offer him a gift to serve in the crew.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 4
17th-18th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:10p time of old / toast / convention reunion / biskets
1:20a government
2:45a no food / hunting rats in trees / finding bread / crazy kid

Night Total 5 Points

Competition Total 58 points

I woke from the first dream and commited it to memory, then I woke form the second dream and thought I commited some of it to memory.  When I woke from the third dream I remembered the first just fine, but lost nearly all of the second, I wish the computer in my room still worked so I could journal in bed  :smiley: 

I have taken tommorow and next Wed off from work to sleep and dream hopefully I will score some better points tonight and tomorrow morning, as Wed night is usually my worst

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams = 2 points
wbtb = 2 points
3rd 3 step  (ADV flying- high speeds)= 15 points
New Personal goal (SILVER KEY) = 15 points
semi-total= 34 points

DILD = 10 points
ADV flying = 10 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
unspecified dream control (change consciousness to a DC body) = 5 points
mass TK = 10 points
teleport = 10 points
super strength = 5 points
semi-total = 52 points

WILD = 10 points
flying = 5 points
breathing under water (unspecified dream control) = 5 points
element manipulation = 10 points
teleporting = 10 points
mass TK = 10 points
basic summoning = 5 points
interact with a DC = 2 points
Semi-total = 57 points

Total for night = 143 points
Total for Comp = 210 + 143 = 353 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 




I am at my house (house I had in 'merica), flying, already lucid (I don't remember anything before this). One of my team is fighting against me and using dream characters to do it. I fly into the house and vixen is there. Instead of using DC's bodies, I'll use hers so that my teammate doesn't know it is me. I jump into her body and teleport outside. immediately am attacked by a DC. I block the extremely strong attack with my arm and then tk the DC into the ground. A crater is left in its wake. 15 DCs come at me and start attacking. I jump into their head using scan and find out where the controller is. I TK all 15 of them into their own unique craters. Seems like Julia isn't very adept at many controls. I doubt Jason trusted her much. I teleport quickly to another version of my house, it is darker here. She is shocked when she sees me (since I am vixen and not myself). I fly at her and she moves incredibly fast out of the way. Seems like an anime (bleach really). I remember when I first met vixen she was much faster than me, faster than sight, I can do that to, but it isn't my forte. It is vixen's though. Julia flash steps forward at me with an attack and I flash directly behind her. Kicking her into a crater. What is with me and craters in this dream. I put my hands together to pull out my sword. Nothing happens. Don't know if it is because I am vixen or if it is because I lacked the control at the time. Julia flashes out of the crater and we fight at dizzying speeds. I wake up. 




There was a lot more to this, wish I knew what started the fight, but I was like "It is so early and I just had a lucid, just write down the highlights!" So it took me a good 20 minutes to even remember this.


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I am trying to get the key from inside the crypt in the hills behind Arkham, kinda complicated for a normal lucid, but with how my WILDs have been lately, I should be good. I am listening to the audio book "through the gate of the silver key" to help me out. I am flying over the hills in my imagination, but then the dream actually starts and I look down and see a forest. Not the right place, I imagine the hills appearing in the distance, but then a beach appears followed by an ocean. I fly under the water thinking that the hills might have been covered by the ocean, but I just see a normal ocean floor. I get a little scared being down there. I fly out of the water and plan to see the hills after that, but I am distracted by the sound of something coming out of the water behind me. It is like a giant blue octopus with a sky blue body and dark blue under the arms, flying through the air like it would swim through water and gaining on me. I hold my hand up like I have a blade and make a fire energy whip thing. I slash at the octopus and it is sliced all the way through and is missing about a third of its body as it falls to the ocean. I turn around and fly under the water again. I can breathe under there, that is pretty fun. I make 5 more fire energy whip swords and have them rotating around me while I swim. I fly out of the water and there is no end of ocean in sight. I close my eyes and imagine the hills. They aren't appearing through my closed eyes, so I imagine them again and just open my eyes. haha. hills. I land on the ground and cannot find the two trees. I fly up again and look on the horizon, not there. I keep spinning and see nothing. I decide to try a behind the back summon from far away. _Oh yeah they were this way!_ I think and fly backwards. I turn around and land right at the trees. There is supposed to be a crypt in between them. There is a hobbit hole  :Picard face palm: . 

similar to this, but kind of randomized colors, red door, window painted blue so I can't see in, the wall is green
I decide that it must be built over it, but instead of going inside, I decide to dig out the house. I grab at the grass above the door and it starts pulling back easily. About 5 inches in, the wood ends and I can just see blackness behind. I guess I could have opened the door, but it could teleport me away or something. I tk the whole wood panel out and it is just black darkness. It doesn't look like it belongs. doesn't look dark, but more like the lack of anything existing there. I jump in. 
Instantly I am teleported to the void it seems, or maybe just sucked in. I look around, because I was kind of expecting it to be dark here anyways. This is still where I was planning on finding the key. Floating above me, the silver key seemed to shine its own light. The connection to deeper dreams and other dimensions, the silver key. I grab it, and at this time I start to feel my body a little more and can hear the book again, or maybe just understand it again. I notice that what is happening in the book is also happening around me, I had fallen asleep at a time where the protagonist was in the place I was trying to get to, and I had entered a long time after him. The timing actually doesn't make much sense when I think about it. But here is what I was hearing during the dream




> For this Shape was nothing less than that which all the world has feared since Lomar rose out of the sea and the Winged Ones came to earth to teach the Elder Lore to man. It was indeed the frightful Guide and Guardian of the Gate—’Umr at-Tawil, the ancient one, which the scribe rendereth the Prolonged of Life.
>      The Guide knew, as he knew all things, of Carter’s quest and coming, and that this seeker of dreams and secrets stood before him unafraid. There was no horror or malignity in what he radiated, and Carter wondered for a moment whether the mad Arab’s terrific blasphemous hints, and extracts from the Book of Thoth, might not have come from envy and a baffled wish to do what was now about to be done. Or perhaps the Guide reserved his horror and malignity for those who feared. As the radiations continued, Carter mentally interpreted them in the form of words.
>      “I am indeed that Most Ancient One,” said the Guide, “of whom you know. We have awaited you—the Ancient Ones and I. You are welcome, even though long delayed. You have the Key, and have unlocked the First Gate. Now the Ultimate Gate is ready for your trial. If you fear, you need not advance. You may still go back unharmed the way you came. But if you choose to advance . . .”



I could see The Guide, he was tall, but covered in shadows, so I couldn't discern his face. I didn't really want to proceed, I just wanted the key. I think I was trying to make it too much like the book, so when it became more like the book than I wanted, I stopped listening and decided to teleport out. I double checked that I had the key, but then I heard the book again. 





> We salute you, Most Ancient One, and you, Randolph Carter, whose daring has made you one of us.”
>      Carter saw now that one of the pedestals was vacant, and a gesture of the Most Ancient One told him it was reserved for him. He saw also another pedestal, taller than the rest, and at the centre of the oddly curved line (neither semicircle nor ellipse, parabola nor hyperbola) which they formed. This, he guessed, was the Guide’s own throne. Moving and rising in a manner hardly definable, Carter took his seat; and as he did so he saw that the Guide had likewise seated himself.



The pedestal I saw was made of shining gold, and had jewels encrusted in it, as it talked about the rest of the things, I only paid attention to my pedestal and floated towards it on accident and found myself seated. I didn't see any of the other pedestals that it was talking about until after, and there were two of the other ones looking at me, strange, grey wrinkly faces that didn't seem aged, but didn't seem young either. They didn't seem to hold any emotion either, just watching me. I needed to get the key out of here before I lose it to the book I haven't yet read or just drop it in this floating emptiness. I look down and I am not wearing a shirt, and my shorts have no pockets. Something to remember the key by. I look at the key and examine it. It is sharp. I stab it into my stomach and it gets stuck at the hilt. Barely any pressure, that won't be easy to remember. I stab myself again and again until there is pain and until I can fit the key all the way in my stomach. I can feel both my body and my dream body, so I go back to my waking body to make sure I don't lose my key. 






THAT WAS FUN! I feel like I have been making some good progress with my WILDing. Might actually make a thread about that soon. I was laying down to WILD and realized that I wanted to get that key. I jumped DV and posted that so I wouldn't have to do one of my other goals. haha. 

Might be back with more. Taking a nap. >_>

----------


## Elaineylane

10 pts- First WILD of the Night
5 pts- Subsequent WILDs 
2 pts- Chain a lucid
2 pts- wbtb
2 pts- interact w/ a dream character
10 pts- teleport

=31 pts & total (31+73=104 Total Contest so far)


3 Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country



Spellbee's Spooky comp night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Journal Entry_: 



I had trouble w/ my first 2 wbtb's & the dream recall so I won't count them.

D3 I was on this big slide & the first guy I ever had sex was w/ me. We were both back in time as young as we were then. Both way too young to be having sex but we did off & on for a few yrs in real life. Did RC but didn't need to because  I realize how absurd it is that we are both young & I know I'm married to Mike. It makes me lucid & I am having sex w/ this guy which I know is a dream so I just go w/ it. We had sex behind this green house which was the actual place I lost my virginity in real life so it was all youthful fun. We were trying to do it everywhere, just like back then. I then jump forward in time & I'm w/ Gail which is my ex-girlfriend. I'm so excited to see her. I'm telling her that I just came from the past. Then my alarm goes off for my wbtb. 
D4: She is still there in my WILD, now I'm chaining a WILD. But we start walking. It's all hard to describe. I'm still talking to her about jumping forward this time in time & how I came from the past. She starts to kiss me & I know it's a dream so I just go w/ it. We are making out & talking about how we have missed each other & our friendship. (We were best friends before we were girlfriends & lost our relationship in the end. It was really sad because she's battled cancer, yet she was a toxic relationship for me to be in IRL.) The scene starts to destabilize. So I jump back in time to where the guy is & we have more sex, breaking a fence in the process. When this happened, the dream tried to destabilize & I jumped forward in time to be w/ her again. I kept jumping back in forth in time & lost track of how many times I did it on purpose so I'll use the low end scale of 4 times for point purposes. Eventually my alarm went off again for another wbtb w/ no success.

Important note: I have an ethical dilemma w/ sex in dreams because I'm always lucid in such scenario because I immediately remember that I'm married. I talk to my husband about my dreams & he doesn't read my journals as an act of privacy. But, today I lied & feel like shit. I told him it wasn't lucid  because he knows how real they feel & didn't want to hurt his feelings. I think I did the right thing because I had already blurted out the time jumping, the first guy thing & her & he immediately asked me if I was lucid. Hence I said no. I had a sense he was gonna freak out if I told him I kept jumping back & forth for sex while lucid. Oh the dilemma.


3 Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

Week 1 task for Team Vampires
Fully transform into your team's creature (Vampire)

----------


## DeDromer

Night 4

Half dream.
Failed wake back to bad.
Hitmen! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Night total: 2,5
Comp total: 73,5

----------


## oneironautics

night 5 
2 non ld 2 points 

total comp points 49

----------


## FryingMan

Night #4
7 non-lucids: 7
WBTB: 2

night total: 9

Night #5:

3 non-lucids: 3
1 frag: 0.5
night total: 3.5

competition total: 18 + 9 + 3.5 = 30.5

----------


## DreamSwimmer

Night 4

4 non-lucids: 4
WB2B: 2
First WILD of the night: 10
Reality Check: 1
Fly: 5
Gain Invulnerability: 5
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object: 10
Interact with Dream character: 2

Dream journal

night total: 39

Competition Total: 65

----------


## Elaol

2 dreams-2 points
*
Total: 35.5*

----------


## Sozu

*+2 dreams* last night

----------


## Saizaphod

Huh, I thought we were on day 6 or 7 already  :Uhm: 

*Night 4*
*2 Dreams*: 2 Points
*2 Fragments*: 1 Point
*WBTB*: 2 Points
*+6 DJ Comments*: 2 Points

*Competition Total: 29 + 7 = 36 Points*

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 5*

Remember 3 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points
Remember 4 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points


*Night Total - 7 points
Competition Total - 136,5 points*

no lucidity at all... i even had one dream where gravity stopped and i got lifted up in the air with a friend, we saw wingsuit-guys and a lot of people on the ocean with boats and stuff. we landed on one but nothing suspicious about it right?!
and recall was only with some effort... but whatever new night new luck

----------


## StaySharp

> 1 full dream and 2 fragments. Makes 2,5 points so far.



I posted this in the wrong thread. Yay for me being super out of it, tired and just generally annoyed by my current workload.

Anyway, here are some better news: 1 Fragment and 1 DILD, makes 10,5 points for today and 13 in total.
Waking up in my old home and immediately noticing that something's not right - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Saizaphod

> Huh, I thought we were on day 6 or 7 already 
> *Night 4*







> *Night 6*



Lol. Either you tried to mess with my mind or you're time traveling  ::lol::

----------


## Gusto

Nights 4 & 5 = 10 points
DJ entry : SSC2016 - Nights 4 and 5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Total = 20 points

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 5*
3 non-lucids - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 5 points
Competition Total: 46 points*

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Lol. Either you tried to mess with my mind or you're time traveling



Hehe actually it is day 5 for me xD but because of your post I "accidently" wrote day 6 :-) and yes time travel ofcorse  :;-):

----------


## obfusc8

Early start, then late night. Not much sleep. 

night 4
3nd - 3
wbtb - 2

night total - 5
sub total - 147.5

night 5
1nd - 1
wbtb - 2

night total - 3
sub total - 150.5

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

competition total-130 points

----------


## Cookino

*Night 5:*
1 Non-lucid dream:1 point
DILDs: 10 Points
Mass telekinesis:10 points
WBTB: 2 points
Chaining: 2 points
*Night total:* 25 points
*Competition total:*75

This was a weird night, with some foggy memories, but was also pretty interesting.

*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 




I was in some kind of ancient ruins in the middle of a jungle with a group of people. Suddenly, we knew there was some kind of monster protecting those ruins and it was chasing us. I remember the monster having some gold details, being bulky and made of stone with some ivy on it and maybe some aztec motifs on it. Someone mentioned I knew how to avoid this monster because of a Scooby Doo game I played (I actually played one in waking life once where you visit a museum and have to avoid a monster) so they were relying on me to safely avoid the monster. We ran around for a bit in the ruins and I remember hiding somewhere. I suddenly got lucid and decided I wanted to change the scenario, but the dream quickly began to fade away. I felt myself waking up so I decided to close my eyes and chain another LD. I felt my physical body and could see a faint image of the dream. It was like I was in a half-awake state. I them entered another dream while I could still see the previous dream. Eventually the old dream faded away and I had fully entered the new dream.

In this dream I was still lucid and in some kind of library. I messed around with some books using telekinesis (by holding out my hand and imagining the books moving around). I remembered that there was a "mass telekinesis" advanced task for the competition, so I started to gather a bunch of books together with TK. I got quite a few of them together (around 10 or so) hovering in front of me. However the dream didn't last very long as it started to fade away and I suddenly lost my vision. I could still move around and feel the dream, so I was trying to think of something to bring my vision back. I opened up my eye a little, but I think I opened my real eye so I closed it again. Eventually I opened my eyes for real and woke up.




Yep... it was pretty weird. Especially the part where I saw two dreams at the same time. The level of lucidty also was kinda low, which may be why I almost couldn't remember the telekinesis part.  Oh, I also had a non-lucid where I was playing (and reviewing, I think) a Paper Mario game on the 3DS, it was on a beach stage where I met King Daphnes from The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker and he had some machine on his head that told us something about Star Fox. Then some scene with Falco and Fox played out. Falco had a brush on his hand and was talking about how Fox abandoned Star Fox. It looked like they were fighting, but it was revealed to be just a friendly conversation.

----------


## Sozu

+1 dream 
I'd a nap just minutes ago, so total today (19th Oct) is 3 dreams yet so far.

----------


## Nazrax

Night 5:
1 NLD + 1 fragment = 1.5 points
WBTB = 2 points
Night total: 3.5 points
Competition total: 30.5 points

DJ Entry

----------


## tblanco

night 5
wbtb 1 fragment 1 NLD

total 15.5

----------


## cooleymd

@Cookino you don't get both second DILD and chaining  just the chaining so would be 10 for first and then 2 for chain

I only count 1 dream per cycle or awakening so like once I had a DILD where I lost lucidity then gained it back then lost it again then gained it back and then DEILD back into new dream.  If it had been in this competition it would be tweleve points.  not like twenty-seven

@Saizaphod / RelaxAndDream

It is day also still day five for me in Kalifornia, but day six for others depending on time zone 
However, I don't seem to be able to get to sleep much I'll try for at least 3 more dreams  :smiley:  hopefully a lucid
only 5 dreams so far tho the last two had many scenes, and some good and stupid stuff in them
after my next lucid I'll change my count to "96SinceJoin+10" and be on my way to 100 lucids since join DreamViews

----------


## Zoob

Recalled 3 fragments - 1p.

----------


## Snehk

Still some non-lucid bits. I think I'll need to get a good motivation kick to finally get lucid during this competition (really helped with two last lucids before the comp).

*Fifth Night

Two non lucid fragments: 1 point
Two non lucid dreams: 2 points
WBTB attempt: 2 points

Night total: 5 points
Competition total: 19.5*

----------


## spellbee2

I had a rough day yesterday, so rest was my top priority. Thus, I didn't do a WBTB and (surprisingly) didn't recall any dreams. Sooo...

Night 6 Total - 0 pts
Competition Total - 91 pts


I need to clarify "Lucid Chain", because some people are still scoring it wrong.

A lucid chain *is*:
- Being in a lucid dream, waking up for a brief amount of time, and then falling immediately back asleep into the same/another lucid.
- Performing a DEILD after waking up from an already-existing lucid

Here's a perfect example of a lucid chain, from Cookino's dream entry above:




> I suddenly got lucid and decided I wanted to change the scenario, but the dream quickly began to fade away. I felt myself waking up so I decided to close my eyes and chain another LD. I felt my physical body and could see a faint image of the dream. It was like I was in a half-awake state. I them entered another dream while I could still see the previous dream. Eventually the old dream faded away and I had fully entered the new dream.



A lucid chain *is not*:
- Having 2 lucid dreams in the same night/in a row (count those as two separate lucids - the "lucid chain" is not a bonus)
- Performing a DEILD after waking up from a non-lucid dream (per the rules, that counts as a WILD)
- Two separate dreams having the same content (that's just two separate dreams, so count it as such)

Also, the points for DILD/WILD and the points for Lucid Chain are mutually exclusive - *you don't get points for DILD/WILD and lucid chain for a single DEILD*. A lucid chain is worth less than those for a reason - the transition is easier than a full WILD, and you don't have to rely on your faulty dream logic like in a DILD.

The "Lucid Chain" category name was something that was grandfathered in from when Sensei was running the competition, and I imagine the name was used as a general "blanket category" to cover DEILD/FILD/EILD/etc. - basically any method where you wake up for a short amount of time and maintain awareness as you quickly drift back to sleep. But if it clarifies exactly what it means, I'll just change the name to something involving DEILD.

Also, I'm heading out of town tomorrow through Sunday, so scoresheet updates might be delayed while I'm traveling.

----------


## Cookino

Ah thanks cooley and spellbee for clarifying that, so chaining doesn't really count for "subsequent DILDs", actually makes more sense now that I think about it. I edited the post to fix the points.

Edit: Just noticed I had given myself like 235 for the competition total O.o no idea where I got that from, sorry guys!

----------


## Lichi

Night 5

1 non lucid dream (2 fragments that count as one dream).

*Night total*: 1 point.

Competition total: 11 1/2 points.

----------


## ExothermReacton

And I present you another pack of 3 non-lucids and a WBTB (got to go for the "Terrible room-mate award after all). Three seems to be a magic number for my dream recall. 0_o

3 non-lucids: 3 points

WBTB: 2 points

Night total: 5 points

Comp total: 27 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 5
18th-19th 8:00pm to 4:00pm

+2 WBTB
+.5 Fragment (11:00a)
+8 Non-Lucid Dreams

10:10p employee spouse / stalk
11:50p spouse attack / vengeance
2:20a application forms / old school
4:20a bedroom / guests mess / dr quarters / meat choking / water / sleazy guy
5:55a flat tire / home / detour / pipe dump / log porch jumping
12:10p incognito / reported / hide
1:10p console / icons / dream monitor
3:50 bed / mansion / bird cage move / switch / sprinkler / carpet flood

Night Total 10.5 Points

Competition Total 68.5 points

Dumbest Moment: pipe stuff is on me and as I try to remove it I am practically turning black
Stupidest Miss: at end of last dream (dream sign) police vehicle drives up sees flood then back away and drives off (no RC)

----------


## AndresLD

1 Dream, 1 Fragment
*Competition Total 155 points*

After tomorrow I promise to score some good points for my fellow werewolves  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Elaineylane

1 1/2 pts- non-lucid 
2 pts- wbtb
= 3 1/2 pts + 102= 105 1/2 (should be 2 pts more but the mods said no but not sure why so I'd like to know the reason for this plz.)

3 Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

Week 1 task for Team Vampires
Fully transform into your team's creature (Vampire)
Spellbee's Spooky comp night 5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Elainey's Journal Entry_: 



D1: Went out to eat w/ Ellen Degeneres & Portia & later went to a bar. Nothing exciting.
wbtb
D2: Mike & I were spending the evening back at Ellen's place & they wanted to watch football & Mike wasn't excited about this. Their dogs, cats & weird other animal were there. They looked like some science experiment went a wry. I had to find the remote in the cushions & ended up finding a bunch of old dry dog shit & some other old food & crumbs so I had to go wash my hands. It also smelled which made me choke on the smell & grossness but we all just laughed it off. Mike wants to leave cuz he's bored to death & it's turning into more of a pajama party for girls. Us girls were laying on this great big couch & grand ottoman which makes it into what looks like a big bed. As we are leaving we have to go down a bunch of steps & there is a lot of foliage, a guy who looks like an alcoholic homeless person asks Mike if he is here to mow the lawn. I'm having to pull Mike along because he is pissed off at the guy. Next a bunch of trash whore like women are throwing stuff at us from the balconies of the apartment complex that we are at. I get up the woman's face & push her & threaten to kick her ass because she is assaulting us. I go back up to Ellen's apartment & now there are more of these trashy ppl who are suddenly there hanging out w/ her & Portia. My alarm went off & I get woke up.
wbtb
D3: I was w/ s guys & 1 woman. We are coming up the steps & into an apartment. The guy who goes in first is the brother of the other guy. Suddenly there is a sound & the guy who went in first & had gone into a closet. His brother says "He went out the back of the closet!" And we are like "what?" And he says I know he did cuz I heard him run into my guitar. Then the dream changes & they guy now w/ us is out w/ his pet shark out in a cove. All of this dream was so bizarre & made no sense to me so I just can't explain it.

----------


## spellbee2

> 1 1/2 pts- non-lucid 
> 2 pts- wbtb
> = 3 1/2 pts + 102= 105 1/2 (should be 2 pts more but the mods said no but not sure why so I'd like to know the reason for this plz.)



From your DJ last night:





> 10 pts- First WILD of the Night
> 5 pts- Subsequent WILDs 
> 2 pts- Chain a lucid
> 2 pts- wbtb
> 2 pts- interact w/ a dream character
> 10 pts- teleport
> 
> =31 pts & total (31+73=104 Total Contest so far)
> 
> ...



The key is that you get up for a WBTB, which instantly makes it not a chain. As described (in quite arduous detail, I might add) in this post, a Lucid Chain (for points purposes) is waking up for a few seconds before falling back into a lucid (see "DEILD method"). On the other hand, WBTB by definition means that you get up for several minutes before lying back down and falling back asleep (see "WBTB method"). Thus, you can not do a WBTB and a DEILD (lucid chain) at the same time. So since you had a WILD after the WBTB, that counts as a "subsequent WILD" and not a "lucid chain", giving you a nightly total of 29 points.

The only way you could've DEILDed the way you described it is if you had an auto-shut-off alarm that turns itself off after a few seconds, needing no interaction from you as you quickly slip back into the dream. But like I said in the other post, points for subsequent WILDs and lucid chains are mutually exclusive. Let me reiterate - *points for lucids and lucid chains are mutually exclusive*. The "lucid chain" category is not a bonus 2 points for having two lucids in a row - it's its own action that has its own category of points. So even if you had DEILDed with an auto-alarm, you would've gotten 2 for the chain, but not the 5 for the 2nd WILD, giving you 26 points instead. So honestly, not counting it as a chain and scoring it as 29 points is giving you the benefit of the doubt.

If anyone has any further questions about the difference between chain and non-chain, PM me. No sense in cluttering up this thread any more when it's already been spelled out in full detail twice.

On a side note, I'm not leading this comp because of my position, I'm leading it as a forum member that wants to give people the extra motivation they need to get serious about lucid dreaming. So please, leave "the mods" out of this.

----------


## OneUp

*Nights #4 and #5*

DILD: 10 points
1 NLD: 1 point

Competition Total: *31 points*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/oneu...k-class-78089/

Currently getting my recall back up to par consistently

----------


## DeDromer

Night 5
One dream, I've failed wbtb.
Total 3.
Competition total: 76,5

----------


## DreamSwimmer

1 Non lucid-1
WBTB-2

Have an interview today, so focused on rest.

----------


## PercyLucid

Damn! I missed this.... oh well  :tongue2:  No tournament for me this one time hehe.

----------


## oneironautics

night six

dream frag point  1/2 
 wbtb point   2 
dj comments 3, point 1
3 1/2 +49=

TOTAL 52 1/2

----------


## Saizaphod

Brief lucidity  :smiley: 

*Night 5*:tropicalboxer:
*2 Dreams*: 2 Points
*1 Fragment*: 0,5 Points
*WBTB(success)*: 2 Points
*DILD*: 10 Points
*RC*: 1 Point
*Interact with a DC*: 2 Points
*Time Control*: 10 Points

*Night Total*: 27.5 Points
*Competition Total: 36 + 27.5 = 63.5 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I realize I'm dreaming in a cinema lobby and gain lucidity. I know I'm dreaming, but I need to confirm it with a nose pinch reality check. The reality check fails, twice.

~ After a while I become lucid again when I'm standing on a small hill in the middle of a forest. As soon as I become lucid, a 25-meter wide, black alien object arrives to the hill on which I'm standing on. I instantly know what is happening, my subconscious desires for dream battles are taking the best of me again. No I'm not ready! Ah! The wide black object hovers above the ground, then raises up in to the air and shifts into a big robot warrior. It kinda has a Xbox 360 look to it. I look away and freeze time to gather myself together. I fail and just take off running against the enemy. This makes me fall to semi lucidity, costing me around *35 Points* for the dream control I performed during the brief fight.   

~ Lucid again. I'm on a dimly lit hallway with many rooms with glass walls. On the many rooms there's different kind of activities going on, like a gym class and a shower too I guess for an example. I start looking for some "action", but I get too picky and miss a lot of good opportunities. I prepare to enter a room with a lot of good looking people inside with telling myself : " I'm dreaming, they're not real ( relax )" I lose lucidity and not much happens and I continue searching. I regain lucidity soon and I get myself a partner, but there's no place for us to hang out privately. Not much happens after all, but at the end some "dream police" kinda authorities come in to the building to arrest me for "Rich Sanchez" - type of crimes against the dream world. I escape of course.

----------


## Zoob

Occasional WBTB attempt - 2p.
1 dream recalled - 1p.

----------


## obfusc8

night 6
fragment - 0.5
wbtb - 2
1st dild - 10
rc -1
summon dc - 5
interact with dc - 2
fully phase - 10
fly - 5
mass tk - 10
reverse gravity - 5
element manipulation (earth moving) - 10
new personal goal (fully transform into toy soldier) - 15

night total - 75.5
sub total - 226

Ten-Hut!

EDIT: Some additional goals -

Old
Reconnect with M

New 
Visit Westworld
Create a supernova

----------


## Elaol

4 non-lucids-4 points
First DIlD of the night-10 points
WBTB-2 points
Stabilization-1 point
Fly-5 points
Teleport-10 points

*Total today: 32
Total competition: 67.5*

----------


## FryingMan

Night #6

Well poo, seem to be entering a recall waning phase, right in time for the competition.  Will need to work on bringing my A game for the second week.   And my recent LD frequency boost seems to have vanished entirely.    Waking life concerns dominate, alas.    First half of the night (@ 5 hrs) vanished entirely, leaving only an impression, couldn't even get a fragment out of it.  Decided not to keep trying in favor of falling asleep.   Took some Huperzine-A but it just kept me awake.  Got up for WBTB, watched some "Halt and Catch Fire".    Went BTS and slept approx 4 more hours, overall awareness quite low (common for late morning BTS).

3 frags: 1.5
2 non-lucids: 2
WBTB: 2

night total: 5.5

competition total: 30.5 + 5.5 = 36

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 6*

Remember 4 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 4 points
Remember 7 Non-Lucid Fragments - 3,5 points
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points 
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Super Strength - 5 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Complete second chosen task - 10 points
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points
Complete third chosen task - 15 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Teleport - 10 points


Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Super Strength - 5 points
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points

6 DJ comments - 2 points


*Night Total - 127,5 points
Competition Total - 264 points*

DJ Entry

----------


## Snehk

*Sixth night*

Recalled a non lucid dream: 1 point
Recalled one non lucid fragment: 0.5 of point
WBTB attempt: 2 points

*Night total: 3.5 points
Competition total: 23 points*

[20-10-2016: School outbreak, driving fragment] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

competition total-134 points

----------


## Sozu

*+1 WBTB attempt*
*+2 fragments*
for last night (20th October)

----------


## Cookino

*Night 6:*
Non-lucid dream: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points

Total: 3 points
*
Competition total:* 76

----------


## ExothermReacton

Had another lucid this night that actually allowed me to do something.

2 non-lucids: 2 points

WBTB: 2 points

DILD: 10 points

Unspecified dream control (super jumps): 5 points

Night 5 total: 19 points

Competition total: 46 points

----------


## Lichi

Night 6

2 full nonlucid dreams: 2 point

A short WTBT (in my case only counts if it is more than 20 minutes. This was of 5 minutes.): 0 points

First WILD of the night (and ever). 10 points.

*Total night 12 points.* 

DJ Entry.

Not completely sure if it was a WILD, because i don't have any experience to compare to past experiences. But i know i tried before falling asleep and just went straight to the dream without feeling any HI, vibrations, sounds, sleep paralysis, etc. As soon as the dream formed and i was standing there i knew it was a dream, but my awareness wasn't very clear because the dream was still forming and i wasn't sure if it would be stable or collapse at any moment. So i started walking and lost lucidity few moments after, but the dream continued. It could have been a DILD, but im more convinced that it was a WILD.

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 6*
2 non-lucids - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 50 points*

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Fall Comp Nights 5-6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 5:

NLD x2=2

Night 6:

Frag x1= .5
NLD x1= 1
DILD x1 =10
Fly x1 =5
Element Manipulation x1 =10
Use electronic device x1 =5

----------


## AndresLD

WBTB: 2 points
2 Dreams: 2 points
*Competition Total: 159 points*

Done midterms!! I also get to sleep in tomorrow sooo expectations are high!

----------


## cooleymd

Day 6
19th-20th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams

11:30p military
1:00a packing / road trip
2:20 house guest / arthritis / floor cleaning
3:45 vent / boiler / graham crackers / robot spots us / kid place / raging sky / asteroid / blast front / alien ships

Night Total 6 Points

Competition Total 74.5 points

Best Non-Lucid Moment: the raging sky which I think was modeled on the V episode red sky
Scariest Moment: alien ships which while shooting at each other were also shooting at anyone on the ground, I managed to crawl under a vehicle just before waking
Dumbest Moment: when the robot which looked a lot like an arcade machine spotted us it just flashed a message and then became an inactive arcade machine like thing
Stupidest Lucid Miss: not noticing dead relative

----------


## StaySharp

3 full dreams and 3 fragments, makes for a total of 17,5 so far.

----------


## oneironautics

night 7 i think ? 

2 frags   1 points 
1 fnld     1 point

2+52 1/2
TOTAL 54 1/2

----------


## DreamSwimmer

5 non lucid dreams- 5
WB2B- 2

Total 7.

Was stressed and tired after interview so didn't feel like lucid dreaming. I have failed the werewolves. But I will try my best tomorrow.

----------


## Sensei

Blarg... Didn't post yesterday. 
4 dreams = 4 points 
Wbtb = 2 points
Today 
3 dreams = 3 points
Wbtb = 2 points

All the points = 353 + 11 = 364 points

New three step
Adv summoning
Adv unsummoning
Full transformation

----------


## Yukita

I haven't had any lucid dreams or dreams lately after the art teacher dream... I hope to have one soon though!

----------


## KingCobra

Hate week days. Not much recall. Glad the weekend is here now.

*Competition Night 7*
1 non-lucid - 1 point
*
Night Total: 1 point
Competition Total: 51 points
*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 6*
*2 Dreams*: 2 Points
*2 Fragments*: 1 Point
*
Competition Total: 63.5 + 3 = 66.5 Points*

----------


## Sozu

Night 7
*+1 dream
+1 fragment*

----------


## Snehk

*Seventh night*

Recalled two non lucid fragments: 1 point
WBTB attempt: 2 points

*Competition total: 26]*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sneh...ents%5D-78109/

----------


## FryingMan

night #7

I spent the night doing this (WILD approach):
I noticed the (attempt to) transition to autonomous breathing but didn't get much beyond that.   Pretty tired today.

5 non-lucid dreams: 5
1 fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 2

night total: 7.5

competition total: 36 + 7.5 = 43.5

----------


## Zoob

I couldn't remember anything from my slumber today, but only ethemeral moments, as if seen from the deep of a muddy lake...

----------


## Elaol

6 dreams-6 points
1 fragment-0.5 points
WBTB-2 points

*total today: 8.5
total competition: 76*

----------


## tblanco

night 7. no dreams remembered. no wbtb
total 15

----------


## dolphin

7 NLDs-7 points

Spellbee Comp Night 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
flying-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
advanced summoning-10 points
3rd of 3 step-15 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-59 points
competition total-193 points

New 3 step tasks:
phase through big solid object
advanced summoning
full transformation

----------


## Cookino

*Night 7:*
WBTB: 2 points
*
Competition total:* 78 points.

Got lazy during the wbtb and didn't record my dreams, so I forgot all of them...

----------


## AndresLD

Successful night for me! As promised  :smiley: . Didn't get to do my goal (which I hadn't even written as a new goal anyways, so that's alright), but it did include a pretty epic battle nevertheless.

WBTB: 2 points
2 Dreams: 2 points

*Dream: Werewolf vs Orc*
First WILD of the Night (DEILD): 10 points
Chain a Lucid Dream x 1: 2 points
RC/Stabilization: 1 point
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Ask for Advice: 5 points
Super Strength: 5 points
Super Speed: 5 points
Fully Phase through bid solid object (eyes open): 10 points
Advanced Flying: 10 points
Week 1 Challenge (Intermediate): 20 points (I assume I get points for this one, regardless of not achieving the shape I wanted, I still transformed into a Werewolf)
Points for the night: 74 points

*Competition Total: 233 points*

*Updated Personal Goals:*
- Meet the Z fighters (new)
- Train with Goku (new)
- Transform into Fierce Deity (old)
- Pull out my double helix sword (old)
- Talk to the Kokiri (new)
- Go inside the Deku Tree (new)
- Beat Gohma (new)
- Visit an old nightmare of mine (new)
- Change the outcome (new)
- Go flying with either of my dogs (new)
- Witness the birth of the Universe (new)
- Fight Vampires/Defeat their leader (new)

----------


## Nazrax

Night 6 (Journal):
3 NLDs: 3 points
3 fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 6.5 points

Night 7 (Journal):
This is the first time I've ever used galantamine. I didn't get any lucids from it, but I guess it's why I remembered so many dreams, and possibly why they were shorter than usual?

11 NLDs: 11 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 13 points

Competition total: 50 points

----------


## ExothermReacton

Only a good bunch of non-lucids today.

4 non-lucids: 4 points

WBTB: 2 points

Night 6 total: 6 points

Competition total: 52 points

----------


## Lichi

Night 7

2 full non lucids: 2 points.

WBTB (failure): 2 points.

*Night total*: 4 points.

DJ Entry

----------


## spellbee2

Night 6

2 NLDs - 2 (not bad for 3 hours of sleep before driving 12 hours)

Night 7

1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Competition Total - 96 pts

Been sucking because of my trip. This is why I voted to start the comp next week, but nooooo, just had to get on it right away, didn't we.  :Cheeky:  Also forgot my B6 at home, so that doesn't help either...

Anyway, taking the night to bring the scoresheet up to date and getting things ready for week 2.

----------


## Ginsan

I remembered a dream today, I have 41.5 points now.

----------


## Zoob

WBTB - 2 p.
2 DILD - 15 p.

This morning I had at least two lucids. But they're not interesting, being in common everyday surroundings, and I didn't get to do anything meaningful, peculiar, or even pleasurable. There might've been few more, but I don't remember much of them and they lasted moments. The two were more aware than those I had years ago, for I didn't hit the ground running, jumping outta window and indulging in other primeval activities, but stopped and tried to stabilize the environment. Didn't had much excitement to them, more like awareness as "yeah I'm dreaming, now I have to stay here.". I only could walk the place a minute or less before I blacked out. While the surroundings were as common, they were quite different. I did hand check in first, and nose check in second, but the thing that awoke me was my relatives' attitude which was improbably kind, gentle and also plain weird.

----------


## Elaol

3 dreams-3 points
1 fragment-0.5 points

*Total today:3.5
Total competition: 79.5*

And to edit my Three-Step Tasks and Personal goals  (because only now I see that spellbee2 has given some corrections, sorry):

*Three-step task*

1. Eat/Drink Something
2. Basic summoning
3. Fly

*Personal goals*
1. Talk to animals
2. Find my dream guide
3. Have LD sex
4. Control elements (fire)
5. Open a Gateway using Saidin (Wheel of time series)
6. Summon a dragon using Dragonlord voice (Merlin series)
7. Fly with Toothless (How to train your dragon)
8. Discover the source of my anxiety
9. Talk with my deceased father
10. Grow wings
11. Use voice-commands for dream control

----------


## Sensei

9 dreams = 9 points
5 wbtbs = 2 points

Total = 364 + 11 = 375 points

Can't believe I didn't get lucid. I got confused in 5 different things, but dreams didn't come to mind. Pretty rare for me to have more than 5 dreams without a lucid. haha should be fun night tonight though!!!

----------


## obfusc8

night 7
8 fragments - 4
wbtb - 2

night total - 6
sub total -232

night 8 
2nd - 2
wbtb - 2
1st wild - 10
rc - 1
phase through large solid object (door) - 10
interact with a dc - 2
eat (large gel capsule) - 5
advanced summoning (sword) - 10
element manipulation (fire) - 10
new personal goal (use Aard to knockdown) - 15
advanced flying - 10
mass telekinesis (knockdown 3 triceratops) - 10
full transformation (wolf) - 10
super speed - 10

night total - 107
sub total - 337

Vampire Hunter (yes, "Traitor", I know, fighting my own team. Also, turned into a wolf at one point. Hah.  ::-P:  )


EDIT: new 3 step
Teleport
Advanced unsummoning
Full transformation

----------


## Sozu

*Night 8:

+2 dreams
+1 WBTB attempt*

----------


## KingCobra

This is why I love weekends.

*Competition Night 8*
5 non-lucids - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
DILD - 10 points
Fully phase through a big solid object (wall) - 10 points
*
Night Total: 27 points
Competition Total: 78 points*

----------


## DreamSwimmer

4 non lucids- 4 points
WBTB- 2 points

Total- 6

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

competition total-195 points

----------


## AndresLD

WBTB: 2 points
2 Dreams: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
Night Total: 5 points

*Competition total: 238 points*

Week 2 Three Step Goals:
- Advanced Flying
- Element Manipulation
- Mass Telekinesis

----------


## Occipitalred

Hello competitors,

Here is my summary for until now:
Non lucid dreams: 16 = 16 pts
Lucid dreams: 3 = 25 pts

1st lucid:
Use an Electronic Device (mechanism levers and such) = 5 pts 

2nd lucid:
Fly = 5 pts
Advanced Summoning (I am not sure if it counts here. It was a 2D picture that I copied and pasted on top a person, but it was in my direct view. Well, I did simultaneously banish the human size person so it must count for something... Actually, wow. It was DreamSwimmer that I summoned! lol. Well, I didn't even know DreamSwimmer then, too bad) = 10 pts

3rd lucid:
Interact with dream character (I didn't talk but I exchanged objects and even gave one character his new face) = 2 pts

Total = 63 pts. 

Okay, now, I want to go read some of your journals, that's what makes this fun. And if anyone is interested in reading my dreams, I suggest today's entry. 8th Day of Spellbee's Spooky Competition - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views. Personally, I find it more interesting than all of my entries last competition combined.  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

*Wooo! 4 Years of LDing!* Didn't get to celebrate with one though.  ::D: 

*Night 7*
*3 Dreams*: 3 Points
*1 Fragment*: 0,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*
Competition Total: 66.5 + 5,5 = 72 Points*

*Vampires rule!*  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

> *Wooo! 4 Years of LDing!* Didn't get to celebrate with one though. 
> 
> *Night 7*
> *3 Dreams*: 3 Points
> *1 Fragment*: 0,5 Points
> *WBTB:* 2 Points
> *
> Competition Total: 66.5 + 5,5 = 72 Points*
> 
> *Vampires rule!*



Haha congrats! I had my 7th year anniversary end of September, and 7th year since my first planned Lucid Dream on October 4th (Celebrated with a short lucid  :tongue2: ). However, I did have a "break" from June-ish 2011 to June 2016 haha.
*
P.s. Werewolves Rule More!*  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Well FINALLY some LDs.    Mediocre points because they ended before I really got going, but hey, it's a start, if a late one.   At least I caught a dream sign, and remembered the comp.

night #8

DJ Entry

5 non-lucid dreams: 5
2 fragments: 1
WBTB: 2

First DILD of the night: 10
RC / stabilize: 1

Second DILD of the night: 5
RC: 1

night total: 25

competition total: 43.5 + 25 = 68.5

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt non lucid
2 pts wbtb
= 3            3 + 105= 108 for total contest

3 Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

Week 2 task Intermediate:
Put on a halloween costume and gain the powers/abilities of the costume.
Spellbee's Spooky comp night 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



*Spoiler* for _Journal entry_: 



I was working in this pet store. It was really odd. There was one huge tank in particular that was like a big globe w/ a see through bottom & was way up in the air. I was almost under it but to the side. I saw a shark in it & shot at it which shattered the tank. Everyone was mad at me & we were all scrambling to save the fish & other creatures in the tank. I found these 3 kittens that were the size of a new born kitten & they were gasping for air & soaked. I didn't know how to help them. I was so confused because I couldn't tell if they were like some sort of "catfish" & were gasping because of not being in water or if they were essentially almost drowned some how. 

Did wbtb but don't remember the last dream because I couldn't hold onto it due to a disruption in the house.

----------


## MadMonkey

The scores are so close so far!!! Keep up the great work everyone.  ::D:

----------


## AndresLD

> The scores are so close so far!!! Keep up the great work everyone.



Finally decided to come back  :tongue2: ! I was hoping to compete against you in this one too, but I guess it'll be next time  :wink2:

----------


## cooleymd

Day 7  (day 8 below)
20th-21st 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams

11:50p mountain trail / emergency coding
12:30a bandit / rendezvou / false awakening / dogs and men / house / offer of child adoption

Night Total 4 Points

Competition Total 78.5 points


Day 8
21st-22nd 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+8 Non-Lucid Dreams

11:00p administrative control
12:30a ticket / trial / school acquaintance
1:40a outside then glass doors / vast wealth collection of everything / gun and guards / directions / motorcycle 
3:10a oil and flame / dreamscape painting / teams / conflict / condemned prisoner / test for fate
4:30a highschool quad / L. Malfoy / talking smack / books and knives locker / bulldozer work gang / Hogwartz castle manor / Hermione / dispose of evidence
6:00a class meeting / argument / flies / rocket ignites / chase rocket / unexploded / save a baby / wrap rocket / slides and rope bridges other obstacles / grapevines and manzanita
7:10a virtual reality game / gather objects / score crystals / kill opponent / gather weapons / multiple opponents stab ineffective / cut ineffective / attempt break and crush neck
4:05p battle / news of ally victory / pins everywhere / Cmdr Adama / game called zakarat / mash potatoes / relative coming / discussion of timing

Night Total 10 Points

Competition Total 88.5 points

----------


## Snehk

Had a really long journey over the course of one day and I was awake for 25 hours. Nothing recalled for nights 8 and 9.

----------


## oneironautics

night 8 
4 dreams 4 points 
night 9
1, 1/2 dream 1/2 points 
wbtb        2 points
4+1, 1/2  + 2 = 7 ,1/2 + 52 1/2 = 60
 TOTAL COMP POINTS   60

----------


## Elaol

5 dreams-5 points
1 fragment-0.5 points
WBTB-2 points
First DILD of the night-10 points

*Total today: 17.5 points
Total competition: 97 points*

BTW I dreamed about werewolfs last night, did somebody visit me?

----------


## Ginsan

I remembered another dream today, woo!  :Oh noes:   So I now have 42.5 points! Steady and slow, the way to go!

----------


## DreamSwimmer

No new lucids 

6 non lucid dreams - 6 points
WB2B-2 points

Total 8 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 8*:tropicalboxer:
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB(success)*: 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points

*Competition Total:** 72 + 13,5 = 85,5 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid on a road and start walking with a beautiful girl. It's a sunny day and there's a beautiful orange meadow to our left. I go and get something from the other side of the road to her. The dream continues non-lucidly after a while.

----------


## Sensei

wooh, that was a close one
Dreams = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points
I went to bed at 4 AM (I really went to bed at 11AM, but ya know, fell asleep at 4). Then I did an hour long meditation this afternoon (been doing an hour meditation a day) aaaaaand

WILD = 10 points
stabilize = 1 point
element manipulation (ice) = 10 points
Flying = 5 points
Advanced summon = 10 points
Advanced unsummon = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points
time control = 10 points
super strength = 5 points
3 step 1 and 2 = 15 points
old personal goal (Zödra fighter = Jason) = 10 points
Total for night = 4 + 88 = 92


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 




Well I had written more, but the stupid thing didn't save and I hate the autosave function on this place. Should have written it in google drive first

After an hour of meditation, I hit my WILD.  I am in the void, but I am really close to a place behind me. I can feel my hands rubbing together. I walk next to a fountain. I turn it to ice. I jump on it and it breaks. I fall through and am flying above where I was just at, just like I was in my visualizations. I fly down to the fountain again and pull out my sword. It isn't my sword. I toss it on the ground. I put my hands together and magic circles appear, as I pull my white katana out. Been wanting to try that. I put the tip on my hand and slide it back in, it disappears into its magic sheath in the suspended dimension on my hand. I do this five times just to get the feel and get the idea saved in my head. Then I put it away and want Jason, he should be able to help me. I feel him behind me. I turn around and he isn't looking at me. 
"Take me there"
He seems mad, maybe Zödra has gotten worse because of me or he thinks I have grown weak. Better show him I am not weak. I pause time as he walks away and grab his head. Then I slam it into the doorway and it bounces off. I reverse time and do it again. This time I pause and build up power. I release and throw him into the doorway again. It breaks and his head pauses there due to time still not being on. I turn it on and he jumps out of it and stares at me. He smiles and says
"This way." He steps into the house. 
"It is in this big estate?" I ask him, walking into an Elizabethan styled mansion.
"It is anywhere we are." He opens the door and it is the same room we were just in. Except there are a couple of differences, sofa is a bit newer, recliner replaced with a computer chair. I realize that it is like walking the shadow to Amber, all we have to do it going in one direction, entering the same room over and over and it will keep changing until it is the room I want to use my key in. After 5 times of walking into the same room and changing small things, a computer and all sorts of levers were on the wall, making it close to the control panel I need. 
My wife wakes me up... AH!!!




Total for comp = 92 + 375 = *467 points*

----------


## Yukita

Well, I couldn't post yesterday, because I had a long day in the amusement parkxD Anyways,
2nd LD of my life. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
subsequent WILD: 5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Realitycheck: 1 point
Trying to fly: failedxD
Summon my favorite character: failedxD
See you :smiley:

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 9*
2 Fragments - 1 point
8 non-lucids - 8 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 11 points
Competition Total: 89 points
*

----------


## ExothermReacton

Had a bunch of interesting non-lucids the last two nights.

Night 7+8:

8 non-lucids: 8 points

2 WBTB: 4 points:

Night 7+8 total: 12 points

Comp total: 65 points

----------


## Occipitalred

*9th Competition day.*

2 non-lucids: 2pts
1 DILD: 10pts
Fly: 5pts
Teleportation: 10pts
Total: 27pts

Competition total: 90pts

9th Day of Spellbee's Spooky Competition - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Good job everyone! The competition is close! ...but vampires naturally know a lot about sleep  :smiley:

----------


## AndresLD

> He seems mad, maybe Zödra has gotten worse because of me or he thinks I have grown weak. Better show him I am not weak. I pause time as he walks away and grab his head. Then I slam it into the doorway and it bounces off. I reverse time and do it again. This time I pause and build up power. I release and throw him into the doorway again. It breaks and his head pauses there due to time still not being on. I turn it on and he jumps out of it and stares at me. He smiles and says
> "This way."



 :Big laugh:  that's how you show someone you're not weak hahaha. I assume Jason is a friendly DC, I would hate/love to see how you show an evil/enemy DC that  you're not weak.

----------


## FryingMan

night #9

5 non-lucid dreams: 5

Really long non-lucid epic that took the place of a lot of smaller dreams, but I loved the continuity: DJ Entry: The Titanic crashes in Point, Nevada

Fell asleep doing late morning "empty mind" meditation and had 3 fairly-semi-lucid dreams.

night total: 5

competition total: 68.5 + 5 = 73.5

----------


## obfusc8

What we have here is failure to read task expiry dates...  :Cheeky: 

Night 9
3 nd - 3
Wbtb -2
1st dild - 10
Rc - 1
Fully phase - 10
Flying -5
Invisibility -5
Unspecified appearance change - not sure if that counts as a partial transformation?
Interact with dc -2

Night total 38
Sub total - 377

Haunted House

----------


## AndresLD

I went to bed really tired last night, and don't even remember turning off my WBTB alarm (which requires me to do a math problem). But my recall was alright, unfortunately no lucids.

4 Non-LDs: 4 points
*Competition Total: 242 points*

I do get to sleep in tomorrow, and Mondays for some reason seem to be a good day LD-wise for me, regardless of usually having a class at 8am. So, I hope I can bring some more points tomorrow  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

Spellbee Comp Night 9 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
fully phase through big solid object-10 points
first of 3 step tasks-5 points

night total-28 points
competition total-233 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

hey there,
the last days i had not much time to be at a computer but i had some lucids and atleast some points for Team Skeletons *yay*

Since it seems to be a new Week i have to post my new

*Three-Step Tasks*
1. Teleport 
2. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
3. Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing 

*Update Personal Goals*

*NEW* Enter a picture/TV
*NEW* Shrink/enlarge myself
*NEW* Play rock-paper-scissors with a DC
*NEW* Find my dream guide
*NEW* Transform part of my clothes while looking at them
*NEW* Change an apple into a banana without looking away
*NEW* Smoke a joint consciously in a lucid
*NEW* Make it rain
*NEW* Put your head into a wall to see what´s behind it 
*NEW* make a plant grow in front of my eyes
*NEW* use an object to fly 
*OLD* turn on some music

i will post some dreams tomorrow or the day after hopefully. 
have a nice second week!

----------


## Cookino

Didn't get any points for nights 8 and 9... didn't get much sleep, so I didn't remember any dreams and didn't do wbtb.

----------


## OneUp

*Nights #6,7,8, and 9*

Sorry I haven't posted in a while guys, been busy with life. Anyways

DILD: 10 points
WBTB: 2 points
Fly: 5 points

Competition Total: *48 points*

She Missed Me - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'm on the come up.

----------


## StaySharp

6 full dreams and 2 fragments for the past nights. 24,5 total.

----------


## tblanco

Sat night 1 nld
Total 17

----------


## cooleymd

Day 9
22nd-23rd 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:40a grad school / charity info / photographers / stuck in climbing blocks
2:30a balloon prank / cockatiels hutch / water spill / not braking car / DC head into wall / 911
4:10a drive quest / 400+ dollars / CD equipment / girl moving box / j-walk girl arrest / British highways / 180 car spin to 360 spin / team fan hat fight
5:30a girl from HS / cubes / inappropriate items work-school / broken glass / bell rings
7:10a king & queen / bad archery exhibition / equipment check / HS friend & work girl / public shower

Night Total 7 Points

Competition Total 95.5 points

Tonight the Best non lucid moment stupidest miss and dumbest moment all coincide.  in 4:10a dream I spin the car (awesome) but when going backwards it is still driving without being in reverse (dumbest) and who would miss this car out of control dream sign
(I suppose it could have been scary too but it wasn't even in a convertible with no roll bar, maybe because it’s a dream!)

Honorable mentions for stupidest misses: 12:40 climbing up levels of stone blocks that keep getting closer together until I'm stuck, 2:30 head smash hole in wall from car crash but barely any damage to DC, 5:30 carrying a broken glass of water that doesn't leak or fall apart, 7:10 just before final awakening mixed gender public showers with a glass wall onto like a mall hallway (really?) started out with cloths on but then took most off trying to keep them dry

Only one lucid so far on the first night, guess the good news is I can't get any worse  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

night 10 
2 full dreams 2 
2 fragments from difernt dreams 1 
wbtb  2 
=5
60+ 5 = 
total comp 65

----------


## Nebulus

Oh my days, at lucid at last.

MILD-LY annoying method of getting lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 non-lucid + fragment = 2.5pt
WBTB = 2pts (success!)
lucid 1 = 10pts
lucid 2 = 5pts
stabalise = 1pts
use remote control = 5pts
fly = 5pts
Advanced summoning infront of me = 10pts
teleport = 10pts
dream control unspecified (warping carpet and dcs) = 5pts
interaction with dc (sex?) = 2pts

= night total 57.5pts

----------


## FryingMan

night #10

9 nlds: 9
WBTB: 2

+ I'm better than the guy at throwing/wrapping tight chains around the playground swings
+ BeeGee's ballad musical, singing harmony, line 'em up, girl goes back inside
(WBTB @ 5hrs, up 3 hrs)
+ Enter store from street, trouble with the escalator
+ Inspecting the toy boat/game/puzzle, cat jumps out from under the pile of stuff in the other room, almost RC'd
+ Hey boss, I made that lightsaber you asked me to, here it is; awesome [semi-lucid] kiss
+ Cousin GL gives me a gift card for the tropical lounge with 200 free drinks on it, call wife, GL says to enjoy it with our grandkids
+ Behind the mall at the back fountain, daytime, on phone with wife, talking about front fountain
+ See the car teleport in, the criminal driver crashes it, the lion is trying to get him, I"m urging the lion on "Come on kitty, get him!"
+ in traffic, trying to get from left lane to right lane, super close to surrounding cars, convertible with young guys in it, trying to turn right, yielding, is it allowed? 
(11-12 hrs)

night total: 11

competition total: 73.5 + 11 = 84.5

----------


## DreamSwimmer

First WILD of the night - 10 points
Phase through wall-10 points
Teleport -10 points
Elemental summoning (fire)- 10 points

First DILD of the night - 10 points
Interaction with a dream character - 2 points
6 non lucid dreams- 6 points
WB2B- 2 points

Total: 60 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 7*

Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 points
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Use an Electronic Device - 5 points 
Unspecified Dream Control (jump/float down several floors//invulnerability?) - 5 points
Super Strength - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 

*Night Total - 41 points*
DJ Entry


*Night 8*

Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
Remember 3 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1,5 points
WBTB - 2 points

*Night Total - 5,5 points*


*Night 9*

Remember 4 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 4 points
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragments - 0,5 points
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Advanced Flying - 10 points
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points
Super Speed - 5 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Super Strength - 5 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points 

*Night Total - 79,5 points*
DJ Entry


*Night 10*
Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

*Night Total - 4 points*


*Competition Total - 394 points*

----------


## obfusc8

night 10
3nd - 3
3 fragments - 1.5
wbtb - 2
1st dild - 10

night total - 16.5
sub total - 393.5

Wasteland Karaoke

----------


## dolphin

3 nlds-3 points

competition total-236 points

----------


## AndresLD

Very short DILD, not what I expected, but better than nothing I guess.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



24.10.2016Short DILD ii (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the middle of a dream when I felt SP. I didn't quite wake up but I was having HIs within the dream. I saw people posting on DV about me being able to identify others' dreams as dreams but not mine. I plugged my nose and became lucid in my dream. I was still just seeing images. I managed to give myself a body. I was now back where the dream left off. A DC's dog went into a bathroom and locked itself up. The DC asked me for help. I tried opening the door, but had a FA. I didn't realize it was a FA and drifted into a non-lucid dream.




WBTB: 2 points
3 Non-LDs: 3 points
First DILD of the night: 10 points
RC: 1 point
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Night Total: 18 points

*Competition Total: 260* 

With that, 2016 has become my second most successful year LD-wise  :smiley: . Even though i've only been active for 4 months!

----------


## Cookino

Night 10:

Non-lucid fragment:0.5 point
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
Fly: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Stabilization: 1 point
Basic Summoning (not sure if it counts as advanced, since it was a huge hoarde of girls, but it was from out of my sight): 5 points

Night total: 25.5 points

*Spoiler* for _Lucid Dream_: 




There is a non-lucid part of the dream that I don't remember very well, but I know it's about me and my family trying to travel abroad to the US and we got on a fancy cruiser ship. I remember being at the deck area and suddenly becoming lucid. I started flying up a little and turned around. I saw the ocean and there was some kind of tower on the distance. I was going to fly towards it but was afraid of going to high and falling, so I went back to the ship.

The dream suddenly started becoming blurry and I started losing my sight. I closed my eyes accidentaly and tought I was going to wake up if I tried opening them, so I started to imagine myself walking around and touching stuff. I tried to imagine the ship I was on to bring my vision back. Eventually it came back and everything was back to normal.

After that, I decided to summon a bunch of girls, all flocking to me. I looked towards the stairs that were some distance behind me with that expectation and I started to hear them coming, then bam, a bunch of girls with white shirts were all flocking towards me, trying to grab me and stuff.

There was one weird detail about them, for some reason it looked like there was a tablet of pills under their shirts in the chest area. I tried to change it but decided I don't care and gave up (I think it went away after I stopped paying attention to it). After that, I started getting personal with some of the girls but woke up shortly after.





Also had a NLD fragment involving going to a mall that was distorted and weird, then seeing the "behind the scenes" of a movie production.

Well, to compesate for two nights of poor sleep and no dreams, I had a fun little lucid dream.

----------


## Lichi

*Night 8*

2 non lucid dreams:* 2 points*

DJ here
*
Night 9*

2 non lucid dreams:* 2 points*

DJ here

*Night 10
*
1 non lucid dream: *1 point.*

DJ here

----------


## Nazrax

Night 8 (journal):
1 NLD: 1 point
3 fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 4.5 points

Night 9 (journal):
3 NLDs: 3 points
3 fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
DC Interaction: 2 points
Total: 18.5 points

Night 10 (journal):
1 NLD: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 3 points

Competition total: 76 points

----------


## Elaol

4 dreams-4 points
WBTB-2 points

*Total today: 6 points
Total competition: 103 points*

----------


## AndresLD

Did I miss a night? I see a lot of people are on night 10, but it was night 9 on my count haha. Whoops

Edit: I counted night 7 twice

----------


## Zoob

3 dreams recalled - 3p.

Plenty of false awakenings and paralysis ensued. I knew this might be a dream because my body felt so inept, but i wasn't sure (of course it was).

----------


## FryingMan

> 3 dreams recalled - 3p.
> 
> Plenty of false awakenings and paralysis ensued. I knew this might be a dream because my body felt so inept, but i wasn't sure (of course it was).



Sounds like you got pretty close there!

----------


## Snehk

Another recall-less night. Kinda feel like lucid competitions aren't for me yet, I couldn't get lucid in previous and this one. There's still time til the end so I'll try.

*Competition total: 26 points - nothing changed since night 7*

----------


## spellbee2

Just letting everyone know I'm back from my trip, so I'll be updating the scoresheet tonight. If you were expecting a miraculous amount of points during my time away from work (like I was), I'm sorry to disappoint - only a handful of NLDs and 1 or 2 WBTBs.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Had problems with falling asleep last night for some reason. Messed things up a bit.

Night 9

2 non-lucids: 2 points

WBTB: 2 points

Night 9 total: 4 points

Competition total: 69 points

----------


## Nazrax

Scoring addendum:

In night 7, in the "Huge Wave" dream, I realized I was dreaming and instantly woke up. At the time, I didn't count it as a DILD, but I've since realized that I should have claimed it for 10 points.

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 10*
2 Fragments - 1 point
1 non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 93 points*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 9*
Nothing !  ::makeitstop::

----------


## spellbee2

Alright, scores are up to date. And dang, we are all surprisingly close, awesome job everyone.

Night 8
1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Night 9
2 NLDs - 2

Night 10
1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Competition Total - 104 pts

----------


## Sensei

previous night:
Dreams = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
RC = 2 points
total = 17 points
Last night
dreams = 11 points
WBTB = 2 points
total = 13 + 17 points = 30 points

Might take a nappy nap today, but who know. :/ Can't believe I had 11 dreams without a lucid!!!! haha, it was a fun night at least.


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I realize I am dreaming as I am rubbing my hands together, I stare at my hands and can feel them really well. A really vivid dream, I take one step and... False awakening... Didn't RC and don't feel like typing the rest of that.




Comp total = 467 + 30 = 497

----------


## cooleymd

Day 10
23rd-24th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+3 Non-Lucid Dreams

2:30a rigged
4:00a rebellion
4:40a altered notes / unauthorized access / meeting

Night Total 5 Points

Competition Total 100.5 points

Those parts of the night not filled with insomnia seemed filled with what I term sleep-think, as opposed to dreams, when I wake slowly I find myself in this state and it is difficult to recall back to the dream segments themselves, when I woke the final time I was sure I hadn't dreamed anything at all, then after about 5 minutes suddenly vivid scenes returned.  In the other two recalled dreams they seemed mighty hazy this side of the sleep-think.  Guess that is what I get for going to sleep near midnight with my alarm set for 5AM  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

To:
Team werewolf!  We got this!  I'm about to have a few bust out nights!  Whatever extra techs you can throw into the last few days or long meditation sessions,  do it now. We rise in the night. Good luck. Let's do this.  :smiley: 

To spellbee2
Hey,  what are your thoughts on extending the comp another week?  It has been really fun and I think that a lot of people would benefit with their LDs if you extended it. Just a thought.  :smiley:

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt non-lucid
2 pts wbtb
= 3 pts for the night so 3+ 108.5= 111.5 total contest thus far 

3 Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

Week 2 task Intermediate:
Put on a halloween costume and gain the powers/abilities of the costume.

Spellbee's Spooky comp night 10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 



D1 was unstable & my pen died when I went to write it down. I found one later that I used for dream 2.
WBTB
D2:I had a daughter but it wasn't my IRL daughter. I found her working in this dump of a bar & being taken advantage of by an old man. There was a lot of fighting going on & it was getting violent between me & the dirty old man. She was saying she was all grown up & he was over there looking at me from where she couldn't see him with a sly creepy look on his face. It was a dark nasty environment. WBTB alarm went off.

My allergies were really bad cuz I spent half of Sunday outside helping Mike trim back trees for winter. I fought a runny nose all night.

----------


## Elaineylane

> Oh my days, at lucid at last.
> 
> MILD-LY annoying method of getting lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 2 non-lucid + fragment = 2.5pt
> WBTB = 2pts (success!)
> lucid 1 = 10pts
> lucid 2 = 5pts
> stabalise = 1pts
> ...



So Awesome!!!!!

----------


## Elaol

2 dreams-2 points
WBTB-2 points
*
Total today:4
Total competition: 107*

----------


## oneironautics

To spellbee2
Hey, what are your thoughts on extending the comp another week? It has been really fun and I think that a lot of people would benefit with their LDs if you extended it. Just a thought. 
 In sweden we celebrate 'All Saints Eve' first week of November, people generally visit graveyards and light candles for ancestors,, 
Visit with ancestors week :-)

----------


## oneironautics

night 11
 3 full dreams 3 
wbtb              2
= 5
65 +5
Comp total 70

----------


## obfusc8

night 11
3nd - 3
wbtb - 2
1st dild - 10
summon (meat cleaver) - 5
interact with dc - 2
mind control ("sit") - 5
advanced flying - 10

night total - 37
sub total - 435.5

Smiler's Contract

----------


## Saizaphod

Got rid off a major distraction today and I'm hoping to get some better points for Team Vampires   :smiley: 

*Night 10*
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*3 Fragments:* 1,5 Points

*Competition Total: 85,5 + 2,5 = 88 Points*

*New Personal Goals*
Fight a dream villain
Fight an alien

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 11*
2 Fragments - 1 points
3 non-lucids - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 6 points
Competition Total: 99 points*

----------


## FryingMan

night #11

insomnia, "WILD alertness" issues returning to sleep, no recall @ 5hrs waking
several near-WILDs in late morning after WBTB

3 nlds: 3
+ girl #1 gives me some attention outside below me at a land level change, I attend to girl #2 in bed (turns into wife?)
+ on an open platform on my laptop, people walk behind me I glance at them, wife runs after them to complain about their huge dog leaving big turds
+ appear suddenly (shocked, WTF am I doing here?) at an olden-days terminal (adm3a) playing a dungeon crawl game, son is nearby and there's no way to hide the screen  :smiley: 

WBTB: 2

night total: 5

competition total: 84.5 + 5 = 89.5

----------


## Cookino

*Night 11:*

1 NLD: 1 point
1 Fragment: 0.5 point
WBTB: 2 points
*
Night total*:3.5 points
*
Competition total:* 103.5 + 3.5 = 107 points

NLD about my appartment being expanded with a hall and rooms that were all completely white. I tried to find bed sheets inside a wardrobe, but I couldn't find any. Also, non-lucid fragment about hearing some music and something about my friends.

----------


## Nazrax

Night 11 (aka "MY BEST LUCID EVER") (journal):
5 NLDs: 5 points
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
Stabilization: 1 point
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Use an electronic device: 5 points
Use an ordinary object to perform dream control: 5 points (using a mirror to change my physical appearance)
Basic summoning: 5 points
Partial transformation: 5 points
New personal goal: 15 points
Step 1 (summon): 5 points
Step 2 (interact with electronic device): 10 points
Total: 70 points

Competition total: 156 points

New personal goal: Give a DC one or more animal features.


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



 I'm in bed in their guest bedroom, and I know that I'm dreaming. My wife is still asleep next to me, so I gently scoot down towards the foot of the bed. As I'm trying to stand up, my movement feels "off," and my arms are leaden. I have trouble getting off the bed and end up face-planting on the floor. I take a moment to pull myself together and get up, and I can move around OK now. I head down the hallway and out the front door and look around. With the house at my back, I'm looking down a (beautifully manicured) sloped lawn. The rest of the neighborhood stretches out below me, and trees surround the property. I remember my personal goal of flying above the treetops and jump as hard as I can. *I go shooting up into the air and get at least fifty feet in the air, well above the nearest trees.* Success! I look around and thrill at being so high, though I have a brief moment of confusion as I find that I'm still not above the roof. Oh well, dreams are weird. I try to go higher, but I'm not able to; instead, I start to fall. At first, I'm falling slowly, but I quickly build speed until I finally slam into the ground, feet first, with a tremendous thump.

That was fun! I look forward to doing more flying in the future, but I decide to try out other stuff now. I remember my 3-step goals and that my intended narrative was to summon my cell phone, use it, then disband it. I normally wear my cell phone on my belt, though it's not there now. Without looking,* I reach down to my belt, to where I usually wear it, intending to grab it; but my hand comes back empty. I try again, and this time I come back with an Insteon module.* Huh? Oh well, at least I summoned something ... I head back inside looking for something electronic to mess with to complete step two. I enter the kitchen and go to the dishwasher which I see has some kind of electronic display.* I mess with the buttons on the control panel and manage to change what the display is showing; I end up in some kind of menu and manage to change a setting*.

Now I decide to hunt for a bathroom - I want to see if I can use a mirror to change my physical appearance. I go down one short hallway, but all the doors are closed and I don't want to barge in on my in-laws. I try another one and, once again, the doors are closed; but I remember this is a dream and it doesn't matter. I decide to go through the door I'm at, but I'm surprised to see that it has only a deadbolt. I decide that, since this is a dream, that's not going to stop me and that *I'm going to phase through the door. I make some progress, but there's resistance, and before I make it more than a couple of inches through the door bursts open.* I'm a bit disappointed, but oh well. Whatever's behind the door, it's not a bathroom. I try a couple more doors before finally finding what seems to be a dressing room with a large wall mirror. *I stand in front of the mirror and manage to alter a couple of physical characteristics*. Unfortunately, my rib cage looks emaciated, and I can't seem to do anything about it.

Now I'm walking on a wide sidewalk next to a park.* A tall, well-dressed woman is walking towards me, and I order her to stop*. She does, standing completely still, with eyes staring straight ahead. It's actually a bit creepy.

At one point, I hear something I assume is my wife's alarm. I steel myself, trying to stay in the dream. Once it stops, I assume I'll have five minutes before it goes off again.

Many times through the dream I lose sight.* I rub my hands until it comes back*.

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

competition total-240 points

----------


## AndresLD

Horrible night. I woke up at 4:00am for WBTB, went to the bathroom, back to bed, incubated my dream. It was 5:40am and I was still wide awake. I had to wake up at 6:00am but I decided to skip the first class and wake up at 7:30 instead. I don't know why this has been happening so often lately. It is either the fact that I know I'm in a competition, or incubating my dream during WBTB; one of those two is waking up my brain way too much. I will try incubating my dream at night before even going to bed, and then just remembering what my dream will be about during WBTB.

WBTB: 2 points
4 Dreams: 4 points
*Competition Total: 266 points*

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 7 1 nld
Night 8 1 nld
Night 9 1 nld, 1 frag
Night 10 null
Night 11 1 nld

Spells Fall Comp Nights 7 8 9 10 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## tblanco

2 nld
1 wbtb

----------


## DreamSwimmer

3 non lucid dreams - 3 points
WB2B- 2 points

----------


## Snehk

Finally got lucid! Just a short dream, but it's still a big success for me during this competition.

*Night 11

First DILD of the night: 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character: 2 points
DC changing: 5 points
Basic summoning: 5 points +5 points for summoning a movie character (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annabelle_(film))

Night total: 27 points
Competition total: 53 points*

[25-10-2016: Diablo, Short DILD] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Quick Edit: Noticed +5 if summon comes from a movie, so I changed score for the night.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Finally did one of the tasks for once!

Night 10:

2 non-lucids: 2 points

WBTB: 2 points

DILD: 10 points

RC: 1 point

Unspecified dream control(Hyper jumps): 5 points

Three-Step-Task #1 done(super speed): 5 points

Night 10 total: 25 points

Competition total: 94 points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 11

1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Night Total - 3 pts
Competition Total - 107 pts






> To spellbee2
> Hey,  what are your thoughts on extending the comp another week?  It has been really fun and I think that a lot of people would benefit with their LDs if you extended it. Just a thought.



Well, if that didn't involve making major changes to all 30-something sheets on the scoreboard, I would say yes right away. But if enough people are interested in it, I'll suck it up and do it. I could personally use the extra week.

So yeah, if you guys want to extend it another week, let me know.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 11
24th-25th 8:00pm to 7:00pm

+2 WBTB

+1.5 3x fragments (11:50p, 1:10a, 2:30a)

Night Total 3.5 Points

Competition Total 104 points

3 swings and 3 misses looks like a strike out  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

Sure, I'd be up for another week!

night #12:

4 nlds: 4
+ long sequence: car/spit/motorcycle, weed/hut/toilet spill new shoes, throwing stones at glass walls, running with girl in sexy pose, dance
+ Russian cheerleader party, guy who stepped on a nail and almost bled out, guy who invented no-slip crutch tips
+ soccer, broken leg, "Beer, (something), Meat & Maids" songbook
+ tuning the car engine: one good but loud, the other in bad shape

1 frag: 0.5
+ chess position

WBTB: 2

night total: 6.5

competition total: 89.5 + 6.5 = 96

----------


## oneironautics

night 12 
2 dreams 2 points 

70 +2

Total= 72 

New Personal goal added: meet Grigori Afxentiou in cave of fire.

----------


## DreamSwimmer

Dream Journal

First Wild of the night- 10
RC-1
Teleport-10
Personal task (summon dpuh)-15
3 non lucids-3
WB2B-2

total-43 points

----------


## Elaol

6 dream-6 points

*total today: 6
total competition: 113*

I am also for one more week  ::D:  This competition is really awesome  ::D:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 11
*
Remember 3 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1,5 points  ::disconcerted:: 
WBTB - 2 points   failed falling asleep afterwards because done it to late

*Night Total - 3,5 points*


*Night 12*

Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragments - 0,5 point
WBTB - 2 points  again no sleep afterwards

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Telekinesis - 5 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Meet a teammate - 7 points
Have a teammate teach you something* - 10 points   *---> can i count this? it was kind of a fail but the intention was there?!* [edit]: seems so  :smiley: 

*Night Total - 59,5 points*
DJ Entry



*Competition Total - 457 points*


i´m in for another week. for some reason i am not that much excited and focused like i was last comp. *Sorry team...* but on the other hand i dont drain myself so i have enough energy for another week  :wink2:

----------


## AndresLD

Gaaahhhh. 3 hours of sleep and  I need to "wake up" in half an hour for school. I was taking care of my dog tonight and he woke me up at 3, haven't been able to get back to sleep. I think I might try to nap after school today, and maybe take some melatonin before going to bed. It seems like my sleep cycle is just out of whack 

No dreams, probably can't even consider this a WBTB lol. I'm down for another week! This second week has been too frustrating and I'd like to make up for it

----------


## Cookino

*Night 12:*
1NLD: 1 point

Night total: 1

Was struggling to remember if I did wbtb. Chances are, if I don't remember it, I didn't do it and if I did I did it was pretty lazy and half-assed, so I'm not counting it. 

NLD was a dream about being in some kind of huge hotel. I remember having to change myself/take of my clothes a lot and we had to go in a little room inside our rooms to change, but one time I forgot to and the lady across my room saw me. After that, I kept doing it on purpose...

Man my recall and wbtbs are crap lately. Having a sunburn and a grazed shoulder and knees makes it kinda difficult to sleep. I'm also getting lazy when waking up and not recording my dreams or trying wild (when I try wild even tough I haven't succeded, it seems to help me to have dilds at least). I'm gonna up my game for this last week.

*New personal goal* Use nanomachine superpowers.

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 11*
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*
Competition Total: 88 + 1 = 89 Points*

Another week??  :Eek:  This is going to be a long one huh? Haha okay  ::lol:: , let's go! :tropicalboxer:

----------


## Nazrax

Night 12 (aka "Wow that was bad"):
1 fragment: .5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 2.5 points
Competition total: 158.5 points

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

Spellbee Comp Night 12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DEILD-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-12 points
competition total-245 points

----------


## Snehk

Just a fragment this night.

*Night 12

Recalled non-lucid fragment: 0.5 of point
Attempted WBTB: 2 points

Night total: 2.5 points
Competition total: 55.5 points*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sneh...ment%5D-78218/

----------


## cooleymd

> So yeah, if you guys want to extend it another week, let me know.



If I don't have a forced move I could try to fight on not that I'm doing very well but a <5 Second lucid so far this morning on my day off.

Perhaps a new kind of contest would be the answer: a *Rolling Weekend Only Contest*  :smiley:   going from Friday Noon to Monday Noon local times for like many weeks , this would work for me as I mostly lucid on weekends [This I why I wanted the extended weekend scheduling in the first place], and it would give people the whole week to go over tasks and plan and do day work   :smiley:   [Just an Idea for latter]

With possibility for those with weird schedules to pick like a different consecutive 3 days per week like TUE Noon to FRI Noon, because they work FRI - TUE or something.

----------


## Nebulus

Just one long dream non-lucid (1pt) +WBTB fail (2pts) = 3pts

Space station - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt non lucid
2 pts wbtb
=3 pts    3+ 111.5= 114.5 

Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

Week 2 task Intermediate:
Put on a halloween costume and gain the powers/abilities of the costume.
Spellbee's Spooky comp night 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _DJ Entry_: 



I was in this group home but I'm an adult. There are lots of women there but I only recongnize one of the staff as a real staff member I had in my IRL group home as a kid. It looked kind of like a library. We all were gathering in this great big room, like unusually big. The ceiling began to crack. I was telling ppl to get out & dragged one of the girls out but it still fell and crushed a lot of ppl. But the staff just all acted like we just need to move forward & get back to normal immediately. The woman staff member I knew IRL as a kid told me I had to get more new clothes & didn't understand why I hadn't done so the last time the money was allotted for them. My alarm went off.
wbtb
I lost my recall because my husband called me.

I only had about 2 hrs of sleep last night. I am so exhausted. I kept having flash backs triggered by my friends mom dying & me contemplating going back to my home town for the funeral. Today wasn't much better. I get to my doctors appt & they say I've been dropped & I have to make them call billing to get it fixed, which I had already did yesterday. Only to have them tell me I was going to have to have a full blown drug test which is way more than the usual because they said I had, wait for it, METHADONE come up in my pee test last time. I'm freaking out at this point because I even quit drinking 2 1/2 yrs ago which I'm really proud of. After I get really crazy mad to the point I'm about to cry & they tell my husband he has to pay a crazy $350 on top of my usual payment plan & copay. He's freaking out cuz he's about to rip them a new one & knows I am already going off. The receptionist says, oh, I'm sorry, forget all about that, it was for someone else!!!!! These are ppl who know me & know good fucking well I don't anything like that so I'm still pissed but relieved. So I get my meds & Mike needs these shots in his neck & he says as long as he can go back to work, but that soooooo didn't happen. He went pale as a sheet & almost passed out. He then was all fucked up & I had to take the keys & eventually make him call work cuz he would have went into a meeting w/ an asshole like this & been fired. Bad bad bad fucking last 24 hrs! I just want sleep!

----------


## Elaineylane

Go team VAMPIRES! Keep up the good work!

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 12* 
2 non-lucids - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 103 points
*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 12
25th-26th 8:00pm to 5:00pm

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

10:55p destruction
12:00a eliminate remains
1:30a brother / drums / samba shakers / car / yard party / special reflectivity
2:50a intersection / cow blanket / food / running / neighbor's doors ajar
4:05a car / Henry's army / Phillips navy
7:05a five lots / best friend / false awakening / false journaling on wallboard / tax review / trash can / coworkers / notice false journal papered over
7:45a yard plants / hand truck / sand on rocks / water pipe leaks
11:05a girl & Ka D'Argo / judgement / death mouse released / run / back track / releaser used to crush death mouse
12:40p jelly belly constructs / payoff driver / intense candy / toy robot picks-smells flower / obscene commercial / terrorists animal attack / history narration / X2 fighter orbits in sky / movie ticket 'King Little John' / seating of stone

+10 First DILD 5:05a (Pool of Slime)
+1 Stabilization
+5 Second DILD 2:10p (Lack of Prospective or Vengence)


*Spoiler* for _Pool of Slime_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was in a strange section of a house where there was a pool of water with beams across it and on that were boards and on those plant containers they all fell in and I was in a section between the pools brick wall and the buildings wall. I pulled out a few half beams and a beam.  Then I got in but then it became dark and I couldn't see so I felt around and I found 3 spoons setting them over the brick wall, I became covered in a slimy greenish stuff and so went to look for a bathroom that I knew had a shower nearby, but came to a strange door, I opened it and an old black man was in the far end of a room and an old white man at the door pushed a button and now elevator like doors closed in front of me (it had opened as a regular door)  I became lucid (+10),  thinking this is a dream, I raised my hands and tried to stabilize (+1) by rubbing hands but woke up almost instantly.

Total lucid time < 5 seconds



*Spoiler* for _Lack of Prospective or Vengence_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was in an elevator and it was going up i pressed 6 because the labs were on the 6th floor then a kid ran and hit all the buttons on 5 it stopped I put the kid near the doors and he almost got hit then on 6 i got out I was in the east I knew this was a dream, [no prospective memory not even of contest existence] I wanted vengeance [on old acquaintances] so I remained calm and looked for people to attack, i entered a lab class, but it was just somebody from work here and a bunch of people, I crossed the hall and saw someone with long hair both on their head and something on the table, when I got closer and could see it was hair I said oh its only hair I thought it was an experiment this made the man I had hoped was a woman very aggressive (there had been another woman in the room laying down) now he was with like 3 friends and they were being a bit menacing (I lost lucidity)  as I walked along I talked about long hair and my mine isn't long because it curls, I found myself walking in frozen region of Australia there were lots of trains that seemed to be going in circles around a lake, some Ausi said no there are lots of trains in Farland (part of Australia was in I guess), the kitten fell in a steep frozen lake and touched a polar bear swimming under water, two polar bears came after him, I got the cat so they chased me, when they got close I dropped the cat and they went after him, then he got away somehow so they went back to not caring, one was blocking a door the only way out so I tried to get past him but touched him, he chased me and then grabbed me by the back with his teeth, I tried to slide along the ice with him, this worked but he still had teeth in my back, I spotted a third polar bear under attack by bees and so I point to that hoping these two polar bears would go attack the bees.  Then I noticed that flames were coming from my back and said oh because it burns (candidate for stupidest moment) then I spotted 3 fireman dressed as Santa clause using hoses, I continued to move towards them yelling for help the scene changed to a beach with kids in the water in danger and someone moving a train car that was in the water using a crane on a boat, when I got close the police were trying to get people in the water away from a large aquatic creature they called a 'Queath', finally they realize I needed help and they pulled a large skull from my back that looked different on each side and said it looks like the polar bear was both male and female, it transformed into like an artistic representation of a skull in two separate parts. I woke 

Total lucid time < 1 minute

When I first woke I could only remember to out back part, but then remembered the elevator and then the lucidity



Night Total 27 Points

Competition Total 131 points


Best Non-Lucid moment: toy robot picks flower and smells it
Dumbest Moment: Ka D'Argo screams 'Its the death mouse, if it touches you, you die!, RUN!'
Stupidest lucid miss: snow covered landscape at Christmas in Australia

----------


## spellbee2

Alright, so I guess we're doing another week then. I'll take the time to update the scoresheet sometime this weekend.

Night 12
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night Total - 4 pts
Competition Total - 111 pts

----------


## AndresLD

> Alright, so I guess we're doing another week then. I'll take the time to update the scoresheet sometime this weekend.
> 
> Night 12
> 2 NLDs - 2
> WBTB - 2
> 
> Night Total - 4 pts
> Competition Total - 111 pts



You're awesome man! This obviously takes a lot of your personal time, and I really appreciate you doing this!

----------


## Sensei

Yesterday (night 12)
dreams = 7 points
WBTB = 2 points
total = 9 points


today (night 13)
dreams = 7 points
WBTB = 2 points
WILD = 10 points
Old Personal goal (Z fighter… x Z fighter now really) = 10 points
3rd step = 15 points
Semi total = 44 points

stabilize = 1 points
Advanced flying = 10 points
Go through solid object (3 step) = 10 points
Invisibility = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Tk = 5 points
Partial transformation (hand sharp) actually full transformation (becoming small) = 10 points 
Summon (key) (door behind back) (eyeglass) adv (sword in front of face) = 10 points
Electronic device = 5 points
Time control = 10 points
Ordinary object for dream control (eyeglass as translator) = 5 points
Total = 73 + 44 = 117 points
Comp total = 9 + 117 + 497 = 623 points



*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I am in Florida… stabilizing... wait. Okay. I need to get back to my body. That is a long way. I fly quickly into space. I fly to Japan and I realize that I don't know how to get to my house without a sign. I see _Osaka_ written on Japan and I fly to it, then head over the mountain and see my apartment. I fly in through the ceiling (I try not to think about it much since I am not good at flying through solid objects) and see my body. I need my key, I reach for my stomach and he wakes up. I turn invisible. I can't find it this way, so I am going to have to cut it open. He flails about, doesn't seem to know that it is a dream. I grab his head and throw him against the wall.  I sharpen my hand and slice open his stomach, something metal falls out and I pick it up, it is a weird looking metal object, but obviously not my key. I use TK to keep him against the wall and he is no longer able to move his arms and legs thanks to my tk. I reach in and feel all the organs, but then I feel the key. He isn't screaming, but he is frantically looking for something to fight, what a beast. lol. I fly upwards and make myself smaller. I jump into his head. A big circular room, filled with machinery, I knew it would be here, and I got my key. I see a big sign that says "settings" and I look for more signs. I stumbled around reading for a while, so I will just skip to the things I used the key for. I changed the settings for dream beginnings from _Random_ to _false awakening_ I thought about switching it to _lucid_, but I didn't want to chance it not working and have to redo it to just false awakening. There are a bunch of cool settings, but I didn't change anything except _Dream Recall_ I changed to _High Priority_. Each time I change a setting, the whole room shakes and my head starts hurting immensely, both reassuring signs. I jumped out of my body and back into the body that I had taken the key from. We woke up. False awakening. haha. I jump up and down on the bed, excited that I made it a FA like I wanted. I need to do this a couple times to cement it. I wake up. FA. I do this 10 times. I then decide that I want to do some more things. I have dream recall set to high priority, so I shouldn't have to worry about how long the LD is. 


I think about finding my girl doppelganger, but last time I saw her, she warned me of a threat I have yet to take care of, so we will take care of that. I imagine a door behind my bed and turn around, it is right there. I step through. I am at the exact place that I fought my evil sister at last, I was using Vixen's body though. I put up a three part barrier, one impassable, one to destroy any dream abilities and one to freeze time. They are all hollow cubes that are only a meter thick at 20 meters, 15 meters, and 5 meters away from me. Julia is much faster than me, at least how I am now. I don't really feel like fighting, just finishing this. She appears i the last barrier, staring at me, frozen in time, the time stop is almost cheating since no other character has been shown to possess this yet. I step aside and unfreeze her mouth and ears. She still can't move her eyes to see me now that I have moved.
"You won't be able to break this, simply because you don't have time to. Answer me, why are you here?"
"I am your sister, this is just a game."
"That is a lie, I know that much." I tell her and put my hands together, pulling out my sword, preparing to end this.
"I was sent by the government to keep tabs on the Zödra fighters! It is just an assignment! Don't kill me!"
"That is also a lie, I know that your plan has always been to kill me." I am sick of this. I show her my sword "I am going to chop off your head, a fitting end. Can you think of a reason as to why I shouldn't?"
She laughs "That won't  be enough to stop someone that knows the truth."
"Do you know what the ability of my sword is?"
She seems a little more scared.
"Neither do I."
I chop her head off with one clean cut and she starts laughing again.
"I can regen from here and wipe you out!" her head starts regenerating a body, but as it starts, a second effect takes place, her blood and bones and everything that touched the sword starts boiling and fizzing and going upwards, from her neck up to her head as well as neck down on her body. I release the time barrier so that her body is completely eaten up. I reach into her pocket and grab her ID, I wanted a document saying that I was in Zödra, but it was all in Japanese. I summon a small eyeglass that is supposed to translate and look through it. It is kind of blurry, but it ends up saying a bunch of nonsense words like "Brlao" and no sign of Zödra. Weird. I wake up




Super fun dream.  :smiley:  I just kind of had full waking memory, so I was able to do all the things that I wanted to do. Wish I would have remembered my dragon, but I needed to kill the traitor anyways. We shall see if all my dreams are false awakenings now. haha.





> Alright, so I guess we're doing another week then. I'll take the time to update the scoresheet sometime this weekend.



You are the most awesome SpellBee.  :smiley:  This comp is really helping me a lot.

----------


## Saizaphod

Managed to sleep only 5,5 hours and had a lucid on the first REM cycle, how weird...

*Night 12*:tropicalboxer:
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Basic Summoning:* 5 Points
*Interact with a DC:* 2 Points
*Unspecified dream control (Defying physics by sticking to the board):* 5 Points

*Competition Total: 89 + 24,5 = 113,5 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid near an opening to a parking hall. I want to summon someone badly and I expect someone or something to emerge from the darkness from inside the parking hall. Something quickly boosts out and it's too fast for me to keep track of it. I expect it to run behind me and it does. I turn around facing down for the surprise. I can see a pair of legs in front of me, they're green and brown. Maybe this is the jungle native I'v been expecting to meet! ( One of my goals is to visit a jungle ). I look more upwards the leg and there's a tattoo with futuristic lettering and a some Chinese symbols - " SUPER SPEED DRAGON". It's a really small boy with green hair and green clothes! He then leaves. I make two other people emerge from the parking lot. Other of them is Cell from DBZ with bad quality. The scenery changes and I'm above some shelves with one last surprise DC for me. I'm on  a board and the DC who I haven't seen yet makes it bounce with me on the other side of it. I look back and I see Tom Hardy with some chill clothing. I feel so happy for some reason. He makes the board bounce ever harder and I'm all in for it. I go up and down good six to seven meters without breaking contact with the board. Music is playing on the background. I lose lucidity and I manage to knock an old lady unconscious by accident.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Just a bunch of vivid non-lucids in the last two nights

5 non-lucids: 5 points

2 WBTB: 4 points

Night 11+12 total: 9 points

Competition total: 103 points

----------


## oneironautics

super short blurry lucid?  can somebody help me count pls
guess the medicine game thursday night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## obfusc8

> I lose lucidity and I manage to knock an old lady unconscious by accident.



^^ This made me lol. Grats on the lucid. But lucid in first REM cycle = get more sleep man!  :smiley: 

night 12
1nd - 1
2 frags - 1
wbtb - 2
 night total - 4

sub total - 437.5

night 13
2nd - 2
wbtb - 2
1st wild - 10
rc - 1
flying - 5
element manipulation (fire) - 10
teleport - 10
first step - 5
advanced unsummon (tree) - 10
second step - 10
fully phase (door) - 10

night total - 75
sub total - 512.5

Windswept Hillside

----------


## StaySharp

4 full dreams and 4 fragments the past nights, making for a total of 30,5 so far.

Also I wouldn't be opposed to extending the competition.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 13*

Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
Remember 3 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1,5 point
WBTB - 2 

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Advanced Object/DC Changing - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points


Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point

6 DJ-entrys - 2 points

*Night Total - 43,5 points*
DJ Entry



*Competition Total - 500,5 points*

----------


## Elaol

3 dreams-3 points
WBTB-2 points
*
Total today: 5
Total competition: 118*

----------


## Nebulus

3 non-luids (3pts) +WBTB(fail) (2pts) = 5pts

Living it large? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Cookino

*Night 12:*
NLD: 1 point
2 fragments: 1 point
wbtb: 2 points

Night total: 4 points

Almost didn't remember anything until an image on facebook jogged my memory. Also did a wbtb altough I think I can improve my wbtbs.

----------


## FryingMan

night #13

7 non-lucid dreams: 7
+ at work, it's OK, we'll get it done
+ jumping among the rooftops while the evil corporation is zapping with bolts of electricity
WBTB: 2
+ cereal invader & freezer full of treats (big bag of donuts!)
+ FA (vacuum) explore, downstairs bathroom, long talk about timeshares
+ in guy's house that looks like CH, kid with banana tower, stone and statue
+ where's my bed? weird library, work meeting, guy phases right in front of me, manager needs to talk, RC (fail!)
+ son S2 in the kitchen, taste the garlic salt, he's cooking with it stirring, he calls it "Italian pickling salt", remember the donuts/freezer from before

First DILD: 10
interact with DC  :drool:   :tonguewiggle:  : 2

*Spoiler* for _sexy encounter_: 



There is a girl's naked foot by my head [2nd time in a couple days I've started with the feet!] I work my way up to the magic spot and find it nicely coiffed and give some attention, I carry her to the bed and lay her down and begin  ::hump::  At some point I'm lucid and thinking about how this dream is lasting a nice  long time and get in some nice action  before it fades




DILD: 5
manipulate gravity: 5
super strength  :superman:  : 5
fly: 5
interact with DC: 2

*Spoiler* for _dild_: 



I'm naked walking outside by my old primary school and there's a guy following me and I get lucid and avoid him by flying up into the air. I think though that he may still get me with a long pole.  Enter a building which I do through a window he's still on the ground.  I change  gravity which throws him against the far wall, the walls are now all askew as there's no reference for "down".   I'm floating above him then and pound his head with super strength, I'm astonished with the power and speed that my arm moved, my waking arm may have jerked at this point




night total: 43

competition total: 96 + 43 = 139

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

competition total-247 points

----------


## Nazrax

Well, I had success with my new WBTB-meditate-get-up-go-back-to-bed-get-up-read-go-back-to-bed-meditate-get-up-meditate-go-back-to-bed (WBTBMGUGBTBGURGBTBMGUMGBTBILD) technique - but I wouldn't recommend it.

Night 13 (journal)
6 NLDs: 6 points
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
RC: 1 point
Object changing: 5 points
Transformation (not sure if "growing taller" counts as 'partial' or 'full'): 5 / 10 points
TOTM: 15 points
Total: 44 / 49 points
Competition total: 202.5 / 207.5

Replacement step 3 task: Eat / Drink something

----------


## Snehk

*Night 13

Recalled a non lucid dream: 1 point
Recalled a non lucid fragment: 0.5 of point
WBTB attempt: 2 points

Night total: 3.5 points
Competition total: 59 points*

----------


## Yukita

I had a non lucid dream, but could not write it down, because it was a really complicated dream, and could not put it in words.... But I did have a dream, so 1 point more :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

> (WBTBMGUGBTBGURGBTBMGUMGBTB)



Genuinely burst out laughing!  ::lol:: 

Gz on the lucid!

----------


## spellbee2

Got a little somethin' last night. Not great quality, but lucids nonetheless.

1 NLD - 1
2 DILDS - 10 + 5 = 15
WBTB - 2

Night 13 Total - 18 pts
Competition Total - 129 pts

DJ Entry

----------


## DreamSwimmer

2 non lucid dreams-2
WB2B-2

Total 4

----------


## Sozu

*Night 13
+2 dreams
*

_haven't had great days lately so slightly loss of sleep and no good recall at all_

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 13* 
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
1 non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points

*Night Total: 3.5 points
Competition Total: 106.5 points*

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 12

NLD x3=1
DILD x1=10
RC x1=1
DC interact x1=2
Fly =5
Mind Control =5
(Okay I'm putting the summon down as DC changing for 10. Figures Manei would find a way to make scoring murky.) =5+5 for DG 'summon'
Unspecified Dream Control (compass creation) =5
Super Speed =5

Night 13

DILD x1=10
DC interact x1=2

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jade...s-12-13-78214/

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt non-lucid
2 pts wbtb
= 3 pts     3+ 114.5=117.5
3 Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

Week 2 task Intermediate:
Put on a halloween costume and gain the powers/abilities of the costume.

Spellbee's Spooky comp night 12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _DJ Entry_: 



D1: Walking to my car after shopping at a flea market. I make a wrong turn & so do a bunch of other ppl. We are all trying to walk to our cars where we are in the middle of a gun fight. There a gang of mean bikers. ( I should note that most all the bikers that I've ever met in my life were nice ppl who raise money in my town.) They are everywhere & haul us all back to their cabin where they make us all work for them. A man & his wife were running things but mostly they weren't seen together. This dream was really long. There were a lot of escape attempts that went bad & ppl got hurt in various ways. We started wearing padding under our clothes because of all of the bullets that were flying so often. These ppl holding us there were really violent. I kept having to gather intel to try & find a way out & to try & stay safe. I was informing the new ppl who had just arrived about the padding. I'm gritting my teeth & they break & chip off. I'm trying to convince the woman to ease up on us. This place was being attacked by another gang, hence the padding idea helped quite a bit. There was a horrible blood bath fight so I upped my search to find a way out. So when they took us to this water slide being made out of actual tunnels that were next to the cabin. It wasn't finished but I was told it would be the most expensive slide attraction in the world when it was done. I start my decent down the slide when Meesha Cat jumps on my head in real life & I freak the hell out! It was only 2 minutes until my wbtb alarm so I'll count that as this time.
wbtb
D2: I'm fishing in my parking lot for a living. You gotta love the dream world! Other ppl were fishing out fish & other odd things. My dream grandson was supposed to be watching a movie in a near by movie theater type place but it's supposed to be an elaborate daycare. It was really big, like an auditorium. There is a roller coaster in there & things are happening that is some what like a Harry Potter kind of theme of things that are magically happening. I try to call my daughter at work & some guy tells me that if I was a good mom she would be there but cuz I won't take care of her kids she has to stay home. I'm so mad but I don't say anything to correct him. I ask him if he is her boss & he says no. My alarm goes off & I get up.

----------


## spellbee2

> super short blurry lucid?  can somebody help me count pls
> guess the medicine game thursday night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Looks like:
1 DILD - 10
Practice Hobby (+1st Step) - 5 + 5 = 10
3 NLDs - 3
1 Fragment - 0.5

Total - 23.5 pts

----------


## AndresLD

WBTB: 2 points
2 Dreams: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 point

*Competition Total: 271 Points*

I'm opening at work tomorrow which means waking up at 4:00am, soo not promising anything but I will try a very short WBTB.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 13
26th-27th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:40 review / type gate / access loop
1:50 atop moving van / clips / sampling / inspector / security bonds / hotel
3:20 archers & soldiers game / mines & castles / blond girl / restaurant rules
4:10 code review
4:55 car rides / monetary easing / inflation / steak & potatoes

Night Total 7 Points

Competition Total 138 points

----------


## Sensei

Night 14
4 dreams = 4 points
Wbtb = 2 
Total = 6
C TOTAL = 629 points

Took a nap and got zero dreams. Haha. That was strange. Looking forward to tonight. My whole night was inconclusive about if my dreams start as FAs and my recall is high due to insomnia and all. One of my dreams was definitely a FA,  another started in my bedroom and could have easily been a FA. The other two were near bedrooms. So who knows, since my insomnia made me happy to see 4 dreams rather than the zero i kind of expected.

----------


## oneironautics

thanks spellbee my mind is turning into goo can't remember how too count or what day of the week it is, kids are keeping me up half the night hopefully i can just sleep for the weekend .....
night 13 
23.5
night 14 
1 dream 1
2 frag    1
= 25.5
25.5+72= 97.5 
TOTAL 97.5



Updating goals 

3 task 
fly 
super strength 
super speed

Personal 
Fly over monastery
find cloak 
ask monks for advice 
drink coffee 
pick olives

----------


## obfusc8

*night 14*
fragment - 0.5
wbtb - 2
1st wild - 10
rc - 1
stabilise - 2
super strength - 5
"interact with dc"  :Hi baby:  - 2
telepathy (bird) - 5
flying - 5
advanced summon (motorbike) - 10
ordinary object dream control (motorbike) - 5
super speed - 5
teleport - 10

night total - 62.5
sub total - 577

Girl in Chainmail

----------


## Elaol

1 frag-0.5 points
4 dreams-4 points
WBTB-2 points
*
Total today: 6.5
Total comp: 123*

----------


## AndresLD

WBTB: 2 points
2 Dreams: 2 points

*Competition Total: 275 Points*

Not a lot of sleep. I do get to sleep until 7:30am tomorrow though, so I expect *promise* to get lucid  :smiley: .

----------


## Cookino

*Night 14:
*NLD: 1 point
First WILD (DEILD after nld):10 points
WBTB:2 points
Interact with a DC:2 points
Basic Summoning:5 points
Mass Telekinesis (Bringing the sun closer):10 points

DJ link.

*Night total:*30 points
*Competition total:*142 points

That was an awesome lucid dream! Also I finally got DEILD right. Whenever I try it I just hear the ringing in my ears get weird and loud and a numbness sensation on my body, I usually just give up at this point, because I always tought that meant I wouldn't be able to sleep but I got it this time! It was also a very long and happy dream, probably one of my new favorites.

----------


## Saizaphod

Couldn't fall asleep again. Only 5 hours of sleep  :Boggle:  Heading home for two nights, expecting lots of sleep. To lucidity!!
*
Night 13*
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*3 Fragments:* 1,5 Points

*Competition Total: 113,5 + 2,5 = 116 Points*

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points


*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 




*DILD*-I saw a computer screen from in front of my closed eyelids which made me lucid. Suddenly I hear a loud whistle and see the moving image of a horse galloping across. I was startled and tried to calm myself down but woke up. 

*DILD*-I'm in bed sleeping and I hear footsteps outside my bedroom door. I try to get the DC to open the door. I hear the door open and the scene changes to a hallway where there was a full length mirror. I try to change my reflection into a dolphin in order to transform. I was able to do this and noticed I was also in the air and had a dolphin beak but I didn't check the rest of my body. I woke up. 




DILD-10 points

DILD-5 points
partial transformation-5 points

night total-22 points
competition total-269 points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 14
2 Fragments - 1
WBTB - 2

Night Total - 3 pts
Comp Total - 132 pts

I know I had some super long dreams before my WBTB last night, and I even have a suspicion that one or two were lucid. But as soon as I got up to turn off my alarm, *poof* they were gone, despite me spending like 5 minutes sitting with eyes closed trying to bring back any recollection of them whatsoever.  ::morecrying::

----------


## AndresLD

Oh no! I hate it when that happens haha. Although in my case, it's on me for getting lazy with the journaling

----------


## Snehk

This night was great for both recall and lucidity - got two more, albeit a little unstable, lucid dreams.

*Night 14

Recalled two non lucid dreams: 2 points
First DILD of the night: 10 points
Reality check: 1 point
Stabilization: 1 point
Teleport: 10 points
Element manipulation: 10 points
Second DILD of the night: 5 points

Night total: 39 points
Competition total: 98 points*

[28-10-2016: PE lesson, a favor, waterslide &amp; mall DILD, mirror DILD] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

night #14

only a few non-lucids but they were so awesome I don't care.  #2 was a true epic, vivid & present, "alternate life" experience that I feel I lived through fully "there" only lacking knowing it was a dream.

3 nlds: 3
+ driving the invisible car and doing "pretend flying" with arms stretched in front of me, greeting university students as I drive by
+ EPIC: Xmas tree, pizza party (eat a bunch) talk to pizza guy, Gina's revenge with the zombie penguin?, Michael Scott and the Ocean, foreign country alligator park & pursued by thugs, suicide holdup, escape in the van
+ epic epilogue [another dream while recalling the epic, OR: I was actually asleep and still dreaming while recalling the EPIC!  Very odd] Gina's revenge manager, local small town wine/beer shop gives me a suggested bottle

night total: 3

competition total: 139 + 3 = 142

----------


## DreamSwimmer

3 non lucids- 3 points
WB2B- 2 points

total 5 points

----------


## JadeGreen

Okay... not posting the dream for night 14 as it contained the sexual assault of high school students, a part religious people might find offensive, and realistic gun violence. Nope. Not posting THAT anywhere public.

(Spellbee2 should I pm you the cliff-notes version er no? Please say no, it's just 11 points...  :tongue2: )

For what its worth, I wound up layer 1'ing (thank goodness). So 1 point for this dream *ahem* nightmare and 10 points for getting lucid and getting the heck out of there before things got any worse.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lichi

Night 11

Dream fragment: 1/2 point.

Night 12

3 dream fragments: 1 point.
1 dream recalled: 1 point.

Night 14

1 dream fragment: 1/2 point.
1 dream recalled: 1 point.

Total nights: 4 points.

Still haven't wrote on DVs dream journal but i will add the dreams later.

----------


## FryingMan

> Okay... not posting the dream for night 14 as it contained the sexual assault of high school students, a part religious people might find offensive, and realistic gun violence. Nope. Not posting THAT anywhere public.
> 
> (Spellbee2 should I pm you the cliff-notes version er no? Please say no, it's just 11 points... )
> 
> For what its worth, I wound up layer 1'ing (thank goodness). So 1 point for this dream *ahem* nightmare and 10 points for getting lucid and getting the heck out of there before things got any worse.



That's what spoiler sections are for  :tongue2:

----------


## Saizaphod

Ah! Finally got some proper sleep and got two short ones.

*Night 14*:tropicalboxer:
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB(success):* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Use an Electronic Device (?):* 5 Points
*RC:* 1 Point
*DILD:* 5 Points
*Teleportation:* 10 Points
*
Competition Total: 116 + 32/37 = 148/153 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I walk with a girl to the middle of a large court room hall where an opening appears. A black arm chair is raised to the ground level *( electronic device ? It worked on electricity )* from the opening and I sit on it. It is extremely comfortable and the base starts to lower back down in to the blackness. The girl is with me too somehow. I appear to my bedroom unintentionally *( Would this be considered teleportation? )*  :Confused:  and the dream gets a bad quality to it now as a small skeleton dinosaur picks me up and starts heading outside. Then I'm suddenly in some kind of a "throat" that is more like a tube made out of sheets with lots of milk being swallowed simultaneously as I go down. The girl is still there too but I can't see her. I make a reality check somewhere along the dream.
~ I take a picture of a bed in darkness, and when I look at the picture in my phone I CAN SEE A PALE FREAKY MAN SHOUTING AT THE CAMERA! I scream out of panic and fear, but as the dream quickly turns black I calm myself by realizing it's just a dream. 

~ I'm lucid in my room and I think of a way how to teleport to another scenery. Right! Spinning! Haven't tried that in ages. I go ahead and start spinning and right away pieces of my visual field start to "crack open" into another scenery. A few seconds later I find myself above the treetops of a forest and start jumping down along the branches. There's a lake next to my location and I go to it. I lose lucidity.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Scratched a lucid but didn't quite make it. Still got those few points though. :smiley: 

Night 13 + 14

5 non-lucids: 5 points

2 WBTB: 4 points

Night 13 + 14 total: 9 points

Competition total: 112 points

----------


## Snehk

*Night 15

Two non lucid dreams: 2 points
WBTB attempt: 2 points

Competition total: 102 points*

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Had a good feeling/hope about night 15 but for some reason woke up at night with one very long and detailed dream but cant remember anything after the wbtb i did then... too bad hoped i could make some good points  :Sad: 

*Night 14*

Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
WBTB - 2 

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Fly - 5 points

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Telekinesis - 5 points
Task of the Month - 15 points


*Night Total - 45 points*
DJ Entry


*Night 15*

Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 2 points
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragments - 0,5 point
WBTB - 2 


*Night Total - 4,5 points*


*Competition Total - 550 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 14
27th-28th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams

9:30p fences / dogs / alligators / need sword / weird farm vehicle
7:30p brother / school / bus roll over

Night Total 4 Points

Competition Total 142 points

----------


## Cookino

*Night 15:*
DILD: 10 points
Flying: 5 points
WBTB: 2 points
2 NLD: 2 points

Night total: 19 points


*Spoiler* for _Lucid Dream_: 



I was in my appartment and suddenly got lucid. I was wandering around and decided to remember my goal, which was asking my dream to take me somewhere interesting and enter a mirror. I went to the bathroom and commanded my dream to take me somewhere interesting. I flew up a little so I could reach the mirror and touched it, but noticed it was kinda small for me to go through. I decided to look around for a larger mirror. I searched in other rooms but didn't find one. I woke up shortly after.




Nice little short LD, I didn't do much but it was pretty vivid and I could remember my goals, at least.

----------


## Elaol

3 dreams-3 p

*total today 3
total comp 126*

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

Spellbee Comp Night 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
advance summon-10 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
flying-5 points
partial transformation-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-70 points
competition total-339 points

----------


## AndresLD

Successful night! Managed a WILD inside a dream (counting it as DILD). It wasn't too long but I was able to get a few things done  :smiley: .

WBTB: 2 points
4 Fragments: 2 points

*Water Bending in a Water Planet*


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



29.10.2016 (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a "Fake WILD", a WILD within a dream. This has happened to me before, but I forget if I usually consider it a DILD or a WILD. I think I'll consider it a DILD this time.

I was in a hotel with my girlfriend. We went to bed and for some reason I knew I would have a lucid dream. I closed my eyes and right away felt SP set in. Vibrations were not as strong as they usually are, but they were there. I waited a few seconds and then sat up in my bed. I was not in my dream bedroom, but rather in the hotel bed. I stood up and did a reality check by plugging my nose and breathing. Air didn't get in as easily as it usually does, but I figured it was just a bit stuffed. I rubbed my hands to stabilize and read something on the wall. I remembered the Task of the Month. I put both my hands in my pockets and pulled out a slingy from my left pocket, and a pair of dice from the right pocket. I laughed and then jumped through the window, I phased through it. I started flying towards space. 
For a second I thought I was in the void, but then I saw stars everywhere. I started flying as fast as I could and they became distorted. I stopped and saw a blue planet, I knew it wasn't Earth. I flew towards it and entered its stratosphere and then decided to take away my flying, see if I could make myself invulnerable. I was falling fast but could sorta glide using my body position. There were several beautiful green islands before me, scattered in a deep blue ocean. I aimed towards one of them and at this point I was falling so fast that it became bigger and bigger exponentially. I landed on my feet, and there was an empty *POP* sound as I landed. I left a crater at the landing site of about 10 meters in diameter, I was unharmed.
I walked to the shore, and looked towards the endless ocean, into the horizon. The sky was a mix of blue, and purpleish vanilla. I put my hands stretched out in front of me, and started waterbending. I made swirls in the air, made the shape of a dragon and had it dance in the air. Then I shot a big stream of water straight up in the air and made it explode, it was beautiful. I thought of what I should do next, and had a FA.
The dream continued non-lucidly.




- First DILD of the night: 10 points
- RC: 1 point
- Gain Invulnerability: 5 points
- Advanced Flying: 10 points
- Element Manipulation: 10 points
- Task of the Month: 15 points
- First Step Task: 5 points
- Second Step Task: 10 points
Night Total: 70 Points

*Competition Total: 345 points*

----------


## AndresLD

Dolphin! Same number of points the same night  :tongue2: . WE ARE CONNECTED!!!!!

----------


## Nebulus

1.5 pts a nightmare, yes it was.

blue collar - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 14*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
2 non-lucids - 2 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4.5 points
Competition Total: 111 points*

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 15*
1 non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 3 points
Competition Total: 114 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Well, that was a crazy night. This one might rank pretty high up there on my most hilarious dream encounters.

Night 15
DILD - 10
RC - 1
Interact with DC - 2
Super speed - 5
NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Night 15 Total - 21 pts
Competition Total - 153 pts

DJ Entry






> Okay... not posting the dream for night 14 as it contained the sexual assault of high school students, a part religious people might find offensive, and realistic gun violence. Nope. Not posting THAT anywhere public.
> 
> (Spellbee2 should I pm you the cliff-notes version er no? Please say no, it's just 11 points... )
> 
> For what its worth, I wound up layer 1'ing (thank goodness). So 1 point for this dream *ahem* nightmare and 10 points for getting lucid and getting the heck out of there before things got any worse.



I'll take your word for it.  :Cheeky: 


Gonna be making those changes to the scoresheet today, so pardon my dust as I work.

----------


## OneUp

*Night 15*

WBTB: 2 points

Comp Total: *50 Points*

Been super busy literally all week, worked 6 days straight and been working on an 8 page research paper. Sorry I've been off my game for the last few days. Hopefully tonight I'll go out with a bang.

----------


## spellbee2

*phew* Finished the scoresheet updates. I also added tab colors to identify teams, because frankly that should've been there from day one. Also, fun fact: Google Sheets workbooks can't be more than 2 million cells in total. I learned that because I hit 2 million while making the edits. Luckily though, that's because each sheet had about 900 rows that weren't being used, so I just got rid of those. So hopefully, you'll notice the sheets load at least a little faster when you click on them, since there's about 30,000 fewer cells per sheet that have to get loaded.

Let me know if anything looks off, as usually when I make an update of this magnitude on the scoresheet, something breaks. It may look fine now, but in about 4 days all hell will break loose...

Anyway, since we're now starting week 3...


*Important notes about week 3 - do not skip without reading.*

*Weekly Challenge* - By my count, no one accomplished any of the Week 2 challenges. So because I literally ran out of ideas for challenges half-way through week 1, *Week 2's challenges will be extended to cover Week 3 as well*.

*Task of the Month* - Now that the comp is extending into November, *November's Tasks of the Month are eligible for points*. So, as a general rule, TOTMs must be completed in their month - you can't score October's tasks in November or vice versa. There's no limit on tasks though, so even if you completed all 5 October tasks, you can score 5 more for the November ones.

*3-Step Tasks* - Just like you could for week 2, *you now have the option to pick 3 new tasks for Week 3*. Remember that the difficulty limitations still apply. And no, you STILL can't pick RC/Stabilization as a task...

The new end of the competition is *Sunday, November 6, at 8PM your time.* I'll update the OP to reflect all this.

----------


## Sensei

Night 15
dreams = 2 points
wbtb = 2 points
total = 4 points 
I don't know what happened here. haha

Night 16
Dreams = 6 points
WBTB = 2 points
total = 8 points

First DILD = 10 points
unspecified control (heal) = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points
fly = 5 points
total = 22 points

Second DILD = 5 points
phase through solid object = 10 points
adv flight = 10 points
teleport = 10 points
super strength = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points
unspecified (bungee gum) = 5 points
tk = 5 points
mind control = 5 points
super speed = 5 points
time control = 10 points
element control (lightning, wind) = 10 points
total = 82 points
nights total = 82 + 22 + 8 + 4 = 116 points
comp total = 627 + 116 = 743 points


*Spoiler* for _Zödra invaded_: 




A group of 4 people invaded earth in a non lucid dream. I get ambushed by a guy that says that he has the same role on the team as I have. He looks like a monk. He is always floating. He calls himself a pacifist and is too fast for me to catch up to him when I am not lucid. He keeps floating and phasing through things and breaking things to hurt me and other DCs. I get injured, a huge van comes and picks me up. My dad driving.
"Get in the back, this van operates on a wavelength that the people invading can't get to. The others are in the back."
I am confused and start thinking that my family is going to be in the back and wondering why we are in charge of protecting the world. I jump in the back and vixen, Jason, and a new girl are there. Ooooooh, I get it. This is a dream, semi lucidness really doesn't suit well for fighting. Vixen is fixing her wounds, she sucks at it, a huge scratch all the way from her hip to collar bone, not bleeding anymore, at least she fixed that much. I look at my wounds and they are all almost healed. I put my hand over them and it fixes them. I float over to her (After I fought the monk, my feet never hit the ground again, because I was trying to get on his level of flying and phasing (I didn't do any phasing while lucid though)
"Hey, let me fix that for you." I say to Vixen.
"No." She says, straight faced, putting her shirt back on and trying to pretend that she doesn't have any injuries.
"You are being an idiot if you want to fight someone that you lost to in the past while you are still injured." She ignores me. We ride to a a safe house to recuperate. I wake up





*Spoiler* for _My rightful place on the team_: 




I had a few non lucids at the safe house, but then I got lucid at the beginning of a later dream. 
I remember my fight against the monk and remember how fast he could go. It is nowhere near my lucid speeds. I need to find him and kill him. I don't look where I am going and fly out of the house (through the roof) and then I fly all the way to outerspace, then I imagine he is somewhere I am going to land and I slam onto the ground (it takes about 5 seconds to fly up, see the world, slam down). I made sure not to make a huge crater, and he floats up from the ground, smiling.
"You made it back. There is no way you can beat me, I am just faster and better than you, I told you, I am a pacifist and you cannot harm me."
"That is a load of crap, you are no more a pacifist than I am." I say, Teleporting behind him and kicking him in the back. He goes flying and phases through a wall. I imagine a cold rope keeping a hold on him, like Hisoka's bungee gum, I hit him amazingly far, but it hit the limits of stretching and he flew back to me, this time destroying things instead of phasing through, the last couple things he managed to phase through and then he almost runs into me, but I stop him with TK and take over his mind for a second. I was able to easily get a location of their leader and what he looked like. A very stern old man, but that was before he transformed when he got to Zödra to watch us. I make him pass out and then fly back up to the atmosphere and just let the opposite of whatever happened last time happen. I land at the hideout. I walk outside and there is a clearing, bright in the sun, and no one else wants to go there, even though there are people in the woods everywhere. As soon as I get to the clearing, I pause half a second and it charges my legs, the release and I run to the tree in the middle of the clearing almost instantaneously. I am really angry at this guy. (The tree is the old man's transformation). I don't want him to transform, so I pause his time, but leave his mind there in real time. 
"You invade my space, and you send a mindless drone to confront me, the others on my team don't even know that I am the leader, but you obviously scouted us out and you didn't notice that I was in charge? You can't even keep up with me yourself, I am letting you see how fast I am, look at everything else and how slow it is moving." the presence inside the tree moves its consciousness around and starts to panic, realizing that everything else is moving so slow, I am walking in circles and talking to him.  Yes time has stopped, but there is nothing wrong with him thinking I am just this fast.  :tongue2: 
"I control the weather! I control the tides, I control the eb and flow, you cannot keep up, you cannot compare. Leave this place." I cause the earth to get dark and then have lightning shoot out from me in a few different directions, the wind blows strong, even in this paused time. I release time and a huge beam of purple shoots up the sky, it is the transformation of the tree as well as him flying away, looks pretty cool. I see 4 other blue lights fly behind it.  I will probably fight him someday, but I didn't really feel like fighting, he seemed really strong, and other than using the time bluff, it might be a close fight, I would rather just get him away for now and fight him later. I wake up.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 15
28th-29th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB
+.5 Fragment (1:00p)
+11 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:30a mother / food / running-driving / acrylic paint can
2:05a class with girl / hallway / chairs
3:15a flying grape clusters / vending machine / flying frozen fruit / 3 man conversation
4:25a waiting line / friend runs off / red mustang / candy store / scant cloths / stopped kid thief / candy
5:00a shower from ceiling / bedroom / everything out of place
5:45a dental office / woman in the dark / underwear only
6:15a woman / bird thru cage bottom
12:00p cars underwater / siblings leave / sister & mother / many people / can't find way back
1:30p bird on floor / messy room / terrible find
2:30p computer consultants / class in blue / kids / problems / crtl-alt-del
4:05p big house / girl waiting / costume for play / 4x4 ride / hair / tandem skateboards / central park / guy with backpack / police vs guy / guy shoots many / spinning machine gun in backpack / ducking for cover

Night Total 13.5 Points

Competition Total 155.5 points

Stupidest lucid miss: all the flying stuff in 3:15 dream
Best Non-lucid moment: riding behind girl on 4x4, could smell her hair, feel her pulse and breathing
Scariest moment: spinning machine gun in back pack sending out bullets and tracers
Dumbest moment: when I realized I was in my underwear in a room of people I thought to myself "all my lucid dreaming has made me less self conscious"

----------


## FryingMan

night #15
7 non-lucid dreams: 7
3 fragments: 1.5
+ church/bbq/crying, wedding (ex: golden cuff link with dandruf), deck/bridge/argument/donut, Chinese guy with feet pegs
+ CH roof work / expense / spiky yellow/dirty, dad on lounge chair
(WBTB), 
+ parking, road, u-turn, road police stop, pepper spray, pocket knife, wife arguing w/cop
+ on the waterfront, rail road cart, goes fast, look out for head
+ sneaking through the police checkpoint, police rebellion, wear illegal weapons openly, elevator ride
+ high tech sex dolls, short women with spools of thread marketing more models
+(f) the jacuzzi with clothed side & and the one with the topless women, weird boobs
+(f) conversation with the ultraliberal girls
+(f) serving drinks for the group after a meeting
+ wife's [deceased] dad says he'd rather read than work, overhead map doing magic?, dive into pool with two naked girls one in each arm/ authorities complain/ the girls answer/authorities apologize
WBTB: 2

night total: 10.5

night #16:

6 non-lucid dreams: 6
+ mountain, steep don't go wife says, beautiful creek, odd fountain, someone turns it off as I try to take a picture
+ staying at N&A's place, loud construction noise (bad choice, should have asked first), sitting in living room on chair with TV, A talks about unpacking from the move
+ rapper strip/erotic dance with big (ahem)s
+ bikers invade town / the (actors?) all leave, sliding down the snowy hill on sleds
+ leaving the show I have to erase all the gay things people wrote in my book/magazine, there are so many it takes a long time
+ outdoors picnic at table bare feet avoiding cow droppings and cat poo fresh

WBTB: 2

night total: 8

competition total: 142 + 8 + 10.5 = 160.5

----------


## Snehk

*Night 16

Non lucid dream: 1 point
WBTB attempt: 2 points
Fragment: 0.5 of point

Night total: 3.5 points
Competition total: 105.5 point*

For week 3 I'm taking same three-step tasks as for week 1:

- push yor hand through solid object
- fully phase through big object
- full transformation

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 15*
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*3 Fragments:* 1,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*
Competition Total: 152,5 + 5,5 = 158 Points*

----------


## oneironautics

What are these vampires feeding on ... :-( 
 Love the weekend finally got rested without annoying alarm clock, even survived winter time changing nonsense.

friday night 
2 dream 2 points 
2 frag 1 
=3
sat night 
1 dream 1 point
frag 1/2 
=1,1/2 
97 1/2 + 4 1/2
total =102 

COME ON SKELETONS!!  INVOKE YOUR SKELETAL POWERS :-)

----------


## StaySharp

Here comes the summary for all the past nights. To my greatest and pleasant surprise I had 2 lucid dreams, both occurred on separate days.

2 full dreams and 2 fragments makes 3 points.

2nd lucid of the competition: Dream street signs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
This one was very short, not really interesting either.
DEILD/WILD: 10 Points

3rd lucid of the competition: The moons of Tibaro and some planetary devastation - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
This one was rather long and very interesting as well. Tons of points in here too.
DILD: 10 Points
DC Interaction (Talking/Fighting): 2
Mass Telekinesis (Brought in meteors in huge quantities and sizes from several moons): 10 Points
DC Manipulation (the moons had some sort of consciousness and I manipulated them to keep pelting my location with meteors even without my TK): 5 points
Invulnerability (Planetary devastation didn't leave a scratch): 5 points
Super speed (zoomed through the dust and rubble during the fight): 5 points
Adv. object changing (I devastated the planetoid I was on which changed its shape drastically, and turned a city to fine dust): 5 points
Total of this dream: 42

Total of this post: 55

Competition total: 85,5

This was the best lucid I had within a competition for a few years. It's a shame I've done so much stuff while perfectly avoiding all of my 3STasks and my personal goal, but well, it was fun anyway.

----------


## Elaol

1 fragment-0.5 points

*Total today: 0.5
Total competition: 128* 

P.S. I realized I had miscalculated something, so this is my corrected total score  ::D:  spellbee2's score sheet pointed out to my mistake  ::D:

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 15

NLD x2=2
WBTB x1=2

Night 16

NLD x1=1
DILD x1=10
Telekenisis x1=5
Misc dream control x1=5 (If redirecting a tazer back at the user counts as element manipulation, let me know.)
Fly x1=5
Gain Invunerablity x1=5 (If being smashed into a tile/concrete floor hard enough to crack it and feeling nearly nothing counts.)
Element Manipulation x1=10

Spells Fall Comp Nights 15 16 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## KingCobra

Won't have a night like this until next weekend.
*
Competition Night 16*
5 non-lucids - 5 points
DILD - 10 points
WBTB - 2 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points
Fly - 5 points
Telekinesis - 5 points
Change Gravity - 5 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Complete an Old Personal Goal - 10 points
*
Night Total: 55 points!!!!
Competition Total: 169 points

*

----------


## DreamSwimmer

2 non lucids - 2 points
WB2B-2 points

total 4 points

----------


## dolphin

Good night for lucidity but bad night for dream control. I figured I succeeded at the totm as I put my hands in my pockets without expectation and pulled them out, even though there wasn't anything in my pockets the first two times. The third time my pockets were so full that I couldn't pull anything out. The forth time, I woke up while was pulling something out.

3 NLDs-3 points

Spellbee Comp Night 16 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
use everyday object for dream control-5 points
totm success-15 points

DILD-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
flying-5 points

DILD-5 points

DILD-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-55 points
competition total-394 points

----------


## Sivason

4 LDs on vacation - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Lets see, I had 14 points when I last posted. I have been on vacation with my wife for our 10th anniversary. I did wbtb on 7 nights (14) I had 4 lucids by chance each on a separate night (40) 2 RCs (2) stabilize (1) fly (5) manipulate DC (5) adv banish water from feet (10) =14 + 77 = 91
*
Comp total = 91*

Sorry team. I know this is pretty low scoring for expert.

----------


## Cookino

*Night 16:*
WBTB:2 points
NLD: 1 point

*Night total*:3 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 16
29th-30th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams

3:20a ceo party / board meeting / hostile takeover / majority holder’s house
4:30a team / headquarters / back office / marked / call
6:00a test / grade packet / drive to instructors / wrong turn / off road / no lights / roller coaster transport / dc premonition / encounter another roller coaster / attacked / occupant smashed flat / 3 Muppet like creatures / race horse $million / kids family theft curse 
8:30a at fair / preacher / woman lectures / forgot shoes / disturbed grave markers / virtual reality like game / chased by goblins and pig people / bowling alley / parents / home

Night Total 6 Points

Competition Total 161.5 points

----------


## spellbee2

Even though I haven't been getting super lucid, I've had a ton of really long, vivid dreams lately. Probably only a matter of time before I just explode with points.

Night 16
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night Total - 4
Competition Total - 157

Also, fun fact, if the competition had ended today, the Vampires would've swept the floor with us all.
1st - *Vampires* - 2186.5
2nd - *Werewolves* - 1733
3rd - *Skeletons* - 1691
Will that lead hold up through the actual end of the competition? Only time will tell...

----------


## JadeGreen

> Even though I haven't been getting super lucid, I've had a ton of really long, vivid dreams lately. Probably only a matter of time before I just explode with points.
> 
> Night 16
> 2 NLDs - 2
> WBTB - 2
> 
> Night Total - 4
> Competition Total - 157
> 
> ...



 ::holyshit:: 

I swear the comp ended today? Was it extended or something or am I just that slow?? *rcs*

----------


## spellbee2

> I swear the comp ended today? Was it extended or something or am I just that slow?? *rcs*



Dang son, what part of...





> *Important notes about week 3 - do not skip without reading.*



...did you not understand?

Yeah we're doing another week. Sensei suggested it here, I asked everyone if they wanted it here, enough people said yes so I confirmed it here, and I made the scoresheet edits and extensively talked about the new rules here.

Glad you guys are reading all my announcements...  :Puppy dog eyes:

----------


## Occipitalred

No LDs since my last post...  :Sad: 

But here's my NLD count:
9th day: 2
10th: 5
11th: 2
12th: 7
13th: 2
14th: 3
15th: 1
Total points: 22pts
Competition total: 112pts

I am quite happy with my NLDs though. Despite lack of lucidity, I have good emotional control.  :smiley:  

Good luck to all on this extra week!

----------


## DreamSwimmer

I have been tweaking my WILD technique and finally some success! (Despite shitty dream control). Witness the resurgence of the wolf.

4 non lucid dreams- 4 points
WB2B- 2 points


First Wild of the night - 10 points
RC- 1 point
Drive car- 5 points
Advanced summoning- 10 points
Interact with DC-2 points

Second WILD of the night -5 points
Interact with DC - 2 points

Total 41 points

----------


## oneironautics

night 17 sunday night
2 dreams 2 points 

TOTAL 104 

Ready for Last weeks mission Updating goals

3 task
fly, super strength, superspeed,

personal 
Visit Skeleton Technologies Germany 
Visit Skeleton Technologies Estonia
Activate Technology
Use invisibility cloak 
Pick something up with Flying Whale 
speak with staff
do skeletal excercise push up or squat 
eat high calcium food 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN  :mwahaha:

----------


## FryingMan

night #17 (including 00:00 2016-10-31)

+(f)  garage guy
+ trapped, keys, escape from house
+ freeway chase exit New Jersey, downtown store banner
+ bowling
+ balloon / music 
+ (DO) demon (?) returns for revenge on her ex, pushes him through a portal to a hellish location, and engages in a competition, wedding rings

WBTB

+ FA AA in corner "let everyone who wants to be here be here"
+ frisky, upstairs, mirrors, window, guy's looking back at me , hide, see DCs, bed, ST ("can I keep my shirt on?"), mouth full of sharp teeth
+(LD) 
*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I encounter English speakers and this grabs my attention, I listen to them and look at them as I walk by, the parents are saying something to their male kids about someting they get when they leave the country.   I leave the (restaurant? and am walking in an area between shops, I stop and turn around and am feeling frisky but I can't risk anything, since I'm awake.  I'm walking up to a group of people, there's a cute short-haired petite girl there, I think Wouldn't it be great, though, if I was dreaming?  I'm suspicious.   <nose pinch> air escapes, still not sure, it all seems so bright and vivid and clear, so I look at my hand for confirmation and I have two stumpy fingers. OK definitely dreaming.   So I start talking to the girl and I'm thinking I really wish I could come up with a good line for these dream girls!   I say something about movies or the news to get her attention.  The one I'm talking to, her face starts morphing and things perhaps getting unstable, so I move on.  I think she says something about not being interested in the news  :smiley: .   I find another girl similar to the first (short, dark hair), but she's quite busty, I get her attention and try to give her a line but she brushes me off saying "I'm really busy" [haha].   I grab her anyway and brief ST ensues waking with a kiss.




7 non-lucids: 7
1 fragment: 0.5
DILD: 10
RC: 1
interact with a DC: 2

night total: 20.5

competition total: 160.5 + 20.5 = 181

----------


## obfusc8

Busy weekend, here's my catch up post - 

*night 15*
2 frags -1
3nd - 3
wbtb - 2

night total - 6

*night 16*

1 frag - 0.5
2nd  -2
wbtb -2
1st dild - 10

night total - 14.5

*night 17
*
frag - 0.5
3nd - 3
wbtb -2
1st dild - 10
partial tf (clothes) - 5
element manipulation - 10
fly - 5
teleport - 10
2nd dild - 5
interact with dc - 2
advanced summon (motorbike) - 10
control gravity - 5
fully phase - 10
invulnerability - 5

night total - 82.5

Catch up dream journal post

----------


## dolphin

5 NLDs-5 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I was sitting down outside with some people and heard some weird looking birds repeating what the people were saying which made me lucid. I got into the air and tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't. I flew up and tried to dive into the ground to teleport but decelerated too quickly. The dream started to fade but I said "No! I want to stay in the dream!" which stabilized the dream. I looked around for something to do and stole a can of coca cola from somebody's picnic. I took a drink but it tasted like diluted coconut water with pulp in it. I looked around for something else to do and woke up.




DILD-10 points
flying-5 points
stabilization-1 point
drink something-5 points

night total-26 points
competition total-430 points

----------


## AndresLD

Night 16:

WBTB: 2 points
4 non-LDs: 4 points

Night 17:

WBTB: 2 points
3 non-LDs: 3 points

*Competition Total: 356 points*

----------


## Cookino

*Night 17:*
NDL:2 points
WBTB:2 points

*Night total*:4 points
*Competition total:*168

Pretty uneventful night other than a weird dream I had. I was in my great-uncle's appartment with my family and someone else when I saw a weird figure with a dark face and yellow glowing eyes staring at me. I's body kinda looked like Midna's from the Legend of Zelda and its face was shadowy and creepy. They told it was a robot they got that was serving them. I was creeped out for a bit until I started talking to it and it was actually intelligent. We them shrinked and went inside a sewer, I fought some rats and them we found some bizarre, deformed creatures that consisted of lumps of meat with some limbs. It was pretty freaky, the robot got tangled up inside of one of them and I had to save her. We eventually got back to the appartment and warned everyone to never go to the sewers.

I also tried WILD again but ended up sleeping while counting. I think I'll just use a mantra instead.

----------


## Saizaphod

Am I the only one who has to continuously check your previous post to know what night you're on?  :Boggle: 

Also how do people recall up to 9 dreams per night!? 

*Night 16*
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Competition Total: 158 + 4 = 162 Points*

----------


## Nazrax

Night 14 (journal):
4 NLDs: 4 points
2 fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 7 points

Night 15 (journal):
I was camping Friday night and didn't record my NLDs until later in the morning; but I guess bad sleeping conditions are good for lucids? Go figure ...
2 NLDs: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
New personal goal: 15 points
Total: 27 points

Night 16: Nothing

Night 17 (journal): Disappointed that the galantamine didn't help last night, but oh well.
4 NLDs: 4 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 6 points

Competition total: 247.5






> The new end of the competition is Sunday, November 6, at 8PM your time.



Thanks for extending the competition - I've had more lucids in the last two weeks than I do in an average year.






> Am I the only one who has to continuously check your previous post to know what night you're on?  Also how do people recall up to 9 dreams per night!?



No, you're not the only one ...

Before bed, I run a notepad-style app on my phone and "pin" it so that the lock screen doesn't come up, flip the phone upside-down so I'm not affected by the screen's light, and put my Bluetooth keyboard within reach. When I wake up, I keep my eyes closed, grab my keyboard, put it on my lap, and type out everything I can think of (I don't have to touch the phone at all, because typing on the keyboard wakes up the phone). In the morning, I transfer my notes to my computer, tidy them up, and post them.

YMMV, but my recall went way up once I stopped messing around with a paper journal. I can journal much faster, with much more detail, without hurting my wrist, without moving, and without messing with lights.

----------


## FryingMan

> Am I the only one who has to continuously check your previous post to know what night you're on? 
> 
> Also how do people recall up to 9 dreams per night!? 
> 
> *Night 16*
> *1 Dream:* 1 Point
> *2 Fragments:* 1 Point
> *WBTB:* 2 Points
> 
> *Competition Total: 158 + 4 = 162 Points*



Years of practice and (potentially) lots of wakings  :smiley: .

I personally use a theatrical definition of dream, not a sleep-phase-waking one.   So I count scenes as being different dreams even if they were in the same sleep phase if they share nothing of: actors, or scene, or plot, or transition.   Sometimes, even if they share nothing, I just "know" they're part of the same dream, in which case the count is lower.    If I don't have that feeling, and they have nothing in common, I count them as different dreams.

I personally get a lot of short dreams in the late morning.   When I'm really noticing every waking I'll get sometimes up to 4+ dreams per waking, and over 4 wakings that's a boatload of dreams.   But it's pretty tiring, too.     I spend a *lot* of time during the night on recall, sometimes 20-30 minutes at a major waking, which risks insomnia for me but that's sort of the pattern I evolved to over the years.

A similar question was asked in an earlier competition, my answer became FryingMan's dream recall tips  :smiley: 

Pay attention, reflect, *recall*.   Spend time practicing your recall every day and every night, have it be important to you, and it will improve over time.  Reach for dream recall *every time you find yourself awake*, period, no exceptions, no vacations.

----------


## Raipat

Sorry guys that I did not post since some days after start of this competition.
I was not well a few days and then travelling. I kept journaling my nights, but there were no big successess, I will post that later for completeness.
That Luciding device is still unusable by the way, so I did not use it like I wrote in my last post, yet. They promised to release a new firmware soon. Well...  :tongue2:

----------


## Snehk

Nothing recalled for night 17.

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 17* 
Nothing 
*
Night Total: 0 points
Competition Total: 169 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Had a surprisingly long lucid during a 10-minute snooze. Not too shabby.

Night 17
1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2
DILD - 10
RC - 1
Fully phase through big solid object - 10
Fly - 5
Interact with a DC - 2
Basic summoning (hidden blade) - 5
2nd step (basic summoning) - 10
Super speed - 5

Night 17 Total - 51 pts
Competition Total - 208 pts

DJ Entry

----------


## Occipitalred

First, my last post had a mistake (I said day 9 instead of day 10, day 10 instead of day 11 and so on).

Now, for the 17th day:Here
5 NLDs (5pts)
1 DILD (10pts)
Interact with a Dream Character (2 pts)
Eat/Drink Something (2 5 pts)
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object (10 pts) + 1st Step Task (5 pts)

Night Total: 34 37
Competition total: 146 149

(edited, thanks Cooleymd! Also, I love your signature, it makes me laugh and there's never a good time to say it, here it is! )

(Maybe I can reach 200 pts before the end...)

----------


## cooleymd

@Occipitalred
• Eat/Drink Something - 5 points

----------


## Elaineylane

1 pt non lucid (I had to get up at 4:30 to get my clown make up done for school so yep 1 pt is all I got.)

3 Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby

Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country

Week 2 task Intermediate:
Put on a halloween costume and gain the powers/abilities of the costume.
Spellbee's Spooky comp night 16 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 



Non-luic: Mike & I were walking along a highway when we heard gun shots. We immediately got down in a ditch by a college campus. A guy died right in front of us . The world had become caos so we found refuge in a community of ppl at this college. There were a whole lot of awful things happening & ppl sharing stories. Then Mike & I witnessed a woman get shot & we patiently waited while an organizer person talked to a man who could acquire some medical supplies & other stuff. We were hoping for a gun but no dice. But we did get other items from him. We started walking around the campus that used to be the college pub. My first husbands brother was there. His wife was there too & she was telling us of their hardships about trying to keep a fire going when it was so cold. She also talked about water issues & a whole lot death. It was so sad. And as we went about things all throughout the dream was masses of death everywhere.

----------


## oneironautics

night 18 1
 1/2  p
TOTAL 105 1/2

----------


## FryingMan

night #18

early/mid
+ freeway, avoid highway patrol? take exit, long string of bikers, pull us over, lead biker furious and rips up the right front fender
+ flying around dance troupe rehearsal hall, then flying with one of the female dancers, face in her belly, smell her slightly pungent sweat
+ meet with high school friends, DD want to hug him, give gifts of precious stones, precious stone packets, tall weird rastafarian guy and battle
+ freeway hurry exit before the main rush leaves the event, very special lanes, running over markers, squeezed by barrier columns, going fast, trapped at last?
+ with girls on ground, their legs spread, dirty, take wipes to clean, pull out the snake from her (ahem) , "why did my mom put that in there?" she says
+ surfer's reserve their board spot on the stones with their cars, caverns overflow with oozing goop, quick escape, chat with girl below, enter (K, 1st?) classroom, talk about coding curriculum w/teacher, at the chalkboard but can't find good piece of chalk, knock some to floor, teacher doesn't want me using her chalk stubs

later
+ [ultra vivid & present ("V&P"), location aware, medium length] CH neighbor sold to Wells Fargo, built huge addition blocking light, "helped" us by installing privacy gates on our garage, talk to former owner and WF guy saying how this sucks, people will be stopping for cash at the 24 hour ATM all the time, well at least my kids won't have far to go to get cash
+ [V&P location aware, long] PTL home sold to G's, walk through, room w/tables, excellent acoustics, caulk on floor, she plays oboe (knife? reed work?) guy got job teaching calculus (how? He doesn't speak [FL]?  Will he teach in English? Discussion seated around, wife smacks our daughter [FALSE], then smacks friend ("she can't do that!?") I'm sitting with a girl draped all over me, wife won't like that, hurry to school
+ cow prank explanation on square hillside plot, I'm concerned the new people will get in trouble , woman uses me for the example cow, she chases me around square kicking me saying to hit the fat part of the cow belly
+ clothing store with kids [boy & girl, FALSE] they're sick from the cold so not at school, I select an all-natural "Yak" (but really Llama from the picture) blanket from a famous Yak troupe, Yak socks, we go to checkout and I pass a rack of odd ties, man is buying something at the counter

10 non-lucids: 10

night total: 10

competition total: 181 + 10 = 191

update competition total: didn't count WBTB from night #17: 191 + 2 = 193

----------


## Snehk

Nothing recalled again, points only for failed WBTB attempt.

*Night 18

WBTB attempt: 2 points

Competition total: 107.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 17
30th-31st 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:30 woman on phone / bad parking / potato chips / icecream store
3:15 family mashed potatoes / father /  running / water obstacle / climbing down girders / vehicle / mall / addictive candy

Night Total 4 Points

Competition Total 165.5 points
*
where the F' the November Tasks* tis like the 2nd in some parts of the world

additional personal goal:
*NEW*  'Smell at least 3 DC's Hair'

----------


## obfusc8

*night 18*

5 frag - 2.5
wbtb  - 2
1st dild - 10
unspecified dream control (super leap) - 5
invulnerability (fell from cliff, took no damage) - 5
interact with a dc - 2
2nd dild - 5
object changing (flowerpot into phone) - 5
use electronic device - 5

night total - 40.5
sub total - 714.5

Bicycle Thief / Flowerpot Phone

----------


## Cookino

*Night 18:*
NLD:1 point
WBTB:2 points

Total: 3 points

Ughh still not lucid... I tried WILD but I think I got distracted and forgot to repeat my mantra which I was going to use as an anchor. Woke up sometime later and tried wild but random toughts started racing in my mind and I got distracted, eventually I was too awake to go back to sleep.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 18
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 18 Total - 4 pts
Competition Total - 212 pts

Apparently my strategy of "Watch scary movies for Halloween, have a nightmare, and become lucid" didn't pan out, even though I had a not-that-scary dream related to one of the movies.

Also, updating my 3-step:
1. Fly
2. Super Speed
3. Advanced Telekinesis

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

competition total-432 points

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 17*
*6 Fragménts:* 3 Points
*
Competition Total: 162 + 3 = 165 Points*

----------


## Sensei

> Am I the only one who has to continuously check your previous post to know what night you're on? 
> 
> Also how do people recall up to 9 dreams per night!? 
> 
> *Night 16*
> *1 Dream:* 1 Point
> *2 Fragments:* 1 Point
> *WBTB:* 2 Points
> 
> *Competition Total: 158 + 4 = 162 Points*



Lol,  saizaphod,  PM me if you want some help with recall.  :wink2:  
Night 17
Dreams = 9 points
Wbtb = 2 points
Night total = 11 points
Comp total = 743 + 11 = 754

----------


## DreamSwimmer

rats no ld last night

2 non lucids- 2 points
WB2B-2 points

total 4 points

----------


## Lichi

Night 18

2 non lucid dreams: 2 points.

1st DILD of the night: 10 points.

Night total: 12 points.

DJ Entry here.

----------


## Nazrax

Night 18 (journal):
2 NLDs: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 4 points
Competition total: 251.5

----------


## Yukita

Didn't have a dream these 3 days:') Saturday I only had one hour of sleepXD and the other days I can't remember what I dreamed. damn....
But I'll post next time^^ I hope...

----------


## Elaineylane

2 pts- Interact with a Dream Character
1 pt -stablization
2 pts- wbtb
10 pts- First DILD of the Night
2 pts- chain a dream
5 pts- super speed
2 pts- Interact with a Dream Character
5 pts- Gain Invulnerability
5 pts- DC Changing
10 pts- Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
= 44 pts ***** 44+118.5=162.5 total contest

3 Step Goal: 
Fly
Element Manipulation
Practice a Waking Life Hobby
Personal New Goals:
Voyage through a crack I make in the earth
Find my dream house
Take a magical train to another country
Week 2 task Intermediate:
Put on a halloween costume and gain the powers/abilities of the costume.
Spellbee's Spooky comp night 17 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 



D1: I was in this old house with infinite rooms. I know this house immediately because it's a dream sign for me. I've not seen it since I've been on DreamViews which was surprising in some way. I knew for sure I was dreaming & became lucid. This house has so many hidey hole places & rooms that it was like a playground for lucidity. But with that said I also had to try to find the meaning in it as well. There were a lot of people living there & I was milling around & getting familiar w/ the characters asking them things like why they were there. It was sad, most responses were from kids & adults that had been put in the foster care system. Which is where this dream stems from for me & teaches me things. I was standing at the bottom of a staircase when I got woke up by my phone.
WBTB
D2: I didn't get up, I just turned my volume off & fell right back into the same dream, hence "chaining a lucid". I wasn't at the bottom of the stairs though but in a kitchen. RC. I was talking to a man & explaining that I know this house well & he was rather pacifying in his answer. I now know why I'm in the dream. (It's personal, it's something about my father recently). I wall through out the house talking once more w/ others & trying to explain where the hidey places are. I walked right through a wall to get to another room which was kinda cool. It felt like everything went dark briefly & I ended up in the room I wanted to. In the room w/ me is a mouse so I make him big which was rather more startling than expected so I put him back to himself. It felt like it became more dangerous while big. I was really afraid I would run out of time so I walked up to the top floor which was like a big spiral staircase that was like a building top & jumped down to the bottom. I felt like superman cuz I landed in that kneeling pose, lol. I decided to run up the stairs back to the top at super speed but once I got to the top my dream decided to end. All in all a good night I'd say.

----------


## Elaineylane

> Night 18 (journal):
> 2 NLDs: 2 points
> WBTB: 2 points
> Total: 4 points
> Competition total: 251.5



You are doing well during this challenge, congrats & thx.

----------


## Sensei

Night 18
Dreams = 4 points (I had more, but had a rough morning and didn't feel like DJing them and all)
WBTB = 2 points

WILD = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points
unspecified dream control (respawning) = 5 points
points = 23
comp total = 23 +754 =777 points


*Spoiler* for _Sniping_: 




I am dreaming about setting up my PS4 and people are coming in the apartment and talking about "The big game" I don't really watch sports, but I like having events. I am setting it up and then I start thinking about how I haven't played COD in a while. I wake up.
My daughter wakes me up and I talk to her a bit and then go back to sleep.
COD starts. I am on infection and I have a sniper rifle, it is all messed up though, more like a long bar with a hidden trigger. Still has a scope, but is only at a 90 degree angle from the trigger. I look for the safety and turn it off. I am up in the house with only one window and as I look out the window, I hear a sniper shot. I bump down and then back up, seeing the guy, I fire a shot and miss. I go back down and get to the other side of the window, I bump up and BAM! I am at the start of the level. I run back up to sniper tower and this time I pre-aim a lot and wait until I hear a sniper shot. I jump up and sure enough,  the other sniper is looking somewhere else, I take the shot and then more people start flooding in, since it isn't a real sniper, I don't have to wait for animations or do the bolt action. I take about 7 people and then wake up.

----------


## cooleymd

> Also how do people recall up to 9 dreams per night!?



I do it by waking after every cycle, during this competition it has just come naturally each night I typically sleep thru between cycle 1 and cycle 2 but wake after cycle 2 and every successive cycle

If you look at the times for my dream synopsis lists those are the times rounded back to the nearest 5 minutes that I awoke (or if I lay dazed in bed for a bit the first time I looked at the clock)

very rarely during this competition I will just try to memorize the dream and then go back to sleep (sometimes forgetting many segments of a dream as a result) but most often (because the computer in my sleeping room is broken) I get up and walk to this room and type up the dream as soon as I recall as much as I think I will (of course in the case of one of my lucids where I lost lucidity I didn't even remember the lucid portion until I was typing it up, Note To Self: never go with the flow).

In other competitions I have used lots of liquids to ensure I will wake up after every cycle, but not really this time.

Also If I find that I'm not waking I will practice a night of sleep disruption, in which I will set alarms for every single hour of the night (it kills the recall quite a bit, but) on subsequent nights I will find myself waking after every cycle (usually).  I even start with alarms going off at like 8 and 9 before I go to sleep, then at 10 11 12 1 2 3 4 and a final alarm set at wake time for me 5+, even on the sleep disruption night I will begin to wake before each alarm after the 2nd one while sleeping as my brain is fearing the alarm, this causes me to have many shortened REM cycles that night and since I wake naturally except at 10/11 and 5 or 11/12 and 5, my latter and better recall isn't really affected.

Finally in this contest you may see that I can only sleep so long but since the days go from 8pm to 8pm sometimes I give up on sleeping and then go back to napping many hours latter, you might also notice that during napping and also in the last cycles before giving up, that my cycles are shorter and shorter.

I find my recall is best if I wake naturally but also quickly, so I would recommend that you try drinking a lot.  It will cause you to wake after each dream, and to wake quickly.  This will avoid what I have referred to as sleep-think, where I wake and then my mind slowly wanders as it comes into focus, often I'm not aware that I fell asleep but when I realize nearly and hour or more has passed I think what was I dreaming about and it is much tougher then If I wake from a dream thinking (but resisting) running to the bathroom.

You may also notice that latter dreams have many more recalled segments. (in my synopsis list)


Note: during this competition I have only woken to alarms like 3 times, the other 100+ times I have awoken sometimes with only fragment or without recall (but mostly with dreams) were all natural awakenings.


Final Note: the maximum number of dreams I have counted upon awakening ONE.   The number of times I might have had multiple dreams and still counted it as ONE maybe twice but I doubt it.  I have enough experience of recalling many segments to know that transitions (even ridiculous and undetected ones) can be fast and lead to totally seemingly unrelated segments, only if I have been asleep and remember many segments and a bit of crap that just doesn't fit will I suspect it was a previous dream (but in this competition I have rarely except for cycle 1/2 slept thru more than one cycle)

----------


## AndresLD

2 Dreams: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
*Competition Total: 360 points* 

Sorry team, I've been lazy on my journaling and WBTBs lately (not waking myself up enough).
Since this has worked the last 2 times, *I promise to get lucid tomorrow* , let's see if it works again tonight!

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 18*
1 non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 3 points
Competition Total: 172 points
*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 18
31st-1st 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:20a aftermath / troops / cyanide water
2:40a false awakening / mother / opera TV / dog sounds / graham crackers / contractor remote workers


Night Total 4 Points

Competition Total 169.5 points


I have taken tomorrow off hopefully I can get lucid or at least dream up a pile of dreams  :smiley:

----------


## DreamSwimmer

4 non lucid dreams- 4 points
WB2B- 2 points
First Wild of the night- 10 points
Pass through solid object - 10 points
RC-1 point
First DILD of the night-10 points
Interact with DC-2 points
Second Wild of the night-5 points
Elemental summoning-10 points
Pass through solid object-10 points
Teleportation 10 points
RC-1 point

DJ

Total 65 points

----------


## oneironautics

night 19 
1 point
TOTAL 106 1/2

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 19*
1 non-lucid - 1 point
*
Night Total: 1 point
Competition Total: 173 points
*

----------


## obfusc8

night 19

3nd - 3
wbtb - 2
night total - 5

----------


## Nazrax

Night 19:
1 fragment: .5 points (middle-of-the-night me said "Nah, you can wait until morning to record that" ...)
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 2.5 points
Competition total: 254





> You are doing well during this challenge, congrats & thx.



Thanks  :smiley:  I went into it expecting that my generally excellent recall would get me more than a few points, but I have to admit that I never expected so many lucids (honestly, I didn't expect any). I guess that's the whole point of these things - to get us thinking more about lucids and push us to have more than we'd usually have. Now we'll have to see if I can keep it up ...

----------


## FryingMan

Night #19 (including 00:00 2016-11-02)

+[f] at the board with girl make joke she's mad
+ Star Wars laser cannons hose hold girl kiss music say I love you
+ [vivid] destroyed elevators heavy refrigerators elevator shaft, detailed exam and design of electronic circuits
+[f] wedding party girl man did not come standing to side cart pulled by (ducks?) goes by

WBTB
+ pet food, lion, gate, stairs
+ laptop, passport folders, late for plane, doctor's appt
+ stray cats kittens mrs. Ben closet
+ sexy time

6 nlds: 6
2 frags: 1
WBTB 2

Night total: 9

Competition total: 193 + 9 = 202

----------


## Elaol

*31.10.*

1 fragment: 0.5
3 dreams: 3

*Total today: 3.5*

*1.11.*

2 dreams: 2

*Total today: 2*

*2.11.*

4 dreams: 4

*Total today: 4*

*Total competition: 137.5*

----------


## Cookino

*Night 19:*
DILD:10 points
DC interaction:2 points
RC/Stabilizatoin:1 point
New personal goal (ask dream to take me somewhere interesting, enter a mirror):15 points
Fly:5 points
NLD:2 points
WBTB:2 points

By the way, wasn't sure if I should count both my dream goal and phasing through a solid object for points, I counted just the goal because it involved entering a mirror.

*Night total:*37 points

Competition total:209

DJ link.

FINALLY lucid again. Was beginning to get worried there! I woke up and was thinking of getting up but decided to try sleeping more, I think that's when I had this dream. Also, I completed a personal goal which is nice, even if it didn't go as intended... I had in mind some cool, mysteryous area to explore. I guess my dream was just feeling lazy and gave me some generic urban area. Next time I enter a mirror I'll try using expectation and visualization and see where that takes me. Also, it was weird how I couldn't even float at the start, but at least I suddenly regained that ability midway through.

----------


## Snehk

*Night 19

WBTB attempt: 2 points
Non lucid dream: 1 point

Competition total: 110.5*

[02-11-2016: Alien] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 18*
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*3 Fragments:* 1,5 Points
*
Competition Total: 165 + 2,5 = 167,5 Points*

----------


## Sensei

I really don't feel like DJing today, so I am just giving synopsis for all of these.  :tongue2: 

Night 18
dreams = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points
teleport = 10 points
unspecified dream control (breathe underwater)= 5 points


*Spoiler* for _Computer games_: 



I realize that I am dreaming I am in the same room I was in last dream, with a friend. I grab him and take him into the computer. There is a big boat. We are going through a huge lake in a cave. We go down that for a long time, and then the water starts getting higher. I swim through and get my friend, bring him to the top. Then I sign out of the game. I realize that I didn't bring my friend. I tried to jump back in and a DC started telling me that "It is impossible to get into a game, if he is still in here, he is actually part of the game."



I wake up, DJ, then wake up, decide not to DJ and go back to sleep.


second DILD = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points
teleport = 10 points
unspecified dream control (breathe underwater) = 5 points


*Spoiler* for _Computer games 2_: 



I wake up in the bed from the last dream. Then I start DJing and stop. become lucid. I teleport back into the game and swim under the water. My friend is actually on the bottom of the lake. I take him back to the top and then sign us both out. He is still not breathing and covered in water. I heal him up and then he comes back up and starts laughing. I wake up. :/



Had a bunch of dreams before the next DILD

third DILD = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points
Flying = 5 points


*Spoiler* for _Disembodied_: 



I am lucid. I walk around and see that I am in an amusement park, there are a few people there from previous dreams, I realize that this is where my book DJ room was at, haha. Also the computer games dream were in the hotel. I look around and talk to one person that looks in charge, he tells me that he has some cool things to show me. I follow him up a ton of stairs and he is telling me about ther theme park, apparently they aren't going to have humans work here, just robots. I notice that there are escalators that would take about 20 minutes just to get up there. I think this looks awesome, I ignore the old man (reminds me of Jurassic Park old man and Park) and fly up into the air. The place looks beautiful, I don't feel like describing, too many words, I got things to do today. haha. I end up flying down to see a show at the top of the mountain. 




WILD = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I was emptying my mind for a WILD and the previous dream seeps in and I WILD into sex... That is all that happened. haha.




night total = 80
comp total = 80 + 754 = 834 points

----------


## AndresLD

Good job Sensei and DreamSwimmer! Sorry it seems like you're both dragging our team by yourselves lately. No lucids for me last night. 

WBTB + 2 dreams : 4 points

*Competition Total: 364 points*

I sleep in tomorrow, I will try a long WBTB!

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

Spellbee comp night 19 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
totm-15 points
totm-15 points
fully phase through big solid object-10 points

DILD-5 points
totm-15 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-76 points
competition total-508 points

----------


## spellbee2

Nothing for me last night, had to get up earlier than normal for work...

Night 19
WBTB - 2

Competition Total - 214 pts

Feeling confident about tonight though, did a ton of awareness stuff today, so I know it's gonna happen.

EDIT: Never mind, had to watch the end of the World Series, and of course it went into extra innings AND had a rain delay. Soooooo not so confident anymore.

----------


## cooleymd

Additional New Goal:
"Matryoshka" -- cause a female DC to give birth and then mature the female child and have it give birth also

Day 19
1st-2nd 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+6 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:50a calisthenics / spin move / school friend
8:30a toys / message / run out front / door part
9:45a store / measuring paper / chalk marks / sack cloth / rubber bands
10:40a outside / apt / gray cat / black cat
2:45p store / cup ice / monopoly money
4:10p outside gathering / sort by age / bathroom search / cart kid / belt hanging / can collector / jeep parked 

+10 First DILD 3:40a (Need another bathroom)


*Spoiler* for _Need another bathroom_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was at a university and I was in like an auditorium but open style seating it was some sort of physics lecture supposedly.  I saw a supervisor from work, I went on a break and saw lots of food items as I returned to the area.  I dropped something and then put it in the trash.  I went to a seat, then I decided I needed to go to a bathroom. I ended up in a multidirectional simulator it had a weird device with like a joystick and chairs all around and could clearly move in any direction including up the walls and across the ceiling.  I remembered I needed to go to the bathroom, and found a  disgusting one, that was all messed up (i was wearing socks but no shoes) so I decided to find another one, I went outside, using expectation I was thinking it will be light out, because the corridor I was in was dark.  I expected a bathroom to be nearby and I saw two of them.  I thought if the men’s room is messy I'll just go into the girls one thinking pseudo-lucidly 'this is a dream after all'  I became barely lucid as I found myself heading towards a few girls who were in the boys bathroom.  The dreamscape seemed to expand and I had that stuck in molasses thing going on, I almost had the presence of mind to use super-speed, but was barely lucid and not really thinking about the contest, then I woke up.

There had been three girls would have been perfect for my new smell three DC's hair goal, but in my low-level lucid state I had other plans for them
Total Lucid time maybe 10 sec




Night Total 18 Points

Competition Total 187.5 points

----------


## Sensei

> 2 Dreams: 2 points
> WBTB: 2 points
> *Competition Total: 360 points* 
> 
> Sorry team, I've been lazy on my journaling and WBTBs lately (not waking myself up enough).
> Since this has worked the last 2 times, *I promise to get lucid tomorrow* , let's see if it works again tonight!



Don't worry about it!  Just keep it up man.  :smiley:  you are doing good. The biggest difference between us and the vampires is actually reporting scores right now. Look at the nights reported on the score sheet and you don't see many nights that any red misses and there is a huge gap for blue. Plus they have 9 people over 100. That is just them doing good.  :smiley:  we can catch up though!  

Old goal
To aincrad

New goal
Buy a sword in aincrad with money gained from the game.

----------


## DreamSwimmer

I am starting to lose hope of victory, but won't give up. No lucids tonight, but will try my best tomorrow! 

3 non lucids - 3 points
WB2B- 2 points

total 5

----------


## oneironautics

night 20 
2 dreams 2
wbtb     2
4 + 106 1/2
110 1/2

As excited as i am with my @ 3 points a night kind of pointless without our experts  :-(

----------


## Cookino

*Night 20:*

NLD:2 points
WBTB:2 points

*Night total:*4 points
*
Competition total:*212 points

-Dream about going to a Tenacious D show with Jack Black and them playing Dark Souls 2 which was now a telltale-styled game with quicktime events.
-Undertale characters were in my house and I found a letter which said something about a cult, I went to some old house in an old village and I was Mario for some reason. When I got near the house, magic made me faint and the house was gone. After that I was myself again, playing the new Paper Mario game exploring a huge rural town. There was a sewer with some enemies and a car where I got a bandage sticker and the dream ended in a farm where there was a new enemy.

I'm trying WILD every night and sometimes I remember DEILD. I think training myself to stay still after dreams and doing DEILD is a good way to raise my lucid dream frequency.

----------


## obfusc8

*night 20*
3 nd - 3
wbtb - 2
1st dild - 10
summon - 5
interact with dc - 2
2nd dild - 5
interact with dc - 2
totm (basic rock paper scissors) - 15
totm (advanced head in ground) - 15
eat food (strawberry laces) - 5

night total - 64
sub total - 788.5

My Subconscious Cheats at Rock Paper Scissors

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

competition total-509 points

----------


## Snehk

*Night 20

WBTB attempt: 2 points
Non lucid fragment: 0.5 of point

Competition total: 113 points*

----------


## FryingMan

night #20

+(f) crabs in the park
+ basketball
+ the road to vegas
+ the med bot, cyborg gore & spine
+(f) drunk debutante bends over
+ [long, vivid] the duelists
+ mom calls below me, girl in dark place, (Harry Potter?) flying from highest palace window (very ornate) to buildings below
+ "don't know much about" song, singing along

6 nlds: 6
2 frags: 1
WBTB: 2

night total: 9

competition total: 202 + 9 = 211

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 16*

Remember 3 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 3 points
Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragments - 0,5 point
WBTB - 2 

*Night Total - 5,5 points*


*Night 17*

Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 1 points
Remember 5 Non-Lucid Fragments - 2,5 point
WBTB - 2 

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Eat/Drink Something - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points

*Night Total - 63,5 points*
DJ Entry 
*NEW* Smoke a joint consciously in a lucid


*Night 18*

0 points


*Night 19*

Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 1 points
Remember 3 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1,5 point
WBTB - 2 

*Night Total - 4,5 points*


*Night 20*

Remember 1 Full Non-Lucid Dreams - 1 points
Remember 2 Non-Lucid Fragments - 1 point
WBTB - 2 

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points

*Night Total - 27 points*
DJ Entry 

*Competition Total - 649,5*


since the competition is ending soon and i am pretty bad i want to change my three step task to something more easy  :tongue2: 

*Three Step Task*
1. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
2. Element Manipulation 
3. Mass Telekinesis

----------


## Elaol

1 dream today-*1 point*

----------


## Saizaphod

Go go vampires everyone !  :smiley:  Final nights, lets do this!

*Night 19*:tropicalboxer:
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB(success):* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*DILD:* 5 Points
*RC:* 1 Point
*Telekinesis:* 5 Points
*1/3 Three-Step task:* 5 Points
*Super Strength:* 5 Points
*Teleportation:* 10 Points
*2/3 Three-Step task:* 10 Points
*Basic summoning:* 5 Points
*Interact with a DC:* 2 Points

*Night Total:* 68 Points
*Competition Total: 167,5 + 68 = 235,5 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid in my own room but I'm not quite "there" yet. I immediately start to shout "Lucidity!Lucidity!!" to signal myself to become more aware that this is it, I'm here. I can't recall what happens then, because I didn't stay to recall the events after waking up. 

~ I become lucid, but I can't recall where. I quickly say to myself " One - Stop. " I stop and calm down, no rush. A few deep breaths. I remember the last time I stayed like this too long I lost lucidity, so I continue. " Two - ... calm down..no, Remember. " I remember my goal only though, not the idea of bringing myself to the moment entirely. I move to a nearby by door and I say " Three - _explicit goal_  ::lol::  ." I'm suddenly in my upper-secondary school. I see a Glados-type robotic eye thing come up to me and it offers help. Alright. I follow the apparatus and we're suddenly moving through a futuristic factory line with robotic parts moving everywhere. I then suddenly find myself in my high-school from which I graduated two years ago. I go to this open area on the second floor, a library can be seen some 6 meters below. I don't know why, but some guys suddenly start to bully me, maybe because they thought I was a threat to them or something. I grab one of them and lift him with ease, as if he weighted only like a couple of pounds. I go to the edge and throw him down. Splat. I grab another, splat. I point my finger and flick it towards more "bullies"  and they get lifted into the air and then down. Splat. I create a door to the wall in means to teleport. I open it only to see total blackness. I still enter inside and I fall into the void, I wonder if there's a floor at the bottom for me to Splat into as well. 

Pop. I'm lying in my bed and it's rather dark. I make a reality check through my nose and it works. Still here. I stand up and I remember my explicit dream goal. I go to my door and I can already see bright white light on the edges of it. I open the door and enter into a white corridor. I induced this scenario before going to bed, not too good results though. I see another door with a different color and I go to it. I expect lots of attractive people to be behind it. I enter and there are a few of them, actually kind of a lot, but I get too picky and I don't find the outcome satisfying enough. They grab me and we interact, but not in an explicit kinda way. Though I kinda feel like they wish we did.

----------


## Nazrax

Night 20 (journal):
2 NLDs: 2 points
1 Fragment: .5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 4.5 points
Competition total: 258.5

Is it OK if we submit our weekend stuff some time on Monday, or do we need to get it all in by 8PM on Sunday?

----------


## AndresLD

2 Lucids (Chained) last night  ::D: !
Sadly, I forgot to RC after a FA and drifted into a long non-LD, and couldn't get to my goal (raid a Vampire Mansion with my fellow werewolves  :tongue2: ).

WBTB: 2 points
2 Non-LDs: 2 Points

*Dream: Dress shoes for school*


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



03.11.2016 (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was entering my university building, wearing my typical sweat pants and a hoodie. I looked down and my shoe laces had come undone. I bent down to tie them, and realized I was wearing my dress shoes! I was really confused and was trying to think back to why I decided to wear this, but had no recollection of what I had been doing the past half hour. Tevin came in and started laughing at me. I realized I had just fallen asleep during my WBTB and practicing MILD. The dream became distorted. I woke up.




First DILD of the night: 10 points

*Dream: Looking for Werewolves in the Woods*


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



03.11.2016 (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I stayed still for a few minutes. I had HI's in which I was talking to my late grandmother on the phone. I told her I missed her and hung up. I stood up from bed and plugged my nose. I rubbed my hands to stabilize. I came close to the window and felt the cold breeze coming in. It felt so real I had to do another RC before jumping through the window (phased through it). I descended to the ground and jumped my fence. There were about 5 cars parked close together in the woods entrance. I put my hands up and made them levitate. I threw them all towards a house.
I walked into the forest and started running. I looked up and it was a full moon. I howled and leaped in the air, transforming into a werewolf. A DC was closeby and ran off screaming. 

I was back in bed, unsure if I was dreaming or in my dream bed. I held still another 20  seconds.

I stood up, RCd, and stabilized. I went back to the woods. It was really dark. I decided to "astro-form"; I rearranged the stars in the sky to form a path to guide me in the woods, and brought one of them closer and towards the horizon to make it dawn. I entered the woods and it became a bit of a video game. I was controlling myself using an XBox controller; I was killing monsters and at some point tried to make it 1st person again using the controller, it seemed to work.

I had a few FAs in which I lost lucidity.




Chain a LD (x2): 4 points
RC/Stability: 1 point
Use an electronic Device: 5 points
Fly: 5 points
Unspecified Dream Control (Astro-Forming): 5 points
Fully Phase through object: 10 points
Mass Telekinesis: 10 points
Full Transformation: 10 points
Complete 3rd Chosen Task: (mass telekinesis): 15 points

Points of the night: 79 points
*Competition Total: 443 points*


New Three Step Tasks:
- Advanced Flying
- Advanced Summoning
- Change Gravity

----------


## JadeGreen

Spells Fall Comp Nights 17 18 19 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Nights 17, 18 and 19. Forgot what night the dreams fall on but here they all are in one big lump.

4 NLDs 1 frag

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 20*
1 non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
*
Night Total: 14 points
Competition Total: 187 points
*

----------


## spellbee2

Very little last night, thanks to the Cubs keeping me up late and work getting me up early.

Night 20
2 Fragments - 1
Competition Total - 215 pts





> Is it OK if we submit our weekend stuff some time on Monday, or do we need to get it all in by 8PM on Sunday?



Yes, that's fine. Actually, the deadline for all point-scoring posts won't be until Wednesday night, so you'll have plenty of time. I'll post an official announcement to remind everyone when it gets a little closer.

----------


## cooleymd

@Spellbee

at 3AM in some US time zones on the last day we reset our clocks to 2AM and redream the hour away  :smiley: 

so will those in 'Shifty' Time Zones get an extra hour for US  (screw those in Arizona he he  :smiley:  ) does the contest end at 7PM Sunday Standard Time
(since it began at 8PM Daylight Time) ?????

Many places in the world don't do this

----------


## Sensei

Night 19
dreams = 4
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points

I just realized I was dreaming while DJing and then woke up. Timing was off a bit and I only got 6 hours of sleep last night, so I wasn't expecting much. At least I slept enough to still be on schedule for tonight and I also kept my streak going, night 4 in a row of LDing here I come!  :tongue2: 

comp total = 834 + 16 = 850 points

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

competition total-512 points

----------


## Cookino

*Night 21:*
WBTB:2 points
NLD:1 points
*
Total:3 points
*

Got a really lazy this night. Only one wbtb, didn't try wild and didn't record my dreams. Still trying to remember to try DEILD.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 20
2nd-3rd 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:10a base / strange one way bridge /encryption
2:20a hide under neighbor’s house
3:00a security point / gabbing women / spreadsheet
3:45a house / note / girl / dollar left on door / rolling chair / enemy / marked door / TV / outside no cloths / many people / river / staircase with girls / bridge / spring board / bridge tower / unscrewed

Night Total 6 Points

Competition Total 193.5 points


I have had to stay home today maybe I'll get some rest and have extra dreams  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

night #21

To bed late, woke early, didn't manage to go back to sleep, recall low

2 nlds: 2
1 fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 2

night total: 4.5

competition total: 211 + 4.5 = 215.5

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 20*  :Boxing: 
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB(success):* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*RC:* 1 point

*Competition Total: 235,5 + 14,5 = 250 Points*


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I go into a bathroom to wash my gloves. I look at my hands and see that both of the gloves have six fingers on them. Wait a second. I'm beginning to realize I'm dreaming. I see pictures of scorpions creatures on the walls, yeah I'm definitely dreaming. I make a nose pinch to confirm it. - **Beep beep beep** My alarm goes off.  ::microwave::

----------


## Sensei

I keep adding goals on here. Hahah. 

New,  ask deep thought how to become lucid all the time or how to dilate time in a dream.

----------


## Saizaphod

> ask deep thought how to become lucid all the time or how to dilate time in a dream.



You might have to wait 7.5 million years for the answer though.

----------


## Elaol

4 dreams-4 points
4 fragments-2 points

*Total: 6*

----------


## DreamSwimmer

4 non lucid dreams
WBSB -2 points

total-6

Gosh last night was hard. I was so sleepy that I simply couldn't WILD! The awareness just shut off! I'll try again tonight!

----------


## spellbee2

Night 21
WBTB - 2
2 NLDs - 2
Fragment - 0.5
2 DILDs - 15
Flying - 5

Night 21 Total - 24.5 pts
Competition Total - 239 pts

DJ Entry






> @Spellbee
> 
> at 3AM in some US time zones on the last day we reset our clocks to 2AM and redream the hour away 
> 
> so will those in 'Shifty' Time Zones get an extra hour for US  (screw those in Arizona he he  ) does the contest end at 7PM Sunday Standard Time
> (since it began at 8PM Daylight Time) ?????
> 
> Many places in the world don't do this



Daylight Savings shouldn't affect too much, it'll end at 8pm no matter what. In other words, "Sunday naps count, but Sunday sleeps don't". I don't really think that one extra hour is gonna make-or-break the competition.

----------


## Snehk

*Night 21

2 non lucid fragments: 1 point
WBTB attempt: 2 point

Competition total: 116 points*

[04-11-2016: fragments] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

ehehe had a not to high awareness lucid but managed to kill all my three step tasks which is pretty neat. good thing i updated them yesterday  :tongue2: 
but bad recall of the night because i was way to lazy to journal throughout the night...

*Night 21*

Remember 1 Non-Lucid Fragments - 0,5 point
WBTB - 2 

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Task of the Month - 15 points/task
Unspecified Dream Control (make clouds move fast  :tongue2: ) - 5 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Complete second chosen task - 10 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Mass Telekinesis - 10 points
Complete third chosen task - 15 points


*Night Total - 95,5 points*
DJ Entry 

*Competition Total - 745*


Three Step Task
1. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
2. Element Manipulation 
3. Mass Telekinesis

i think i will go for further TOTMS since they bring some points and i want to complete atleast one advanced anyway. but i dont know if i get lucid another time this comp.

€dit: ah and maybe i will summon *ginsan* and *Roundhouse-Kick him in his face* for "feeling so bold to sign up for expert" and then beeing fukin to lazy to participate actually...

----------


## Sensei

> You might have to wait 7.5 million years for the answer though.



It's all good. I have a plan for if I have to wait long.  :wink2:  but if the answer is 42 i might get angry.

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 21*
1 non-lucid - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 3 points
Competition Total: 190 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Finally a decent lucid

Day 21
3rd-4th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB
+.5 Fragment (4:00)
+6 Non-Lucid Dreams

11:00p conversations / conflict
12:30a ship / gossip
1:40a flowers from other world / new flavors / Hermione / chase
11:00p work / home / family / failed to recognize the dead
12:30p school lot / bus stop / tiny bus / feeling trapped / breathing thru windows
6:35p watching TV / dissing idea / recounting lucid to DC's

+10 First DILD 1:50p (Hundredth Lucid Since Join)
+1 RC (jump test)
+10 Advanced flying
+5 Eat Something 
+5 First Step
+5 Minor Summonation 
+10 Second Step
+10 Old Goal (Use hand as musical wind instrument
+10 Phase Through Solid Object 
+15 Third Step
+5 Invulnerability
+2 Interact with a DC
+5 Breath Underwater unspecified power (no longer a New Goal)


*Spoiler* for _Hundredth Lucid Since Join_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was in my house likely after a false awakening and walked into the living room, on the couch I see someone wrapped in blankets than they move, I immediately recognized a dead relative  (+10 First DILD) tried to convince them they were not alive mostly by asking them about various objects in the room.  Then I said fine I'll go outside and fly I went outside and did a jump test (+1 RC) and hung in the air then flew back into the room with great control, effortlessly curving all about the room (+10 advanced flying).  I went back outside, then I thought of many goals as I admired the scenery which was a beautiful wooded area among large buildings so I reached for the tree and ate some leaves (+5 eat something) (+5 first step), next I remembered the other two steps so I began pocket summonation, by pulling many things from my pocket but I wanted to summon something particular so I kept on pulling things until I got the desired object, keys, wallet, phone, finally I felt curved metal object and pulled out whistle (+5 minor summonation) (+10 second step) next the whistle reminded me of personal old goal to play the hand so I played the hand whistling a nice little tune,  next I looked for object to phase thru decided against massive tree and brick wall, and went with giant window with a girl on the other side. I ran and got half way thru, but was stuck, So I pulled back and then forced my way through on a second try (+10 Phase Thru large solid object) (+ 15 Third step) next I engaged several people who were armed with various weapons where I was unarmed (initially) (+5 invulnerability) Next I interacted with a DC (+2) then I went back outside and went deep in a pool of water breathing underwater (+5 unspecified power) next I came back out it had gotten darker under water and now was dark outside, I ran around trying to make it lighter but not using any specific power and played the hand again as it got a bit lighter I woke up

dreamsape quality was ultra awesome inside and outside and in the sky
lesser quality were the assaulting people and underwater quality
Lucid Time about 3+ minutes but half of it spent trying to convince 



Night Total 101.5 Points

Competition Total 295 points

Best Non Lucid Moment of night: smelling flowers from another world, they were like a thousand tiny flowers on grass like stems all in a multi colored array (every possible color) and each one smelled different and was potentially (through genetic crossing with earth plants) a new flavor of fruit [I literally smelled dozens of new and known scents] then I was showing the flowers to kids whisking them past their noses
Dumbest Moment: just woke from my last dream where I was in the same location as the previous dead relative in the lucid, and I was recounting the lucid to a DC in the presence of a different dead relative, I was describing differences between the Lucid Dream room and (Stupidly) the Non-Lucid dream room
Stupidest Lucid Miss: I notice someone has grabbed my space flowers and guess who?  It's Hermione, I chase her, but she is faster, I chase her in circles but then I reverse so that she runs into me.  I grab the flowers with my right hand and hold them away from her, and grab both her wrists with my left hand holding them above her head, I begin to drag her to the authorities, all the while thinking 'the little witch'

----------


## Lichi

Night 21?

1st DILD of the night: 10 Points
Reality check: 1 point
2 non lucid dreams: 2 points

Night total: 13 points.

DJ entry here.

----------


## Sensei

Night 20 right?
Dreams = 1 points (I had like 5... but I lost all of them due to bad morning routine, saturday mornings are hard)
WBTB = 2 points
total = 3 points

Comp Total = 853 points

----------


## FryingMan

night #22

Got started on a nice point-y LD, but interrupted/faded before could complete all plans

+(f) red slime goo
+ "black sheep" superhero team
+(f) walking in FAH, feel how familiar it is
+ selling the house, room of horror birds, BBQ sausages
+ memories of the old place, looking out the window
+ transformers

WBTB

+(f) with gang of people
+ son is becoming an alcoholic hanging out with that bad influence, yell at both of them, son hides chocolate in couch
+ LD#217 ghost face, asphalt, coin, twins "Noree"

*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



The kids are running into their car and saying "did you see the ghost face?" I look back over to the house and peering through the darkness into the yard and I start to see a ghostly white floating face and get super scared and shout "YES I SEE IT OH MY GOD" and nose pinch and get lucid.  I continue doing the nose pinch to calm down and I forget the face and kneel down to the ground in the street to feel the asphalt under my hands to stabilize.  I recall 3-steps and think "there is no ground" and shove my hand through the ground expecting it to go through easily.   I hit some resistance at the elbow but push more and reach my shoulder, then pull it out and stand up.  On to the next part of the plan, I pocket summon (without expectation) in right pocket and get out a small coin. I look at it closely and think "is it a dime?" I expect to see the word "one dime" written on it, it has the right pattern for a dime but I don't see the word, it gets bigger, in the light it looks grey and gets larger and I see it in very high detail.   I encounter a young woman with short brown hair pushing a stroller, and get her attention to show her my planned magic show but she shrinks away from me in fear and mumbles something.  I hold up my hand with the coin in my palm to do the planned next set of actions but I see she has split into twins, one standing on either side of me, and I think "I could just give each one a quick kiss then get on with it" (uh oh, distracted!).  Then I ask their names.    They answer something unintelligible.  I ask again "what are your names?" and I wonder at the source of where in my the answer will come from.  They answer simultaneously in "twin stereo" voices, "Noree!"  Hmm they have the same name...   and the dream fades/transitions 




+ dessert party, is it mom? No, it's cousin G

6 non-lucid dreams: 6
3 fragments: 1.5
WBTB: 2

DILD: 10
RC: 1
first 3-step: 5
old personal goal, do dream yoga: 10
minor summon: 5
interact with DC: 2

night total: 42.5

competition total: 215.5 + 42.5 = 258

----------


## oneironautics

night 21 
wbtb 2 
dream 1 1/2
night 22
4 dreams
3 1/2 + 4 + 110 1/2 =118

Final night tonight ready for best lucid ever !!
Adding one final goal FIND SKELETON KEY 

Sweet dreams everyone

----------


## DreamSwimmer

No WILDS dammit, but 2 DILDS

4 non lucid dreams - 4 points
WB2B- 2 points
First DILD - 10 points
RC-1 point
Checking if indestructible - 5 points
Second DILD- 5 points
RC- 1 point
Interact with DC - 2 points
Phase through solid object - 10 points
Flying - 5 points
Check if indestructible - 5 points

DJ link

total = 50 points

----------


## obfusc8

night 21
3 frags - 1.5
2nd -2
wbtb - 2

night total - 5.5
sub total - 794

night 22
2 frags - 1
1nd - 1
wbtb - 2
1st dild - 10
rc - 1
fully phase - 10
advanced flying (into space) - 10
super strength (smashing ceiling) - 5

1st wild - 10
rc - 1
summon - 5 
interact with a dc - 2

2nd dild - 5
totm (advanced get a dc to show you new method of dream control) - 15
invisibility - 5 
invincibility (stabbed with glass shard) - 5
interact with a dc -2

night total - 40 + 18 + 32 = 90
sub total - 884

Hollow Man

----------


## Nebulus

Oh man, I didn't realise the competition was still going on till yesterday, sorry relaxanddream.

4 non-lucids = 4pts
1 wbtb = 2pts
1 lucid = 10pts
interaction with a dc = 2pts
advanced summoning (car infront of me) = 10pts
object changing (car size and making a dc younger) = 5pts
mind control (via a note made them think they were my bf) = 5pts
NEW Personal Goal (to control someone using a note as normal mindcontrol just turned them into a boring slave, by letting them read the script they can take on the role I want them to play in the dream) = 15pts

night total = 53pts

Mind control by letter - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

possibly first recorded lucid I have had where I was a bit relaxed ^^

----------


## FryingMan

I suppose the answer is "no," but do we get points for October TOTMs?   The comp started in October...

----------


## Occipitalred

18th day: 2 NLDs (2pts)
19th: 8 NLDs (8pts)
20th: 5 NLDs (5pts)
21th: 3 NLDs (3pts)
22nd: 2 NLDS (2pts) + DILD (10pts) + Elemental manipulation (10pts) + Stabilizationg (1pt)
total: 41pts
Competition total: 189 pts
Entry

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up in bed and looked at my alarm clock to find there weren't any numbers on it which made me lucid. I got out of bed, jumped in the air and tried to transform into a dolphin. I got to the point where I could see my beak, tail, and flippers, but I could still see my hands behind my flippers. After a minute of trying, I woke up.




DILD-10 points
partial transformation-5 points

night total-18 points
competition total-530 points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 22

WBTB - 2
3 NLDs - 3

Night 22 Total - 5 pts
Competition Total - 244 pts






> I suppose the answer is "no," but do we get points for October TOTMs?   The comp started in October...



Not in November, no. Read my post:





> *Important notes about week 3 - do not skip without reading.*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Task of the Month* - Now that the comp is extending into November, *November's Tasks of the Month are eligible for points*. So, as a general rule, TOTMs must be completed in their month - you can't score October's tasks in November or vice versa. There's no limit on tasks though, so even if you completed all 5 October tasks, you can score 5 more for the November ones.

----------


## AndresLD

Night 21:
WBTB: 2 points
2 Non-LDs: 2 points
Total of the night: 4 points

Night 22: 
WBTB: 2 points
3 Non-LDs: 3 points
Total of the night: 5 points

*Competition Total: 452 points*

Last night of the competition coming up! I will try a long WBTB since I don't have to wake up early tomorrow. Hoping to at least get up there with the Skeletons  :tongue2: .

Also, pretty proud of Sensei, DreamSwimmer, and myself. It almost seems like it was a 3-person team, us having scored about 80% of our team's points (not meaning offence to the rest of the team).

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 21*
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Competition Total: 250 + 3,5 = 253,5 Points*

----------


## Cookino

*Night 22:*
NDL:1 point

Just a nightmare. I was in some house with a group of people and apparently we had been kidnapped to participate in some kind of survival challenge (I think they called it "Suicide games"). There were a few teams and along the way people would die and the last team standing wins. I was kinda desperate because it was the second time I entered this challenge and I tought I wouldn't be lucky enough to survive again. The players all got to know each other on the first day and on the second day the challenge started. I'm not sure what the first challenge was like but I remember running around in some streets and beating a guy up. Also, we shouldn't try to escape or call for help because the games were organized by a giant evil corporation and if we tried anything they would hunt us down and destroy everyone we loved.

I think a few people died on the first challenge and I was victorious that day somehow. I remember being back at the house were they kept us captive and being desperate. I also think that during the dream I remembered having a dream like this once. I stopped runing around and curled up saying "I'm going to wake up, I'll wake up, I'll open my eyes and I'll be back home please, this can't be real, this has to be a dream and I'll wake up" despereately. Needless to say I was pretty relieved when I woke up.

----------


## Elaineylane

2 pts wbtb
1 pt non lucid
= 3pts
Spellbee's Spooky comp night 20 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I was staying w/ Katie briefly & we plan to go to see houses. We are looking around & see lots of bedrooms in the house we are looking at & it's clean. But it's close to other houses which I don't particularly want for my next house. Yet my kids & Mike are there & we are really liking it all & the price. Suddenly Katie grabs my hand & drags me off into a bathroom & shoves some clothes at me. She says we are going to go see Anthony in jail even though in real life he is in prison. (She was just talking about seeing him & how they made her change her shirt while she was there when it was totally appropriate). She had pulled some strings to get us into see him. Things kept going wrong so we were obviously never going to get there. 
WBTB 
Dream recall was interrupted do to life

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 22* 
2 non-lucids - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 194 points

*

----------


## Snehk

Nothing recalled for night 22.

----------


## Sensei

Night 22
Will post a total on here later. My score sheet has informed me that I messed up. Double night 18, and then I didn't add one of them to the comp total.
Dreams = 3 points
Wbtb= 2 points 
Wild = 10 points
Interact with dc = 2 points
Deild (chain)= 2 points
Electronic device = 5 points
Night total = 24 points


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I am laying in bed trying to sleep. My wife gets up and starts making a ton of noise in the kitchen. I realize that this doesn't make sense and it is a dream. [COLOR="#FF0000"]I grab my phone. I start reading some weird stuff on my phone (actually cannot share on here) and then my wife comes back to bed. I talk to her for a second just to get her from trying to get me out of bed.) I try to teleport into the phone, but I get stuck halfway and then wake up, should have tried just a normal sleep teleport since I wasn't so secure in the dream yet.  [COLOR] I wake up and roll over to my side on accident Then I DEILD back  to my bed and check my phone... I apparently grab the wrong phone because the page I was on was wrong and it was a commercial, but after the whole minute of it, it literally shows different boring landscapes and no words. I set it down and grab my other phone (I have 2 phones) and go back to reading it. Then I wake up after a few minutes.




So,  after night 18 I had 777 + 80 + 16 + 3 + 24 = 900 points
Thank goodness spellbee kept better track of this than I did. Sorry for the comp total confusion. 
Hoping to take a nap today to help close off this comp. Will post DJ entry, hopefully with a nap lucid on there too.

*added 2 dreams,  thus 2 points from my nap. Final score for me. Really fun non lucids actually. Haha. Now I wait ad see what relaxansdream and obfusc8 get. :3 also, DJ*

----------


## Occipitalred

> Hoping to at least get up there with the Skeletons .
> 
> Also, pretty proud of Sensei, DreamSwimmer, and myself. It almost seems like it was a 3-person team, us having scored about 80% of our team's points (not meaning offence to the rest of the team).



Possibly it's some werewolves' week of the month where they just can't have good quality sleep and get their primal urges to howl at the moon and feast on the flesh of their innocent neighbors. Vampires and skeletons are just more prone to peaceful sleep. This competition was rigged from the start by the monsters' biology. Vampires just have the best beds coffins.  :mwahaha:

----------


## cooleymd

Day 22
4th-5th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+11 Non-Lucid Dreams

11:40p tape measure / flint lighter / dragon / snow / high tech / train station
1:20a super-girl costume / old town / road trip with 4 / force magic door / large house / update code
2:45a knife murder / marine troop / alarm buzzer / round shrinking monitor
4:15a class with girls / coat & toy / Dave & game / wrong bus / J walking / people in traffic / dragging coat
10:10a girl's metal dress / aliens / get guns / NASA vs government / weird super heroes / elevator malfunction / building collapse / sacrifice celebration / swimming
10:50a nearly blind man takes keys / candy & snack / push chair / lack money
12:20p drunk man / cat / rug / brushing floor
1:05p balance of response / girl glitter paints self / shower
1:50p limitation / adjust penalty balance
2:15p space portal / obstacle survival course / open boxes / trap diagrams / attempt disarm / poison gas / pull others from room
3:40p movie time / chairs / security monitor / insect research grant / Hawaii / Fiji / boat ring / bicycles / lift girls

Night Total 13 Points

Competition Total 308 points

I slept most of the day and resorted to pen and paper journaling, luckily I can read some of it  :smiley:  it was written by alarm clock light only, managed to fill both sides of a  page from all eleven dreams.

Scariest Non Lucid Moment: The dragon that seemed to be made from smoke outside and fire on its insides attacked, I rushed through a hole in the snow on the mountain leaving others to die.
Dumbest Moment: the insect research grant was for the desert to find some sentient termites but we end up in Hawaii, and then poof we're in Fiji, in the dream I'm thinking well the islands aren't that far apart (actual distance three-thousand miles).
Best Non Lucid Moment: Lifting one of the girls over a fence on the Fiji Island, she was wearing a dress with like soft leather loops attached all over the waist region.  I lifted her by the hand, then held her by the shoulder and this region of her waist, it was quite a nice moment.

----------


## oneironautics

'Vampires just have the best beds coffins.'    Skeletons also have good sleeping place, guess they can't be bothered waking up in them  :;-):  

night 23 
wbtb 2
0 dreams (WTF)

FINAL SCORE 120

----------


## Snehk

*Night 22

WBTB attempt: 2 points

Competition total: 118 points*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Final night 22*
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*
Competition Final: 253,5 + 1,5 = 255 Points*

----------


## dolphin

I didn't recall any dreams tonight. Thanks for the competition, Spellbee!

----------


## ExothermReacton

Time to get my points for that week! Hope I didn't mess up my list. xd

Night 15-22:

15 non-lucids: 15 points

8 WBTBs: 16 points

2 First DILDs of the night: 20 points

1 subsequent DILD: 5 points

1 Returning to a LD: 2 points

2 RC: 2 point

Interact with a person: 2 points

Teleport: 10 points

Summoning a sword: 5 points

Unspecified dream power (Able to float down instead of falling like a rock from high buildings): 5 points

Night 15-22 total: 88 points

Comp total: 200 points

What a beautiful final score! All I wanted was to pass the 200 points mark and now I am here, perfectly on 200 points. Going for 250 or 300 next time I guess!


Challenging the sinister sword fighter and a glimpse of the Wide Lands - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Occipitalred

Last Night: 7 DILDs (7pts)
Journal Entry Comments: 16 (/3 = ~5pts)
Points until now: 189pts
Points now: 201pts

Good go everyone
Thank you for your hard work Spellbee!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

yup had two lucids each past two nights. they where quite enjoyable and i was able to make some totms. and some decent points for the big finale. 

*Night 22*

Remember 4 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 4 points
Remember 1 Non-Lucid fragment - 0,5 points
WBTB - 2 

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points 

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 points
Fly - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Task of the Month (basic I)- 15 points/task 
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Task of the Month (advanced I)- 15 points/task
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
Super Strength - 5 points
Drink Something - 5 points
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
Meet a teammate - 7 points

*Night Total - 135,5 points*
DJ Entry 


*Night 23*

Remember 2 Full Non-Lucid Dream - 2 points
Remember 3 Non-Lucid fragment - 1,5 points
WBTB - 2 

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Element Manipulation - 10 points
Teleport - 10 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Super Strength - 5 points
Advanced Flying - 10 points

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points
Use an Electronic Device - 5 points
Unspecified Dream Control (super hearing) - 5 points

*Night Total - 96,5 points*
DJ Entry 

3 DJ comments - 1 point 

*Final Competition Total - 978*

----------


## cooleymd

Note Relax and Dreams post   there are 23 nights not 22

So Don't quit until 8PM Sunday I still have at least 13 hrs (maybe 14 who knows if my clock is PST or PDT at the moment)

Dream on for the LAST DAY if you really only had 22 nights

the contest was 3 weeks and one extra weekend (albeit with a hole extra week added in) so 23 nights  :smiley: 

Tho I have to quite at 3PM PST as I have to go somewhere  :Sad: 

of course the contest is over for some like Sensei since he is in japan were it is Monday if just a few minutes he he  :smiley:

----------


## KingCobra

*Competition Night 23*
3 non-lucids - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
*
Night Total: 18 points*
*Final Competition Total: 212 points
*
Competition went great. Didn't expect to reach above 200 points. 
*
Thanks for the competition Spellbee!*

----------


## obfusc8

> *Final Competition Total - 978*



Daaaaamn, nice work. Well played, Sir! Unfortunately, after my 3rd WBTB and multiple false lucids last night, I only managed to squeeze out one last lucid. And couldn't remember any tasks or goals. Oh well. Next time!  :smiley: 

night 23
3nd - 3
1 frag - 0.5
wbtb - 2
1st dild - 10
rc - 1
interact with a dc - 2
super strength - 5
flying - 5
mass telekinesis - 10

night total - 38.5

(unclaimed from previous night - summon was fictional character, +5)

total - 927.5


Tornadoes and Bazaars

----------


## AndresLD

> Time to get my points for that week! Hope I didn't mess up my list. xd
> 
> Night 15-22:
> 
> ...
> 
> Comp total: 200 points
> 
> What a beautiful final score! All I wanted was to pass the 200 points mark and now I am here, perfectly on 200 points. Going for 250 or 300 next time I guess!
> ...



I thought you had called it quits! Great job! I'll have to re-word my previous comment about the Werewolves being a 3-person team to it being a 4-person team  :tongue2: ! You did extremely well for a beginner, keep up the good work

Last Night:
WBTB: 2 points
5 Non-LDs: 5 points
Total of the night: 7 points 

*Competition Total: 459 points*

Unfortunately no lucids even though I did a pretty long WBTB (watched Vampires vs Werewolves videos and all). I had (still have) this constant, stupid muscle twitch on my back that distracted me while trying to WILD, eventually gave up and just went to sleep. I doubt I will try any naps today, as I got 9 hours of sleep (yay for daylight saving time change). 
Great work everyone who actually participated! And *thanks SpellBee for once again doing an amazing job*, even extending it a whole week  :tongue2: !!
Can't wait for the next one

Happy dreaming everybody

----------


## Elaol

*Yesterday:*

2 dreams-2 points
*
Total: 2*

*Today:*

3 dreams-3 points
2 fragments-1 points

*Total: 4 points*

----------


## FryingMan

Thanks, Spellbee!   I probably had the highest frequency of WBTBs ever, so that's a big achievement for me!  Decent # of lucids, too, I would have gotten more points if it weren't for all the  ::hump::

----------


## Cookino

Night 23:
NLD:2 points
WBTB:2 points
Total:4 points
*
Grand total:*216+4=*220 points*

Welp, I wanted to go out with a bang but not this time I guess. Still, I did way better than I tought I would and I feel this competition helped me a lot with LDing in general. Thanks for organizing this competition Spellbee, I'm definetly joining the next competitions!

----------


## spellbee2

Night 23

3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

DILD - 10
Interact with a DC - 2

Night 23 Total - 17 pts
*Competition Total - 261.5 pts*


*Spoiler* for _Short DILD_: 



I'm standing in a large museum of sorts with... my clone! Apparently I'm trying to teach myself to get lucid more often by literally teaching myself. The two of us are standing around this glass case, where inside is a dream scene. It appears like the inside of a coffee shop, without any people inside - just the furniture and the coffee. Parked on top of a couple of the tables is a black Volkswagen Bug. I turn to, um... myself.

"So what's the most obvious reason that this is a dream?"
"Well, the large coffee is only 99 cents."
"No, that's not it... do you really not see the giant car parked on the tables?"
"Oh, I thought it was just a weird-looking drive thru."
"A weird looki-... Okay, we've definitely got some work to do with your awareness..."





*All point reports and corrections to the scoresheet are due by Wednesday night, at 11:59pm Eastern Time.*
If you see an error on the scoresheet, please PM me with the night number in question and a link to your point report/DJ entry for that night.

----------


## Sensei

Found it! I will just report this as 23, it was actually 18 (which is funny because 18 got messed up twice. But since 17 was 9 dreams, 18 being 9 dreams didn't make sense. 

9 dreams = 9 points
wbtb = 2 points

FINAL SCORE = 911 points
good game everyone, way to stick it out until the end obfusc8 and relaxanddream.  :smiley:  you guys were more consistent than I and that last week I begged for.  :smiley:  

Thank you very much Spellbee! You are awesome for running this competition. You also put more work into it than I ever did, and it shows.  ::cheers::

----------


## cooleymd

Final Day 23
5th-6th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:30a church food trays / bathroom search / public building / bomb / get away / motorcycle failure / shower 
1:15a accolades / adjust invoice
2:20a TARDIS like object / DC's birthday
3:50a bus / restaurant / exercise bike girls / kid with gun / killed man / police / religious bystander
5:40a bird outside / misbehavior / dog / space station under attack
6:00a false links / account override / backup
7:00a big city / using cart / retrace steps / car trapped / giant truck / advice
9:30a money stuck in escrow / meeting / managers / cubes / wooden bowl of salad
3:10p landing / trail verification / logs

Night Total 11 Points

Competition Total 319 points

----------


## StaySharp

I didn't have any lucids or very interesting dreams since the last (save for that one time I almost had kinky fun time with a ghost), so here's my total.
So far: 85,5
Full dreams since then: 14
Fragments since then: 12

*Competition Total: 103,5*

I'm nowhere near my old strength, but it's still the best competition I had in many years.

----------


## JadeGreen

I didn't have any interesting lucid dreams. (I didn't remember anything on night 20)

Put me down for 2 NLDs on night 21. I'm not going to write them down on DV. They were long and not at all interesting.

----------


## FryingMan

night #23, final night

Almost made it to 300, one more quick TOTM would have done it, as would a re-write of the 2nd step, but didn't want to stay up that long, dang.
Got another DILD on night #24, "missed it by THAT MUCH".

Thanks Spellbee for a great comp.  The live scoresheet is really amazing! 

9 non-lucid dreams: 9
1 fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 2

DILD: 10
TOTM (rock paper scissors): 15
interact with DC: 2

DJ Entry

night total: 38.5

competition total 258 + 38.5 = 296.5

----------


## Nazrax

Night 21 (journal):
3 NLDs: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
RC: 1 point
Total: 16 points

Night 22 (journal):
3 NLDs: 3 points
Total: 3 points

Night 23 (journal):
1 NLD: 1 point
2 Fragments: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 4 points

Final total: 281.5

----------


## Elaineylane

Congrats Vampires! I'm sure we all felt quite challenged by this comp & enjoyed spreading our lucid wings! Comps are such a great way for our community to come together. I was rather distracted myself but still proud of the achievements I did have.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i bet there will be a final score and a award ceremony by spellbee like always but i want to make my final statement now  :smiley: 

So first of all i want to thank *Spellbee* for his time and effort to host this *awesome competition*. The scoresheet is a very useful and well organized tool! i also like the themes and the weekly tasks and all. thanks for the creativity  :wink2: 

the fact that its the first time the competition is regular within a quarter year! 

I really thank all participants that participate on an active and regular basis. without some good teammates and opponents a competition is no competition!  :smiley: 
i like the way people treat each other here. there is always a warm and friendly tone. and everyone seems to not begrudge the others successes! 

But there are also some *things i didnt like*: 

this time i atleast had the feeling that there where *less comments on DJ entrys and interaction between participants* in this comp. compared to previous ones. might happen and to be hontest i was more preoccupied this competition too and was therefore less active (just posted my points without much talk around) but i really like the fact that one writes a long DJ entry and see that people read and comment it!  :smiley: 

And the last thing is that really bugged me this time are the *inactive people*. i get fully that for some people the competition or lucid dreaming in general is more important or serious and for others just something to do when they feel boring. but signing in for the comp and then not participiate at all because "journaling is a bitch" or "counting points is exhausting" or just "nah changed my mind" is really a *sucker move!* the rules are known before one can sign up so every one knows the timespan of the comp. and what comes with it like DJ and beeing active and all. and i think its an motivation-killer to have those people in ones team. half of the werewolves team didnt participate and one can be the best lucid dreamer when the rest of the team dont do a shit and participate it just makes no fun because its a team event and not a one man army...
and there are several people 

*Spoiler* for __ : 



like:
OneUp
Raipat 
Nfri
and some more



that signed in and *didnt participate* the second competition *in a row*! 
and in my opinion those people should get banned atleast for 2 comps. and those that where inactive for the first time for atleast one comp. some may have a good reason (like sivason who already told with his first post that he is occupied with his wife) but those who dont have should not participate anymore! i think a little maturity can be expected and is required to participate.  


this is my opinion! feel free to show me a different angle.

----------


## Sensei

I agree with relaxanddream about banning,  and I definitely should have posted in some DJs.  :tongue2:  
The biggest problem with the inactive is obviously the fact that it leaves the teammates completely alone. Even with sivason,  we didn't stand much of a chance with day 11-23, we had 5 people that didn't post again and 1 person that only posted once. :/ 
Last week of comp pic attached. 
Screenshot_2016-11-11-23-32-01.jpg

----------


## FryingMan

Well about the subjet of the last (extended) week, in the beginning people did not sign up for 3 weeks.   Banning?   Maybe a suspension for one comp, but I don't think it should be about punishment.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I think there is Nearly Noone that was very active the first two weeks and didn't participate completely in the third. In first instance I mean the people that didn't participate "at all"

----------


## cooleymd

> ... 
> *less comments on DJ entrys and interaction between participants* 
> ...
> *inactive people*
> ...



Well when it comes to having an online dream journal, I just don't think it’s for me.  I wake after every cycle (if I can) and must always make the decision between spending a lot of time writing up things on my computer or getting back to sleep, It really sucks when I end up waking myself up to much, so I usually go for about 2-4 minutes of recall attempt, then power up the screen and start typing. Then rollover and hope I make it back to sleep.  

But I think with the things I post online I usually think about people with less recall or less triggering, (I'm not sure it would have been possible for people to have less stability, or prospective memory then I did this time).  With this in Mind, I post not only my synopsis of each dream, but particularly I post my Stupidest Misses and Best Moments.  

When I look back on all my dreams the moments that stand out the most were jumping up to grab a chunk of cloud and have a snow fight, and smelling the girl-on-the-4x4's hair, and the flowers from another world.  None of these were lucid moments, but I certainly wouldn't trade them for a hand-slapping failing to rub 2-5 second 'this is a dream moment'.  Sure during my only truly descent Lucid one of the most enjoyable moments was noticing the beauty of the dreamscape before I went for my murky breath underwater last few points.  But I can recall many moments from long ago non-lucid dreams where after I woke I was amazed by the beauty of those dreams.  So for me having high quality recall with beauty or fun or even just problem solving or even fear is more important than scoring a 10 point hit.  So I always hope to encourage people who are just starting out to enjoy the non-lucids, as you'll have a lot more of them than lucids.  My dreams 5 out of 130 (total) just under 4% lucid cycles.  I'm fine with 100 Lucids since join after 2 years and 3 days, not quite the 104.5 that would have been exactly 1/week for my time at dream views.  

I think the competitions are great for spiking up a few extra lucids for the intermediates like me, but they are also great for getting up recall among the newbies.


As to participation, It would have been great if 3x as many people had signed up, even if many didn't fully participate.  I only tried to encourage a few, probably should be something that is done in chat, after the fact I went there and many said they wished they had signed up so it could be a good place to get more people to take a try.

----------


## Occipitalred

These competitions are really a blessing to me. When I first started on Dreamviews, I tried out the Tasks of the Month but had little success, though I could lucid dream and have some control, my lucid dreaming time was short and I would always accomplish the task in a way that it didn't count. These half-month long competitions allow for a greater variety of tasks and I can actually have some achievements during the competition time. It's been good motivation and now I am lucid dreaming again quite regularly, twice already since the competition stopped (before I started the competitions, it had fallen to 1/month due to low commitment).

I find Spellbee's competitions are a great tool to improve commitment to lucid dreaming, even more than tasks of the month (for me).

I wish I had read more people's dream journal entries, I was actually overwhelmed by the amount of people participating, thinking I could never read it all, I feel guilty enough for spending the time writing my own entries, lol. 

I can understand why people have a hard time participating, with waking life in the way, and especially with dry spells being an obstacle. I have to always remind myself that lucid dreaming is my hobby, and that's sometimes hard to remember. If anyone asks me about my hobbies, I barely feel justified in answering "my hobby is lucid dreaming". In a job interview or application, I would be too ashamed to answer lucid dreaming to the hobby question. And maybe this is one of the obstacles that prevent people from committing more to this unique hobby.

Instead of banning people as a solution to the problem, for the following competitions, I propose that participants, in addition to choosing a level (beginner, intermediate, expert), they should select a level of participation (busy, active), so for example, Sivason would have been: expert, busy. Maybe this would help Spellbee balance out the teams.

----------


## Saizaphod

> there were less comments on DJ entrys and interaction between participants
> 
> signing in for the comp and then not participiate at all because "journaling is a bitch" or "counting points is exhausting" or just "nah changed my mind" is really a sucker move!
> 
> that signed in and didnt participate the second competition in a row!
> and in my opinion those people should get banned atleast for 2 comps



Yeah, comments are always nice, no matter if during comp or not  :smiley: 

Yeah I think those who decide to quit should inform about it, so others won't have to wait to see if they show up again and the teams can be balanced. 

I think one comp should be enough like Fm said  :smiley:  There's no telling when one gets their lucid spirit back up and the more participants the better. 

Btw great job with the points RaD!  ::cooler::  You're a real competitionist aren't you haha.  ::lol::

----------


## Snehk

The competition was great and I had a lot of fun. Especially that I managed to get a few lucids this time. Thanks to SpellBee and other participants!

----------


## Ginsan

Thanks Spellbeetle for hosting this competition!  ::D:   I had a lot of fun  = )

@RelaxAndDream, I agree that people who ditch their teammates are scum! They should really rethink their morals :/  Though probably if they did that they wouldn't leave their comrades in the first place! AM IR IGHT  ::furious::  ::furious::  :Pissed:  :Pissed:

----------


## Occipitalred

Speaking of the wolf. lol. (pun intended, if ginsan had been a werewolf... my puns are bad)

----------


## Ginsan

Nah man it was pretty pfunny.

----------


## spellbee2

Late as usual for this, but here it finally is...


*Final Results*

Intermediate:
*1st - AndresLD +50 pts
2nd - DreamSwimmer +30 pts
3rd - cooleymd +15 pts*

Beginner:
*1st - Nazrax +50 pts
2nd - KingCobra +30 pts
3rd - ExothermReacton +15 pts*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Vampires - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
obfusc8 - 922.5
dolphin - 530

*Intermediate*
Saizaphod - 250
Cookino - 220
OccipitalRed - 202
JadeGreen - 193.5
Elaineylane - 165.5

*Beginner*
Nazrax - 281.5
Snehk - 117
StaySharp - 106.5
Yukita - 17
Sozu - 15.5

*Tier Bonus* - 50
*Total - 3071*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Skeletons - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
RelaxAndDream - 978
ginsan - 42.5

*Intermediate*
cooleymd - 319
FryingMan - 296.5
spellbee2 - 261.5
Nebulus - 124

*Beginner*
KingCobra - 212
Elaol - 150.5
oneironautics - 121
DeDromer - 74.5
Gusto - 29

*Tier Bonus* - 45
*Total - 2653.5*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Werewolves - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
Sensei - 911
sivason - 91

*Intermediate*
DreamSwimmer - 389
AndresLD - 459
OneUp - 50
Nfri - 4
Raipat - 2

*Beginner*
ExothermReacton - 199
Lichi - 64
Zoob - 31.5
tblanco - 21.5
AURON - 1

*Tier Bonus* - 95
*Total - 2318*


And now, the moment you've all been waiting for... The final winner of the competition is...

*The Vampires*!

----------


## spellbee2

I put this in a separate post since I didn't want it tied in with the scores.





> And the last thing is that really bugged me this time are the *inactive people*.
> ...
> and in my opinion those people should get banned atleast for 2 comps. and those that where inactive for the first time for atleast one comp. some may have a good reason (like sivason who already told with his first post that he is occupied with his wife) but those who dont have should not participate anymore! i think a little maturity can be expected and is required to participate.



This has always been a problem for the competitions, though this one definitely had the worst active participation rate of any comp I've done. It's difficult to do any event like this that requires constant participation on a forum where people can come and go as they please, instead of at something like work or school, where there's consistency and at the very least face-to-face accountability. And really, there's no way to solve that problem - whether it's good or bad intentions, life just sometimes gets in the way and can mess up things. All I could've really done was maybe be better at PMing members as they got inactive to get at least some kind of update.

That being said, I do agree that there needs to be some kind of punishment for those that disappear for the entire competition without any kind of warning, especially for repeat offenders (fool me twice, you know...). So this is what I propose, and will implement if enough people think it's fair:
For first-time offenders this competition - no penalty. This was never discussed as a punishment before, and it wouldn't be fair if they got penalized for not knowing how serious we are about lack of participation.For repeat offenders this competition - 1 comp suspension. I don't care what circumstances happen the first competition you miss - by the second one, you should know not to sign up if you can't handle the whole thing.For any offenders in future competitions - 1 comp suspension. Now that we've defined this penalty, everyone should be aware of it, and therefore should provide some kind of update to their status or risk being suspended.
Also, my definition of "inactive" would be 7 straight days without a single post/PM with a score report, or at the very least a short note as to why they haven't reported. So don't worry, you won't get kicked out for just missing a day or two. And if you think your delay will be really long, just make a quick post saying that you're still active and you'll be fine. So even though the consequences sound severe, it's incredibly easy to avoid if you actually have any interest in the competition whatsoever.





> Instead of banning people as a solution to the problem, for the following competitions, I propose that participants, in addition to choosing a level (beginner, intermediate, expert), they should select a level of participation (busy, active), so for example, Sivason would have been: expert, busy. Maybe this would help Spellbee balance out the teams.



I actually really like this idea, at the very least for keeping all the inactive people off of a single team. I'll definitely add this in next comp, though I still think that some kind of punishment is probably the most effective way to nip this in the bud.

I'm also working on some modifications to the team-scoring algorithms to try to lessen the impact of a teammate disappearing. I'm still working on it though, so expect a post on that in the next day or two.

----------


## cooleymd

> ...now I am lucid dreaming again quite regularly, twice already since the competition stopped ...



Yes I have just awoken from my 3rd Lucid (and second many minute long one) since the contest ended.
So the real question is what punishment should there be for Sensei for only extending the competition 1 week  :smiley:  , didn't he know 3 day weekend was coming up
I would easily be over 400 points by now  :smiley: 

In the one I just woke up from: I searched thru 2 streets, 3 trains, 2 buses and finally before entering a locker room, I did 3 reality checks before entering just to make sure I was still dreaming, hand checks (stretch, push, count all failed), body checks (warmth, pulse) failed, finally I noticed a reflective surface (reflection check) and thought 'well if I look like that, they'll never be able to pin it on me', I even managed to change my appearance some more.
I blame Obama and his new 'bathrooms for all' for my Lucid's ending, let's just name it 'nightmare on 113th lucid street'.

Note to self: if you can change your own appearance why not just change one of the many gals on the trains/bus etc.

----------


## oneironautics

CONGRATULATIONS VAMPIRES !!

Great job keeping your teams together Relax and Dream and Sensei,, guess the first week of vampire attacks took out alot of players ..

Thanks for putting this together Spellbee, was definetly challenging.

@ dj comments, i've  been super anxious about elections last few weeks, and i come from sweden, maybe people were distracted?

----------


## spellbee2

Alright, so prepare yourself, there's gonna be a lot of math in this post. I ran this competition's score reports through some different totalling methods, trying to find the fairest method that both reduces the team penalty for teammates not reporting, while still maintaining some decent incentive for actually reporting your score and remaining simple enough to understand so there's no incredible score surprises.

You can see the results of my methods in this spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

First off, I'd say that if every member of the comp had full participation and was in the proper tier for their skill, there shouldn't be more than a 5-7% score difference between the first place and last place teams. So that's the basic guideline for deciding if a scoring method was feasible.


*Current Method - Sum*
*Nightly Total Determined By*: Adding all the members scores together each night
*Formula for Cell B15*: =SUM(B3:B14)

*Pros*: Simple to understand, and just feels natural
*Cons*: Lack of participation can cause drastic deficits in team scores.
*Example of Method Flaw*: In this competition, the Vampires beat the other teams by 400/800 points, despite the fact that they only had one member in the Top 5 scorers for the beginner or intermediate tiers, and not having the top scorer in the expert tier. This enormous deficit was mainly caused by missing members on the other teams, including 5 of the 12 members of the Werewolves not posting anything after the first week.

*Outcome* (without Tier Bonuses):
Vampires - 3021
Skeletons - 2600.5
Werewolves - 2220

*% Difference of First and Last Scores*: 26.5%


*Average Method*
*Nightly Total Determined By*: Averaging (arithmetic mean) the reported scores for each team.
*Formula for Cell B15*: =AVERAGEIF(B3:B14,"<>0")*12
Note: I multiplied by 12 to make the totals more comparable with the other methods. Since it is a constant number across all teams, this doesn't affect the ultimate outcome.

*Pros*: No penalty for non-participating team members. Equals the playing field for teams of different sizes.
*Cons*: Could create lack of incentive to post low scores.
*Example of Method Flaw*: Say I scored 0 points on a night, but the average from the other 11 members on my team is 15. Adding my 0 points would drop the team average to a 13.75. Thus, it is more advantageous for me to not post my score to give the team an extra 1.25 points (a full 15 point difference if using the *12 method I used in the spreadsheet).

*Outcome* (without Tier Bonuses):
Werewolves - 4603.95
Skeletons - 4044.09
Vampires - 3903.85

*% Difference of First and Last Scores*: 15.2%


*50% Average Method*
*Nightly Total Determined By*: Adding the scores for each member per night, replacing non-reported nightly scores with a value at 50% of the team average.
*Formula for Cell B15*: =SUM(B3:B14)+COUNTIF(B3:B14,"")*(AVERAGEIF(B3:B14,  "<>0")*0.5)

*Pros*: Improves slightly on the previous method's lack of incentive con.
*Cons*: Still may be tactically advantageous to not report scores. Also will penalize more for unreported expert scores as opposed to intermediate or beginner scores.
*Example of Method Flaw*: Say I scored 0 points on a night, but the average from the other 11 members on my team is 15. Instead of adding my 0 points and keeping the team score at 165, it is more advantageous for me to not post my score, causing my score to be replaced with half the average and giving my team an extra 7.5 points for the night.

On the opposite side, say an expert doesn't post their score. Typically experts average around 50-60 points per night, but if they didn't report, they would be replaced with a 7.5, causing about a 50-point hit to their team.

*Outcome* (without Tier Bonuses):
Vampires - 3462.42
Werewolves - 3411.97
Skeletons - 3153.79

*% Difference of First and Last Scores*: 8.9%


*50% Team Tier Average Method*
*Nightly Total Determined By*: Adding the scores for each member per night, replacing non-reported nightly scores with a value at 50% of the average for the rest of their teammates in that tier. In other words, a non-reported score for a beginner would be replaced with 50% of the average of the other beginners on their team.
*Formula for Cell B15*: =SUM(B3:B14)+(COUNTIF(B3:B4,"")*(AVERAGEIF(B3:B4,"  <>0")*0.5))+(COUNTIF(B5:B9,"")*(AVERAGEIF(B5:B9,"<  >0")*0.5))+(COUNTIF(B10:B14,"")*(AVERAGEIF(B10:B14  ,"<>0")*0.5))

*Pros*: Same as the previous, but also removes con of penalizing higher tiers for the naturally lower scores of lower tiers.
*Cons*: Can cause a point deficit if all members of a single tier don't report.
*Example of Method Flaw*: On night 18, both the experts on the Skeletons had a blank score, initially causing a #DIV/0 error on the spreadsheet and (more importantly) causing the them to have a 0 average for experts, significantly impacting their score.

(After reviewing the spreadsheet, RelaxAndDream actually scored 0 points that night, but because of how Excel/Google Sheets works, that caused the score to appear blank and therefore not be included in the average calculation. To remedy this, I gave RelaxAndDream a trivial score for the night, 0.00001, which allowed it to calculate the average but have no impact on the scores, which were rounded to 2 decimal places. If implementing this method, this will have to be used in the future for all "reported but zero" scores to differentiate from "non-reported" scores.)

*Outcome* (without Tier Bonuses):
Vampires - 3286.54
Skeletons - 3261.75
Werewolves - 3114.46

*% Difference of First and Last Scores*: 5.2%

For the record, of the options listed, I think this one is the best as far as weighing pros and cons goes.


*50% Overall Tier Average Method*
*Nightly Total Determined By*: Adding the scores for each member per night, replacing non-reported nightly scores with a value at 50% of the average for the rest of competition members in that tier. In other words, a non-reported score for a beginner would be replaced with 50% of the average of the other beginners in the competition, including those on other teams.
*Formula for Cell B15*: =SUM(B3:B14)+(COUNTIF(B3:B4,"")*(SUM(B$3:B$4,B$18:  B$19,B$32:B$33)/COUNT(B$3:B$4,B$18:B$19,B$32:B$33))*0.5)+(COUNTIF(  B5:B9,"")*(SUM(B$5:B$9,B$20:B$23,B$34:B$38)/COUNT(B$5:B$9,B$20:B$23,B$34:B$38))*0.5)+(COUNTIF(  B10:B14,"")*(SUM(B$10:B$14,B$24:B$28,B$39:B$43)/COUNT(B$10:B$14,B$24:B$28,B$39:B$43))*0.5)

*Pros*: Same as previous, but also removes con of one team missing all the members in a tier.
*Cons*: Incredibly convoluted scoring method. Also, having an exceptional score can inadvertently benefit the other teams as well.
*Example of Method Flaw*: Despite being in the beginner tier, Nazrax outscored all but 4 of the intermediate members. On night 11, Nazrax scored 70 points, bringing the average beginner score that night from about 7.29 to 15.13. Thus, unreported beginner scores would be replaced with a 7.56. So though Nazrax scored 70 points for the Vampires, he also inadvertently scored about 15 points for the Skeletons and about 23 points for the Werewolves due to their missing people.

*Outcome* (without Tier Bonuses):
Vampires - 3335.61
Skeletons - 3177.43
Werewolves - 3118.79

*% Difference of First and Last Scores*: 6.5%


So that's my comparison. If you guys have any other methods you want me to try plugging into Excel, let me know. Another thing that I didn't try was only applying these scoring methods to "inactive members", instead of "inactive nights". So some of the cons involving advantages for not reporting a particular night could be circumvented by only applying the compensated scoring for members who have been AWOL for longer than a week, and not to just single instances of missing scores. However, I greatly imagine that implementing that in the live competition scoresheet would be incredibly difficult, if not mostly impossible. Still, if it makes the competition fairer for everyone, it's a challenge I'm willing to tackle.

TL;DR - Current method sucks, here's me trying some alternatives.

----------


## cooleymd

Millennial Method:  

Everyone receives a participation trophy,

Then we all riot in the streets because we didn't get two of em

----------


## Saizaphod

> =SUM(B3:B14)
> =AVERAGEIF(B3:B14,"<>0")*12
> =SUM(B3:B14)+COUNTIF(B3:B14,"")*(AVERAGEIF(B3:B14, "<>0")*0.5)
> =SUM(B3:B14)+(COUNTIF(B3:B4,"")*(AVERAGEIF(B3:B4," <>0")*0.5))+(COUNTIF(B5:B9,"")*(AVERAGEIF(B5:B9,  "< >0")*0.5))+(COUNTIF(B10:B14,"")*(AVERAGEIF(B10:B  14 ,"<>0")*0.5))
>  =SUM(B3:B14)+(COUNTIF(B3:B4,"")*(SUM(B$3:B$4,B$18: B$19,B$32:B$33)/COUNT(B$3:B$4,B$18:B$19,B$32:B$33))*0.5)+(COUNTIF( B5:B9,"")*(SUM(B$5:B$9,B$20:B$23,B$34:B$38)/COUNT(B$5:B$9,B$20:B$23,B$34:B$38))*0.5)+(COUNTIF( B10:B14,"")*(SUM(B$10:B$14,B$24:B$28,B$39:B$43)/COUNT(B$10:B$14,B$24:B$28,B$39:B$43))*0.5)

----------


## Sensei

> Millennial Method:  
> 
> Everyone receives a participation trophy,
> 
> Then we all riot in the streets because we didn't get two of em



Millenial just ran the comp for you.  :wink2:  I'd be a little more kind to us M's.

----------


## spellbee2

> Millenial just ran the comp for you.  I'd be a little more kind to us M's.



To be fair, I don't consider myself a millenial. I was born in '94, which I believe is a year before the "Millenial" generation really started. Plus I can't operate a Snapchat, I think dabbing is stupid, and I prefer to keep my genitalia in for Harambe.

----------


## Ginsan

> To be fair, I don't consider myself a millenial. I was born in '94, which I believe is a year before the "Millenial" generation really started. Plus I can't operate a Snapchat, I think dabbing is stupid, and I prefer to keep my genitalia in for Harambe.



I totally lost respect for you man.... 



D*CKS OUT FOR HARAMBE BOYZ

----------


## Sensei

> To be fair, I don't consider myself a millenial. I was born in '94, which I believe is a year before the "Millenial" generation really started. Plus I can't operate a Snapchat, I think dabbing is stupid, and I prefer to keep my genitalia in for Harambe.



Most people consider millennial to have started 80-85. There are very few that consider them to have started in 95. I think that the idea is that you were an adolescent near the start of the century. I personally see a major difference when looking at people born in 87 and 85 (I have friends of all ages). Anyways... saying that you aren't a millennial because you don't like the pop culture of the Millennial culture would be like saying you aren't white became you don't like McDonald's. You don't have to fit a stereotype (and say dumb things like times I just said) to belong to your group. There is a lot of diversity within our group and the media is always gonna focus on the negative. Here is a good video about it. (Yes, I know it is a 11 minute video, but it is worth it, and you can actually listen instead of watch, so... yeah, watch/listen to it). 

*Spoiler* for _lots of stuff_: 







A better video, but longer

Me and you probably relate a lot more than me and ginsan or you and ginsan because we have different memories and grew up in different socio economic groups.

----------


## Ginsan

"i hate people who can go to sleep as soon as they shut their eyes, tht shit takes me 3 hours, 700 position changes n a sacrifice to the gods"

Wow this guy know the solution to my problems!! Sensei, do you happen to know which god(s) and/or goddess(es) he prays to and what kinds of rituals he uses? I tried a bunch and it doesn't work  :Big laugh:

----------

